# Dat dere log time.



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Yo i'm dale, i'm 18, currently 11 weeks into first cycle, 6'2 106kg, anything else you want to know just ask.

best lifts;

195kg ATG squat with room for more

160kg arched bench.

250kg deadlift.

some recent pics and todays training;





25/09

incline bench

barx20

60x6

90x3

110x7 pb. wanted and expected 7 reps, got it.

flat bench, FLAT BACK/FEET OUT/NO BOUNCING(first time benching in over a month







)

60x6

100x3

120x9 this beats my arched record

140x1 long pause.

incline dbs paused

35s x12,12

incline fly

10s x12

15s x10

super incline machine

40x12,8

pec deck

50x13

coolio.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck with this mate :thumbup1:


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ill just add a few thing to this log Dale has come along way in the last six month his physique has totaly changed and he has gained some mega strength to what he was.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Subbed for this deffo :thumb:

Best of luck, some awsome stats there for your age........c*nt :lol: Reps


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Sudded for this deffo :thumb:
> 
> Best of luck, some awsome stats there for your age........c*nt :lol: Reps


lmao


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

if those lifts are true, thats very impressive


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> if those lifts are true, thats very impressive


I have video's of them all;


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

How long have you been training for?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> How long have you been training for?


since april 2010 but for a long time i didnt make any progression.

this is what i used to look like @ 123kgs;

last september ^


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> since april 2010 but for a long time i didnt make any progression.
> 
> this is what i used to look like @ 123kgs;
> 
> ...


Seriously impressive mate, well done on the transformation.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Seriously impressive mate, well done on the transformation.


mmmm thanks dude. i'll be cutting for the next 10-14 days, until my gear runs out. blasting hcg right now, then the standard clomid nolva pct, will be going straight into a caloric surplus the day i start pct. wont be a huge surplus. maybe 3k cals for a while, see what the deal is.


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

So what's the plan of attack after the cut then mate.

You looked ok last night still improving I start my cardio next week just finish week one of my diet today.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> So what's the plan of attack after the cut then mate.
> 
> You looked ok last night still improving I start my cardio next week just finish week one of my diet today.


gain weight very slow and natural for a while


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> gain weight very slow and natural for a while


Go for it. I've being natty to long time to stay on now lol barrels and pins have landed this morning lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

okay. 10 days left of my cut time to go hard. will be walking an additional 4 miles every day. aswell as drastically dropping my carbs to 100-150gs a day. weighed 16 stone 7 today.


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

One last blast mate. How many weeks in total have you dieted for then


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> One last blast mate. How many weeks in total have you dieted for then


havent counted.

87 minute walk - done.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

27/09

squat

60x8

100x3

140x3 beltless till now

belt on

160x1 easy as ****

185x1 PB rather hard i tihnk 187.5/190 would be there, but deffinately not next time, will be weaker with my mega cut lol

120x17 REP PB BY A MILE

romanian deadlift (to around the top of the shin, as far as my flexibility allows me to go with perfect form)

60x8

100x6

140x5

160x6 pb of sorts. will build from here.

legpress calf raise

4 sets?

a total of 149 minutes of walking today.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

4.75 mile walk 82 minutes. was sweating like **** weighed myself afterwords and was 1.25lb lighter than this morning lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

28/09

shoulder press

10s x12

20s x8

30s x6

40s x11 almost 12 pb

close grip bench good form arched

60x6

100x3

120x2

140x f **** u hams cramped.

by now i have unbelievable aches in my shoulders and elbows. i will assume its cause im mega cutting with supps.

side raises

10s x20,20,20

rear raises

7.5s x20,20,20

barbell curl

barx8

40x5

55x6 cool

hammer curl

10s x15

15s x10 now i cba cos elbows ****ng killing lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

yesterday i had an entire cheat day. didnt do anything active and went out for a mixed grill etc, didnt really go overboard on eating the rest of the day but im 3lb heavier today. should be back down tomorrow. I feel as though it will do me the world of good anyways as my joints were wrecking from close grip bench.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Very good lifts mate. Control that squat a bit more on the descent, tighten your core a bit and you're good for another 10-20kg.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

TECH said:


> Very good lifts mate. Control that squat a bit more on the descent, tighten your core a bit and you're good for another 10-20kg.


my core is tight  , but i agree i do tend to come down a bit quick then my ars bounces me out of the line.

thanks for dropping in. did 185k last workout btw.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

4.75 miles walk 87 mins.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

45 minute power walk.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

01/10

deads

60x6

100x4

140x3

180x2

200x6 rep pb, happy with this, went lighter cos i am deffinately weaker durin this horrible rapey cut

vbar pulldown

50x10

80x10

90x10

underhand bb row

60x15

70x10

60x12

hammer pulldown

80x10

80x10 f me this is hard rofl usually do 4 plates but pretty ****ed

cable row

60x15 slow n stretchy time

did 1 set of 10kgx15 db curlon my right arm (as my right bicep is smaller and ****es me off hard)

db shrugs

30s x12

35s x10

105 mins total walking and justate a hench 922 cal post workout meal in hopes that tomorrows benching isnt complete ****.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

02/10

incline bench

barx20

60x6

90x3

115x4 SO CLOSE TO 5.

flat bench, (not bouncing,feet out)

60x6

100x3

120x2

140x2 ok i guess

100x13 pb lol

incline db paused

30s x12

30s x12 triceps are ****ed lol

incline fly

10s x10

10s x10

pec deck

50x8

40x10

super incline

40x8 done.

side raises

10s x20

10s x16 cba elbows hurting

calf raises

4 sets

only 60 mins total walking today, but wanted to do well.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

well. decided the slow bulk begins today. will be consuming around 3000-3200 cals a day. will do this for four weeks then assess what needs to be done. i dont think ill gain much fat at all on this amount of cals.

expecting weight to shoot up to about 110kg as im depleted to the point of joints hurting during certain lifts lol, 103.9k this morning.


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

Are you going to Start a new cycle for your bulk?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> Are you going to Start a new cycle for your bulk?


nop


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

How long are you going to stay off for?

Do you have any end pics mate?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> How long are you going to stay off for?
> 
> Do you have any end pics mate?


until 200 170 260. sq/be/dl. at least. and no gonna take some on saturday. figured id be beter off eating biggish today n tomorrow so im not as small n ****.


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah you should fill up by Saturday. It will be good to see your first photos next to your new pics


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> Yeah you should fill up by Saturday. It will be good to see your first photos next to your new pics


yer ill put them together. still nowhere lean enough right now unfortunately but its ok. slow bulk aint gonna make me any fatter then ill do some short cut at some point this year before a longish summer one


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> yer ill put them together. still nowhere lean enough right now unfortunately but its ok. slow bulk aint gonna make me any fatter then ill do some short cut at some point this year before a longish summer one


i wouldnt worry if you arnt lean enough just look back at and see how much you have changed also look at all the knowledge you have gained in the last year. ive worked in the gym years now and most people who come in know nothing about training and that.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> i wouldnt worry if you arnt lean enough just look back at and see how much you have changed also look at all the knowledge you have gained in the last year. ive worked in the gym years now and most people who come in know nothing about training and that.


indeedy

04/10

squat

60x8

100x3

140x2

165x1

187.5x1 pb and face almost exploded lol

125x14

romanian dead

60x8

100x6

140x5

165x6 pb. could've prob done 1-2 more. dont matter though.

legpress calf raise

2 sets then gym shut.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

up 2.5lb from yesterday lawl


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

administered last dose of gear today. only had 0.8ml one rip left, however its enough. will start pct on monday with 300mgs of clomid, then the typical 100/100/50/50 and nolva 20/20/20/20.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

106.5kg today. heavy time


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

06/10

close grip bench

barx20

60x8

100x3

120x10 pb rofl. beats my wide grip pb

140xf lost groove and fatigued.

seated db overhead(1sec pause on delts slowish reps)

30s x13

30s x8

side raises

10s x20,15

7.5s x12,15

rear delt machine

40x15

35x12

tricep pushdown 75x12

some forearm/bicep work. nothing special, wont specify.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

235LB BODYWEIGHT TODAY.


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

Well done mate good look with the bulk I've decide to cut for another four week so that about six week in total


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> Well done mate good look with the bulk I've decide to cut for another four week so that about six week in total


what u weighin now like dude? ive realised by looking at thos pics just how easy i bloat. my face is all huge i ate a pizza last night. so it motivates me to keep this bulk ultra clean lol


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

My weight is up and down at the minute it's 13.4 to 13.8. I thought u looked different but I thought it my just of being the camera. You have always said you gain weight So easy so I think you will have to keep it cleanish


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> My weight is up and down at the minute it's 13.4 to 13.8. I thought u looked different but I thought it my just of being the camera. You have always said you gain weight So easy so I think you will have to keep it cleanish


yh 3000 cals will do the trick im thinking. around 300gs protein 300 carb 50-60 fat


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

In!

Well done on the weight loss, oh and you are a strong cnut for 18! :thumb:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> In!
> 
> Well done on the weight loss, oh and you are a strong cnut for 18! :thumb:


thanks bro. next cut i think ill be looking goooood. providing i maintain current bf% and dont let that slip out of hand..!

only gonna get stronger hehe  wanna do a 200 squat in 5 weeks. providing pct goes well.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

In too,nice work,loving the strength!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> In too,nice work,loving the strength!


aha finally getting some followers  nice to see you here


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> aha finally getting some followers  nice to see you here


Nice to be here mate,you have much too come Imo


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

looking good in here! excellant transformation. not sure if i missed it but i didnt see a clear goal. your a very strong lad for your age maybe you should consider competing powerlifting /strongman.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> looking good in here! excellant transformation. not sure if i missed it but i didnt see a clear goal. your a very strong lad for your age maybe you should consider competing powerlifting /strongman.


thats the plan dude. want to get super strong first lol, should have a 750kg total by end of next year no problem. 250 200 300 is what i want. i think the deadlift goal will be easy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> 06/10
> 
> close grip bench
> 
> ...


Have you tried feet this distance back but further apart,gives a more stable platorm as your weights increase you need it mate,good habbit to form


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Have you tried feet this distance back but further apart,gives a more stable platorm as your weights increase you need it mate,good habbit to form


if i widen feet itll make my hips cramp  ill work on it though!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Started pct today. Well took 100mg clomid before bed last night for good measure. took 150mgs tihs morning will take 150 again later, then 100/day for 13 days followed by 50/day for 14 days, then ill probably use the remainder in 25mg/day doses if i feel its required. 20mg nolva/day started today too.


----------



## PLjsmith (Oct 3, 2012)

nice work buddy, strong close grip benching, the 'face exploding' quote after squats... how i know that feeling oh so well, gave me a good chuckle haha.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

PLjsmith said:


> nice work buddy, strong close grip benching, the 'face exploding' quote after squats... how i know that feeling oh so well, gave me a good chuckle haha.


Ha 

todays training. felt alright but ive felt tired and a little irritable all day? I ate too much close to training and this had a detrimental effect on my deadlifts, couldnt brace myself properly as i felt as though i was gonna spew. i hit my minimum goal and left it there.

deadlift

60x6

100x6

140x3

180x2

210x4 ok pb i guess. wanted 5, just do 220x3/4 next time. also my nose ****ing bled. the absolute irony, being on tren 13 weeks no random nose bleeds, day i begin pct i had a random nose bleed in shower this morning so i expected it lol

vbar chinup (deadstop)

mex8

mex5

underhand bb row

60x12

70x12

60x12

db row

30x15 ea arm slow squeezy gay ****

straight arm pulldown? first time doing this really.

50x10

50x10

2 sets of reverse curl strict as F with e-z bar. (really want to bring that part of forearm up, it sucks).


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

i believe from now on ill add a rest day between back and chest and remove it from elsewhere.. my chest felt a little stiff today as did tri's.

(training partners gone, dont have a consistant reliable spot for flat bench.)

09/10

flat dbs

worked up to 50s x11. pb

incline bb

60x6

100x8 default /2nd exercise pb

incline db paused

35s x9

30s x7 fooked

high incline db flys

2 sets.

single arm pec deck

2 sets each arm... this felt ****ing amazing. gonna continue to do this.

standing calf raise

2 sets.


----------



## PLjsmith (Oct 3, 2012)

nose bleeds are bad ass haha!

single arm pec dec sounds cool, will have to give that a try at some point!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

subbbed, some serious lifting!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

PLjsmith said:


> nose bleeds are bad ass haha!
> 
> single arm pec dec sounds cool, will have to give that a try at some point!


ah its not as badass when you're wearing a white hoody thinking **** im gonna stain this lol!

yep give it a shot it feels amazing!



JohnMichael said:


> subbbed, some serious lifting!


thanks bro!


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Was just watching your videos clips then i realised that you train in the same gym as me (grants Gym darlo).

Seen you train in the gym your a strong lad for 18.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Was just watching your videos clips then i realised that you train in the same gym as me (grants Gym darlo).
> 
> Seen you train in the gym your a strong lad for 18.


lmao thanks, whats your name? or do you have a picture of your face? im sure id recognise you.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Haven't got a pic at minute but my name is chris, normally got my head phones in keeping myself to myself. drive a black BMW estate.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Haven't got a pic at minute but my name is chris, normally got my head phones in keeping myself to myself. drive a black BMW estate.


i was looking at your log and i figured that would be you lol, seen you rack pulling. yes i know now


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Haven't got a pic at minute but my name is chris, normally got my head phones in keeping myself to myself. drive a black BMW estate.


Shag wagon by Bmw


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> i believe from now on ill add a rest day between back and chest and remove it from elsewhere.. my chest felt a little stiff today as did tri's.
> 
> (training partners gone, dont have a consistant reliable spot for flat bench.)
> 
> ...


Nice work IAS,you will be on those targets we spoke about in my journal no worries imo


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Nice work IAS,you will be on those targets we spoke about in my journal no worries imo


certainly hope so lol, By summer id like to have relatively good lifts with a lowwww bodyfat. wouldn't mind a 180 bench whilst looking sexy ha


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> certainly hope so lol, By summer id like to have relatively good lifts with a lowwww bodyfat. wouldn't mind a 180 bench whilst looking sexy ha


Buy summer you would like to have relatively good lifts, you have good lifts now. By summer there should be dam good lifts.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Buy summer you would like to have relatively good lifts, you have good lifts now. By summer there should be dam good lifts.


way back when, i used to think a 140kg bench was godly, standards raise as u progress lol, do for me anyway.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> way back when, i used to think a 140kg bench was godly, standards raise as u progress lol, do for me anyway.


I know what you mean, I was hoping to get 140kg for 6 this week so can move on to 150 for reps which I hoped to get in the next 5 week. But been full of cold all week so I think I may struggle now.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> I know what you mean, I was hoping to get 140kg for 6 this week so can move on to 150 for reps which I hoped to get in the next 5 week. But been full of cold all week so I think I may struggle now.


quite possibly, even small colds slam the strength out of you ive found. for now im gonna just do db flat and incline barbell. i dont like random people spotting me on flat bench lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> certainly hope so lol, By summer id like to have relatively good lifts with a lowwww bodyfat. wouldn't mind a 180 bench whilst looking sexy ha


You boys,make me very jelly......... :thumbup1:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> You boys,make me very jelly......... :thumbup1:


lmao


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

11/10

squat

60x8

100x4

140x2

170x1 lol... just so retardedly easy. like as easy as 140 in previous weeks

190x3 LOL? expected 1 if i was lucky, the power of the bulk has kicked in and i would say im completely clear of all gear. happy times.......

romanian dead

60x8

100x6

140x5

170x6 pb, cool

calf raises

3plates/side x15

4plates/side x15

5plates/side x20?

5plates/side x10ish?

db side raises (yeh shoulders)

10kg x20,20

reverse curl with e-z bar

3 sets.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

last nights squatting has made me feel ambitious as ****. if this keeps up. in 10 weeks when my uni friend comes home id like a 220 squat (with or without wraps i do not care), a 180 bench(i wont flat bench till hes back ill stick with other things then max out the day or whatever he comes home), and perhaps a 272.5 deadlift. i think these numbers are a little optimistic, but if you don't aim high you'll get nowhere.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> last nights squatting has made me feel ambitious as ****. if this keeps up. in 10 weeks when my uni friend comes home id like a 220 squat (with or without wraps i do not care), a 180 bench(i wont flat bench till hes back ill stick with other things then max out the day or whatever he comes home), and perhaps a 272.5 deadlift. i think these numbers are a little optimistic, but if you don't aim high you'll get nowhere.


There may be optimistic but are reachable and like you say if you don't aim high then how are you going to reach them if you know what i mean.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> There may be optimistic but are reachable and like you say if you don't aim high then how are you going to reach them if you know what i mean.


yep lol i allways aim high and i hate dissapointing myself so its just so much better when u manage what u set out to do. and when you do fail at what u wanted it ****es u off and makes u try even harder.


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Just seen this, great transformation, subbed to see how far you can go!


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

First time i've seen this thread

quality lifting and tranformation mate nice one reps!

only 18yr old is crazy lads with 10yrs on you be happy with them lifts!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ClareAnne said:


> Just seen this, great transformation, subbed to see how far you can go!


thanks, veryyyyy far i hope  also subbed to your thread



SeanStones said:


> First time i've seen this thread
> 
> quality lifting and tranformation mate nice one reps!
> 
> only 18yr old is crazy lads with 10yrs on you be happy with them lifts!


Ha cheers dude. I turn 19 next month, before i turn 20 i want to be pretty massive lol, 250 squat 200 bench 300 dead (currently at 190x3 160x1 250x1)and probably sit around 17 and a half-18 stone without being a fatty. (less bodyfat than right now)


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

13/10

close grip bench (good form no bounce)

barx20

60x8

100x4

125x9 boom... LOL.

paused seated db shoulder press

32.5s x9

32.5s x4 lol.

side raises

10s x20

10s x10 dropped to 7.5s x5...

10s x15.

rear raise machine

40x12

45x10 dropped to 30x5

db shrug

30s x12,12

barbell curl

barx8

40x10

50x4 crappy i guess considering my pb is 10. pretty fatigued now tho.

hammer preacher curl

10 x10, 10

legpress calf raise

4sets to failure

also that feel of joy when someone says 'wtf u been taking!'

edit: bodyweight this morning 16st 7, so i've lost some weight but i look better and i've been eating to gain weight so yh, win win.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

weights down another half pound, gonna monitor this closely lol, i might even up my calories to 3500. as i feel leaner/exactly the same leanness.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

How's it going mate? Still can't believe yoiur strength. Its mad

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> How's it going mate? Still can't believe yoiur strength. Its mad
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


Im decent buddy, how about yourself?

Hoping for a mongy deadlift session tomorrow based off of my last two workouts lol, gonna do 220 for as many as. my pb is 2, so semi happy with 3, 4 would be awesome & 5, i would be extatic?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Just recovering from an enormous cheat day

Go for it bud! If you can get 2 now and I reckon you can get 4 with with 5th forced rep! I can only hope to reach 220 from 166 eventually, good luck lad!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> Just recovering from an enormous cheat day
> 
> Go for it bud! If you can get 2 now and I reckon you can get 4 with with 5th forced rep! I can only hope to reach 220 from 166 eventually, good luck lad!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


i should be capable of about 4 or 5 right now considering ive pulled 250 lol, however my mind set is a bit off when i know weights are 'easy' its not as focused, i find it hard to take the weight seriously.

you will get 220 if you want it enough lol, i chased it for a while it takes the ****. just continue to get ur bulk on and progress from session to session. **** loads of protein etc, jobs a good'un


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Just get the mind set before you pull! could be **** if your set! Do you wear a belt when deadlifting?

I'm tryna bulk bulk and more bulk! I also feel leaner for some reason but feel heavier and aslong as I can get to atleast 200dead before end of january time, ill be happy

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> Just get the mind set before you pull! could be **** if your set! Do you wear a belt when deadlifting?
> 
> I'm tryna bulk bulk and more bulk! I also feel leaner for some reason but feel heavier and aslong as I can get to atleast 200dead before end of january time, ill be happy
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


yeah i allways belt lol, i get so much support, and feel soooooo much less injury prone. i have weak as **** abs i think.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Well done on the fat loss and you got some good lifts for a guy your age , well done lad


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

loganator said:


> Well done on the fat loss and you got some good lifts for a guy your age , well done lad


cheers mate


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

15/10

bench with big dannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

barx20

60x8

100x4

140x6 lol pb of peace.

160xf expected but **** it.

incline

60x8

100x7 only jsut failed 8th mad as ****.

incline db

32.5s x14

40s x4 +1assist

37.5s x10

37.5s x something cant remember

one arm pec deck

50x12

50x10

40x12

40x20 all sets to failure form was a bit looser on this (not slowed)

1 set of side raises.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Good Benching there.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Did you get the 220 for 5? Can't really scroll through on phone

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> Did you get the 220 for 5? Can't really scroll through on phone
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


I havent trained yet bro lol going at about 7. i benched yesterday instead cause hams were stiff. benched 140x6 if you didnt see.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

16/10

deadlift

60x6

100x4

140x3

180x1

220x4 pb of peace

wide grip chins

mex8

mex5

hammer pull

1,2,3 plates x8

underhand bb row

60x12

70x15

80x12

db row ultra strict

32.5s x12 ea arm. i hate how much stronger my left side is on this.

reverse fly

40x12

35x12

db shrug

27.5s x10

35s x10

35s x10

3 sets of reverse curl

3 sets of legpress calf raise.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work mate,good form too,have you considered speed deads to add some explosive power to your good progression?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Nice work mate,good form too,have you considered speed deads to add some explosive power to your good progression?


my warmups are allways pulled like its a max anyway(lightning fast), i don't have anywhere to fit speed deads in really i dont think.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

good benching at 140 bud! and just seen the deadlifts for 4! class mate


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> good benching at 140 bud! and just seen the deadlifts for 4! class mate


ty dude


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Good going on the Deads there bud. Meant to be back for me tonight but after i've been up all night with me little girl been sick not sure i'll have the energy as i'm about to fall asleep just typing this.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Good going on the Deads there bud. Meant to be back for me tonight but after i've been up all night with me little girl been sick not sure i'll have the energy as i'm about to fall asleep just typing this.


yeah id give it a miss. waste of a week if u do ****e really


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Pulling round a bit now might have a power nap when i get home then go to the gym later tonight.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Pulling round a bit now might have a power nap when i get home then go to the gym later tonight.


yeah just go by feel mate. eat a decent amount too.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lol. well, ive not weighed myself in a couple days but im certainly feeling leaner whilst eating a good amount lol, been on 300 protein 400carbs 50ish fat/day, my waist is smaller, 33.5 inch flexed around naval, much stronger, really loving how things are going, apart from my balls arent big yet lol!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

I dont even know whats happening right now lol, my weight is ****ing plummeting still. down another 0.75lb in the past 2 days, weighing 16st 5.75 / 229.75lb/104.1kg.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

18/10

squat

60x8

100x4

140x2

170x1

192.5x2 wanted 3 watever, back felt ****ty anyway lol

140x8

hamstring curl

50x15 slow n ****

3 sets calf raise


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

You weren't jokin when you said only do squats near enoug: lol

Some good squating there mate, how's the weight?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> You weren't jokin when you said only do squats near enoug: lol
> 
> Some good squating there mate, how's the weight?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


**** bro im a bit ****ed up atm lol, from coming off gear


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

I thought I'd take a page outa your book and do squats first this week.. I can now barely walk home! But can also see why you do them first!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> I thought I'd take a page outa your book and do squats first this week.. I can now barely walk home! But can also see why you do them first!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


king of leg exercises imo lol


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

King of all exercises


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Definitely is the king! Its quite a sight watching me walk around the gym today

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> Definitely is the king! Its quite a sight watching me walk around the gym today
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


lmao 

20/10

went to gym feeling ****ty and unconfident cos of hormones crashing but did pretty ****ing good.

flatbench

barx20

60x8

100x4

130x1

145x4 i know i wouldve failed 5th but 4th wasnt rockhard.

flat db

50s x7 meh

incline db

40s x8?

dips (paused at bottom)

mex6

me+20kg x9

mex10

1 arm pec deck

50x10

50x12

50x12 ea arm^^^

incline bench (lol this was pretty funny)

60x8 lol

40x18, absolutely ****ed

side raises

10sx20

10s x6 dropped to 7.5s x5

7.5s x15 fffffffff'd


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

21/10

squat (instead of deadlift)

60x8

100x4

140x2

180x1

195x1 coolio, swear im getting weaker by the day though lol should of been able to get 2, w.e

wide grip pulldown

50x10

70x10

80x12

vbar pulldown

80x8

tbar row

1plate x10

2plate x10

2.5 plate x4

db row

32.5 x12 ea arm

barbell curl

30x10

40x6

right bicep was hurting all the way throughout so proper cba lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

23/10

db shoulder press

10s x15

20s x8

30s x6

35s x6

40s x7 meh

close grip pin press

60x8

100x5

120x4... mad at this so i did a set freeweight and had a random guy spot me

freeweight close grip

100x14, better i guess  but still a bit ****ty!

side raises

10s x25

10s x15

7.5s x15

rear delt machine

40x12

30x10

tricep pushdown

60x14, 4

db shrug

30s x15,15

thought i looked quite good in mirror today. feel good and happy and normal today


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> 23/10
> 
> db shoulder press
> 
> ...


Good pressing on dbs mate, do you get the 40s passed up or can you flick em up?

Also what's a pin press?..I'm so daft lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> Good pressing on dbs mate, do you get the 40s passed up or can you flick em up?
> 
> Also what's a pin press?..I'm so daft lol


no i kick them up myself.

pinpress is where u lie in the power rack on a bench, with the bar starting on ur chest or at desired height, then you press.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> no i kick them up myself.
> 
> pinpress is where u lie in the power rack on a bench, with the bar starting on ur chest or at desired height, then you press.


****, I can barely kick the 30s up

Sounds bit awkward to me


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> ****, I can barely kick the 30s up
> 
> Sounds bit awkward to me


practise lol, i do it because i dont like to rely on people, i cannot have people consistantly pass me them so i kick em up.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

oh yeah since coming off gear, my heart rate dropped a **** load lol, i rock around 56bpm resting heart rate now... i think thats pretty ****ing healthy for a 103/104kg guy lol, be cool to get it even lower. i assume this iwll happen once im very lean and lighter.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

24/10

squat

60x8

100x4

140x3

170x6 lol yeeeea boi, getting back in the game, will add 2.5k a time n smash over 200 wrapless and 220 in wraps on next peak im sure.

legpress (ultra deep) wish i didnt do these now its made my back pull out a bit, feels ****

180x10

260x10

hamstring curl

50x20

50x10

50x8

legpress calf raise

4plates/side x25

5plates/side x15

standing calf raise

2plates/side x15


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> 24/10
> 
> squat
> 
> ...


Fcuking good stuff mate :thumb:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Fcuking good stuff mate :thumb:


ty dude! bouncing back now from my crash on gear i think!  bench will tell the tale tomorrow i guess


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Squats are going well bud.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Squats are going well bud.


yeah everything is now got over my initial crash lol

bench

barx20

60x8

100x4

120x1

140x5 almost 6, should of got it but my first rep was a bit ****e. happy with this though, very content.

incline dumbbells

35s x8

45s x5

40s x6

dips

mex8

+20kg x8

mex9

one arm pec deck

50x15

50x12

super incline machine

40x10

side raises

7.5s x25

7.5s x15.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Just been and paid for 48 DNP caps  , will start using this next week when it arrives!!!!!! SEE IF WE CAN HANDLE THE ****ING HEATTTTTTTTTTTTT. should be ripped in a month i would like to think lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

What you mg you running and what lab?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> What you mg you running and what lab?


250mg of dhacks for first couple weeks i think then maybe 500. will not exceed this. I do not feel like dying. Ill try and run the entire tub, 4-6 weeks (if i even need to run for that long lol) if not, will have some left for next cut


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Good choice, don't some only run for 2weekd? 4to6 seems pretty long lol , you running out else alongside it?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> Good choice, don't some only run for 2weekd? 4to6 seems pretty long lol , you running out else alongside it?


yes. t3's and the dnp caps have vitamin c in them, i also ordered some vitamin d so ill be running that too. be fun to see if i lose a load of muscle lol, wont really care if i do so long as i get ripppppped as ****

edit: cod liver oil too. i just found a whole tub of them


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

Let the fun begin mate hope all goes well


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> Just been and paid for 48 DNP caps  , will start using this next week when it arrives!!!!!! SEE IF WE CAN HANDLE THE ****ING HEATTTTTTTTTTTTT. should be ripped in a month i would like to think lol


Good luck with that mate


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Good luck with that mate


ty tonyyyy

26/10

wide grip pulldown (to warmup)

50x12

wide grip chinup

mex8

underhand

mex8

hammer pulldown

2plates x10

3plates x9

then did it differently, chest out n squeezint shoulder blades back

2plates x10, 10.

db row

35 x12 ea arm

40x12 ea arm

30x20 ea arm keepin everything on my lower back light cos it still feels a bit ****e.

rear delt machine

did 2 like mega drop sets with 4 drops. pretty horrid.

legpress calf raise

3,4,5,5 plates/side x15 each set

concentration curl

17.5 x10 ea arm.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

28/10

db overhead (paused on delts every rep)

10s x15

20s x8

27.5s x6

35s x11, not bad at all

close grip bench

60x6

100x16 lol pb.

side raises

10s x20

10s x15 droped to 7.5s x5 dropped to 5s x6

rear delt machine

2 mega drop set things

tricep pushdown

50x10

75x10 dropped to 50x6

db shrug

30s x15

done. lookin well leaner, dropped 5lb in 2 days, 16st 1.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

29/10

walked 30 mins to gym

squat

60x8

100x4

140x10 **** as ****

hamstring curl

50x20

hyperextension

mex20

like 2 sets of legpress calf raise lol ****ed

30 mins walk home


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

flat bench

barx20

60x8

100x4

120x11, was deffo weaker today than last week but this is a nice starting point to build up from

incline bench

60x6

100x7 meh not bad not great lol

incline dbs

40s x7

34s x9

dips

mex10

mex10

fly machine

55x10,10,8

incline db fly

12s x10, 10

side raise

10s x20

3 sets of calf raise legpress.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

120kg x11 maybe weaker for you but its definately still strong!

Good going dale, you started the dnp?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> 120kg x11 maybe weaker for you but its definately still strong!
> 
> Good going dale, you started the dnp?


cheers dude, I did but then i decided against using it for now mate. my hormones are still crappy and im still like shut down and doing PCT so ill just bulk for a while. i dropped about 9 pounds in 3 days.. regained 3 since yesterday though, so should be back strong again by next set of workouts!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

01/11

deadlift

70x8 knew i was gonna do **** allready

120x3

170x2

220x0 lmfao ****ing failure, think the jumps were too big. that and i havent dead'd for a couple weeks.

wide grip pulldown

50x10

65x10

75x10

85x8

chinup

mex7

mex3 ****ty time lol

weird pulldown machine

20x10

40x10

tbar row

25x10

50x10

60x5

db shrug

32s x15,15,15

bb curl

barx10

40x10

50x4

concentration curl

16 x10 ea arm

14 x10 ea arm

hammer curl

12s x10,10,10

rear delt raise (arching back)

8s x20,15,13.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> 01/11
> 
> deadlift
> 
> ...


Is that the technical name for it? :lol:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Is that the technical name for it? :lol:


i dont even know what the hell it was! lmaoo


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

02/11

close grip bench (with very sore pecs)

barx20

60x6

105x15 lol pb. 

db shoulder press (touching shoulders with dbs)

20s x8

30s x6

36s x6 **** rofl, ah well !!!! triceps ****ed from cg lol

side raise machine (this is cool)

20x20

25x12

db side raise

9s x20

tricep pushdown

60x10

85x13

did rear delts yesterday so no point doing today.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

03/11 quick one today - on my ****ing own lol

squat

60x8

100x3

130x1

145 was the planned weight but i felt ambitious so i skipped it

150x10 pb i think? not the greatest but yh at least its up from 140x10 last week  these were atg as **** too lol bouncing out the hole.

legpress

120x8

220x20 default pb i guess

legpress calf raise

170x12,12,15

leg raise

my big huge legs x10, 6 lol ****ed.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

still going strong then!

have we seen these 'big huge legs' yet? lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> still going strong then!
> 
> have we seen these 'big huge legs' yet? lol


you have now!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> you have now!
> 
> View attachment 99686


good stuff! (no ****)

whats your pct anyway?, i seem to be to lazy to try and find it in the thread


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> good stuff! (no ****)
> 
> whats your pct anyway?, i seem to be to lazy to try and find it in the thread


nolva 20mg a day, clomid 100mg a day (for like the past 3 and a half weeks or something), i need to buy more tomorrow and run both for another month, the last 2 weeks ill drop clomid to 50 a day lol, i hope to ****ing god im somewhere back near normality by then. last thing i need is these stupid gay girly hormones lol

oh and last night i finished my last shot of hcg @ 2500ius e/oday for 6 shots


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> nolva 20mg a day, clomid 100mg a day (for like the past 3 and a half weeks or something), i need to buy more tomorrow and run both for another month, the last 2 weeks ill drop clomid to 50 a day lol, i hope to ****ing god im somewhere back near normality by then. last thing i need is these stupid gay girly hormones lol
> 
> oh and last night i finished my last shot of hcg @ 2500ius e/oday for 6 shots


how much gains have you kept? also do you get your nova online or from source?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> how much gains have you kept? also do you get your nova online or from source?


source. and im like stronger than when i was on gear lol, exept my deadlift, thats gone down cos i havent been doing it.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

So alls going well still but better!

Would you say ATG is a must on squats? I have bad knees and can't get all the way but do you think I should dry on lighter squats? I've can make parallel


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> So alls going well still but better!
> 
> Would you say ATG is a must on squats? I have bad knees and can't get all the way but do you think I should dry on lighter squats? I've can make parallel


going deeper is better for ur knees, keeps tension on quads rather than you reversing the weight, like if you stop at a certain depth then reverse it i feel all the strain on knees, whereas atg is straight up quads and ars lol, lift low bar, bar behind your traps, it forces u to lean forward, this makes atg squats much easier and stress free on the knees.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

i dont know if ive said yet, but i cant be ****d to buy whey protein anymore. so Ill be consuming 3000-3200 cals via food. 3-4 tins of tuna per day, 5+ large eggs, 4 pints skimmed milk, and other meats in the house for my protein. think ill invest in peanut butter too or just peanuts for fat lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Think ima try this soon, hoping it won't stress my knee (football injury), probly will only be only to go ATG at 80kg


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> i dont know if ive said yet, but i cant be ****d to buy whey protein anymore. so Ill be consuming 3000-3200 cals via food. 3-4 tins of tuna per day, 5+ large eggs, 4 pints skimmed milk, and other meats in the house for my protein. think ill invest in peanut butter too or just peanuts for fat lol


i agree with you there mate, i stopped buying protein about 3 months ago and im still making steady progress without it


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> i agree with you there mate, i stopped buying protein about 3 months ago and im still making steady progress without it


easily done mate  whey protein is just a massive convenience, just means you have to spend a little more time in the kitchen per day but thats okay.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> Think ima try this soon, hoping it won't stress my knee (football injury), probly will only be only to go ATG at 80kg


just build up slowly and intelligently, maybe first week do 60kg, for sets of 20 or so, add 10kg a week or whatever depending how strong u r. deffinately worth doing them though.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

absolute ****e day i think its cos my pec was hurting

bench

barx25

60x8

100x5 these werent as snappy as they shud of been

125x7 **** u. i just wont press for a week see if pec gets better lol, feels like its going to snap

flat db

40s x6

50s x5 fuuuuu

incline bench

60x8

80x7 **** U

2 sets each arm of 1 arm pec deck

a set of machine flys

side raises

10s x20,20,15

rear raises(arching back)

7.5s x20,20

couldnt even do dips cos my pec hurts lol, piece of ****.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

06/11

smolov squat day one

130kg 4 sets of 9

calf raise legpress

3plates/sidex12

4plates/side x12

5plates/side x15


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

decided to put less weight in the smolov calculator so my numbers will be less, i think i would of failed the other calculation miserably.

legs aint sore today but ars is a little if i flex it.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

07/11

wide grip pulldown (1min rests)

40x12

60x10

65x10

70x10

hammer pulldown (arching back and squeezing lats, 1min rests)

2plates/side x10,10,10

chinup

mex3 lol ****ttttt

db row squeezing lat again

30 x12

30 x12

rear delt fly

7.5s x20,20

side raise (cuz i felt like it)

10s x20,15

cg barbell curl

barx10

40x8

seated db curl

10s x10,8

hammer curl

10s x10 then i cant be ****d.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

08/11

close grip bench

bar x w.e

60x6

then did 1 min rests

90x10

90x10

90x10 only justt

db shoulder press

15s x10

25s x10

30s x8 lol. triceps r ****ed

side raise

10s x20

10s x20

tricep pushdown

60x15

60x8

one arm overhead extension

7.5 x10 ea arm lol.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

holy crap i weighed myself today and im 16st 8 lol. i think thatll go down i ate some heavy food yesterday


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> holy crap i weighed myself today and im 16st 8 lol. i think thatll go down i ate some heavy food yesterday


are your abs still visible?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> are your abs still visible?


just the same as b4, normal light i have none, gym downlights i have like 4 lol , and those lat connector things


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

10/11

almost back to full strength woohoo

squat

60x8

100x4

140x2

180x3 not sure if pb.

140x13 pb

beltless romanian dead with perfect form

60x10

100x10

120x10

legpress calf raise

3plates/side x12

4plates/side x12

5plates/side x12


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

11/11/2012

bench

barx20

60x10

100x18

100x13

100x8 triceps were mega ****ed after this

incline db bench paused at bottom

30s x7

30s x12 (rested a bit)

fly machine

40x12

40x12

one arm pec deck

30x12 ea arm

side raises

10s x20

10s x15

pretty ****ed and chest was pumped as **** lol, will do 3 sets on bench again next week but on 110kg, adding 10kg a time just to get used to heavier again without hurting my pec/shoulder.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

12/11

wide grip pulldown

40x12

60x10

70x10

70x10

hammer pulldown chest out squeezing lats n ****e

40x12

80x12

80x12

100x10

underhand pulldown

70x10

70x10

db row squeeze n ****

30x12

30x12

35x10

rear delt fly

7.5s x15

7.5s x15

cg preacher curl

25x10

25x10 dunno y i did this exercise.. back to barbell curl from now on

reverse curl

15x12

15x12

10 mins incline walk

30 mins cross train


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

-4lb first day, 16st 3.

took cap with t3 + all vitamins on empty stomach with water first thing this morning

first nights sleep was the same as any other, had window wide open tho, woke up a little sweaty but nothing worth crying over.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

13/11

feel tired today, quick session

db shoulder press paused on delts

10s x12

20s x8

30s x13

30s x10

skullcrusher

barx10

40x12 pretty ****

side raises

10s x20

10s x20

tricep pushdown

60x15 dropped to

40x8

32 mins crosstrainer 500 cals.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> -4lb first day, 16st 3.
> 
> took cap with t3 + all vitamins on empty stomach with water first thing this morning
> 
> first nights sleep was the same as any other, had window wide open tho, woke up a little sweaty but nothing worth crying over.


4lb loss in a day 

Well done mate :lol:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> 4lb loss in a day
> 
> Well done mate :lol:


lol 

minus another 1.25 today.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

16/11

squat

60x8

100x4

140x12 not bad, could've maybe done one or two more.

deadlift

100x4

140x2

180x1

200x1 lol this was hard, **** my life! I dont know how much poundage i would lose squatting before hand as ive never done it before. but 50kg below my best, ouch.

calf raise legpress

2 sets.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

17/11

flat bench

barx20

60x10

100x4

120x8 quite happy with this considering ive been on dnp for a week.

incline dbs

30s x8

40s x9

cable crossovers starting from the bottom?

10x12

10x12

pec fly

40x12

40x12

side raise

10s x20

10s x20

tricep pushdown (heavier stacks)

25x10

30x10


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

you are a strong fu*ker. What did you weigh before your cycle?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

kingdale said:


> you are a strong fu*ker. What did you weigh before your cycle?


15 12. my weight bounces around a lot mate lol like i can gain or lose half a stone asap, im 16 stone dead now but much leaner.

18/11

wide grip pulldown

50x12

70x12

70x8

hammer pulldown

2plates/side x12

2plates/side x12

rested a while spotted m8 etc

2plates/side x15

db row

37.5 x15 ea arm

42.5 x12 ea arm

rear delt raises with a pause on the contractile portion of the lift

5s x20

5s x15

barbell curl

barx10

40x11, not bad i guess but not great considering i did 50x10 as my best lol however i think i did this on an arms day. watever.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

19/11

db shoulder press

10s x12

20s x8

30s x8

37.5s x6 rofl how ****.

dips

mex10

+10kg x10.. so ****.. i dont understand

side raises

10s x20

10s x20

10s x20

db shrug

32.5s x15

then i cant be ****d.

20 mins crosstrainer 340 cals.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I had a session like that at the weekend with back and bicep puts you in a crap mood doesnt it.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I had a session like that at the weekend with back and bicep puts you in a crap mood doesnt it.


yea lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

20/11

squat

60x8

100x4

145x6 my lower back was hurting i slept funny so i stopped. cba risking injuring myself. deffinately had over 10 in me. still ****ing mad at this tho

hamstring curl

50x15

legpress calf raise

4plates/side x20, 15

10 mins crosstrainer lol then i was absolutely ****ed and heart rate super high so stopped.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

not gonna train today mates. started my sia license training today, felt like a dick taking 2 tuna sandwiches n 4 pints of milk but whatever lol, does the job.

i power walked 3.1 miles home in about 45 mins, burnt some srs cals, but holy **** i was sweating like a mother ****er in that place all day long, made me feel so tired, just as well as the pass rate is 97.6% or id maybe be in some trouble ha.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

22/11

bench

barx20

60x8

100x3

120x8 very happy that ive maintained whilst losing 9lb on dnp, after i come off in 2 weeks i should get that rebound and possibly wind up stronger than i was previous to this cycle

incline bench

60x6

90x8

incline machine

1plate/side x10

2plate/side x8

1.5 plate/side x8

fly machine

50x12

50x8

side raises

10s x20

looked in mirror, well leaner, happy!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

23/11

squat

60x8

100x4

140x2

170x1 lol this was hard but real good form i think

cable pulldown warmup

50x12

wide grip pullup

mex8

mex7

hammer pulldown (squeezing lats n all that jazz)

2plates/side x12

2plates/side x12

db row

40x10 ea arm

45x10 ea arm

rear delt fly

40x12

50x12

shrug

37.5s x10 then my fingers r ****ed cos i didnt use straps at all lol

bb curl

40x12


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ok squat was **** today but thats alright i almost fell over while doing it lol

24/11

squat

60x8

100x4

140x1

160x1 lol ****ty time but whatevs! ive started walking 50-60 mins a day now and actually been eating clean so it is what it is

seated military (havent done this in a while)

barx10

60x3

80x6 lol never even done this weight b4

90x2 cool. cant wait for rebound when i come off dnp and i should be doing 100 easy

side raise

10s x20

10s x20

rear delt machine

30x12

35x12

and thatll do me


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

25/11

squat (note to self and anyone, dont ever wear a ****ing vest while u squat)

60x8

100x4

140x10 llollllllll unexpected

bar slid down and now my shoulder n elbows ****ing hurt

standing calf raise

2 sets/side x15 then ****e doff home fam


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

27/11

bench

barx20

60x8

100x4 knew i was gnna do ****

120x6 lol -2 reps from last time but upped dnp dose from 250mg to 500mg, its all gravy baby.

incline bench

60x6

80x10

incline machine

1.5 plates/side x like 13, dropped to

1plate/side x8

fly machine

40x12

side raises

10s x20

cant rly b ****d today and dont wanna batter myself too much while cutting hard lol, hopefully in 2 weeks ill be back in the game and strongerr


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

28/11

incline bench

barx20

60x6

90x8, not bad i guess considering depleted as ****.

high bar squat (this feels wonderful on my elbows, my form is pretty perfect too)

60x8

100x4

140x7 nose was bleeding whole set so i was drinking it lol

wide grip chins

mex8

side raise

10s x25

calf raise

5plates/side x12


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

29/11

incline bench

barx15

60x6

92.5x9 lollll on my rebound after dnp im gonna be stronger than i previously was, my record is 100x8 on incline

squat

60x8

100x4

145x6 neck was wrecking had bar too high lol

wide grip chins

mex5 then grip ****in slipped

side raises

12.5s x10 ****

calf raise

5plates/side x15


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

30/11

incline bench

barx15

60x6

95x7 ****ing hell sake how/why did i lose 2 reps lol

front squat with clean grip

60x6

100x2

120x2 then dumped 3rd ****ing nearly broke wrist not doing these again.

wide grip chin

mex7

side raises

10s x20

calf raise

5plates/side x15

might just go back into doing a normal split lol but with squat every day


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

01/12 feeling great today and my performance kinda reflected on it lol

incline bench

barx15

60x6

80x2

97.5x7 +2.5kg same reps happy and this is only 2.5kg and 1 rep under my absolute best at about 17lb heavier and bulking.... soooooo im gonna be far stronger once i get this rebound from dnp.

high bar atg squat

60x6

100x4

120x1

140x8 very happy, could've ,maybe done 1 more but i dont like being trapped agaisnt the pins so i left it 

wide grip pulldown (feel this better in my lats than chins cos i can arch back and use it properly, chins are very hard for me)

50x8

70x9 last rep was **** and cheated

side raise

10s x20

rear delt machine

40x10

legpress calf raise

5plates/side x20


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

02/12

incline bench

barx15

60x6

80x2

100x5 lol dissapointed wanted 6. watever

high bar atg squat

60x6

100x4

140x10 +2 reps from yesterday, happy. felt lots easier too. ADAPT OR DIE

lat pulldown

50x10

70x5 dropped to

60x3 im just gonna do pulldown machine from now on, as i actually feel that work my lats like ****

side raise

10s x15 ****ty

rear raises (lying on incline bench, arching back)

7.5s x15

calf raise

4plates/side x45 reps, couldn't do squeezy today cos they are feeling crampy, so just went all out with quick reps lol

30 minute walk home cuz i got a lift there.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

not even gnna log todays workout lol, safe to say i am not pressing every day.

squat i did 150x6 then forearm cramped so ****ing racked it


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> not even gnna log todays workout lol, safe to say i am not pressing every day.
> 
> squat i did 150x6 then forearm cramped so ****ing racked it


Getting stronger now, how come your squatting everyday then?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Getting stronger now, how come your squatting everyday then?


dunno mate just feel like it lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

04/12

high bar atg squat

60x6

100x4

140x1

150x8 +2 reps from yesterday , thank u very much. only 2 reps below my low bar pb... rofl


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

safe to say my shoulder is ****ed lol, something in my side delt hurts . tried to do seated military press did 60 for 3 reps and my shoulder was giving away. so i ****ed it off and left the gym in a huff lol. guess i cannot do ANY pressing for a week or so, will wait till the ****ty pain/weakness goes.

will be going back to gym tonight to ****ing squat and i will beat yesterday.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

05/12

this morning at 10am i had to walk 3.5 miles home, which ****ed me the **** off, then i had a **** training session on morning trying to do shoulders but failing miserably, thinking my pent up rage would help me in squat later, oh i was wrong, did ****ing 150 for 5 then fell into the rack, piece of ****ing ****.

hammer pulldown

1plate/side x12

2plate/side x10

then went to spot mate and some ****s took it so cant be ****ed with them

tbar row(neutral grip thing)

1plate x10

2plate x10

2.5 plate x6

chinup

mex5 ****e lol bicep is hurting

hammer row(1arm)

3plates /side x10,10,12 ea arm

rear delt machine

30x15 ea arm

1 arm rear delt fly

5x15,15 ea arm

barbell curl

20x10

30x12

30x10 constant tension

reverse curl

15x15

reverse wrist curl

5 x15 ea arm

2.5 x15 ea arm pausing etc

calf raise

4plates/side x20, 20.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

shoulder doesnt feel too **** today. i will do some chest, but only very light for the next few weeks, some kind of hypertrophy/pump training with real light weight, wont be pushing anything heavier than 100kg thats for sure. ill be going flatback aswell lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lol im such a bellend. trained chest today and i dont know why. my rotator cuff is deffinately damaged. can't press worth a ****ing **** . not gonna log the workout just gonna take a few days out of the gym lol.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

07/12

did some shoulder rehabby stuff

side raises with 2.5kg dbs 4 sets of 20

some rotator cuff exercise 20 reps ea arm but felt like it was stressing shoulder too much so stopped.

decided im going to join the territorial army and ive gotta do 1.5 miles in 14 mins. i thought i would be unfit as **** having not done any real cardio for months and months, was pleasently surprised with myself tho. did 11km/h speed for 21 minutes, covered about 3.85km/2.4mile. i could've lasted longer i guess but i didnt want to as my inner quad was/is hurting from the high impact lol, will run again tomorrow for longer


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

08/12

did more shoulder rehab **** and a little grip/trap work.

side raises

2.5kg 3x20

front raise (arms going right above head)

2.5kg 3x20

rear delt fly

2.5kg 3x20

barbell bench

bar 2x20

shrug with thick spinny bar (hard to grip)

60x20

80x20

100x10 grip failed lol

25 mins running @ 11km/h 4.53km covered, 489 cals burnt. very happy


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

09/12

side raises

2.5x20 ea arm

5x20 ea arm

7.5x15 ea arm

rear raises

2.5x20 ea arm

5x20 ea arm

5x20 ea arm

then walked 1.75 mile home lol

shoulders deffos feeling stronger. will do deadlifts and back tomorrow then probs chest the day after.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

10/12

DOH no straps 4" deficit deadlifts (first proper pulling session in fucing ages)

60x8

100x5

140x12 could've done couple more but didnt feel like it. im happy with this tbh. will add 10kgs a week hopefully get back to where i was(200x5)

hyperextension (slow and constant arch in back)

mex15

+20kg x10

(going real light on upper back jsut being cautious of shoulder, so arching back and flexing when doing movements etc)

wide grip pulldown

40x10

50x10

60x8

hammer pulldown

2plates/side x10

2plates/side x8

db row

40x10 ea arm

40x8 ea arm (hate how weak my right arm is lol)

rear delt fly

5s x20

5s x15

barbell curl (strict, continuous tension)

barx10

30x13

30x5 didnt rest enough lol

reverse curl

10x15

15x15

hammer rope curl

did liek 1 drop set it was **** lol

hammer preacher curl

7.5 x10,10 ea arm

hammer curl

10s x8 and biceps are just dead.

some gangster wrist curls.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

noticed today that my legs are looking better than usual, they must have filled up, must of been really depleted from squatting every day. so im wondering what my leg day will bring. (2 days from now) cant wait. lol

also fk me my erectors and hamstrings are sore from deficit deads lol, fun times


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

strong lad


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

11/12

happy with todays workout, shoulder still isnt 100% but its all gooooood

FLAT BACK bench (i usually arch like **** with feet under)

barx20

60x8

80x6

100x13 lol so happy with this  , my record is 18 reps with a powerlifting arch. so i think all my strength is back now, **** yeeeeeeeee

30 degree incline (triceps r allready ****ed by now so rest of workout is ****e lol)

barx6

60x6

80x8 lol ah well, but bloody hell this angle incline rapes ur chest, 45 degrees is too shouldery.

dips

mex6 really slow but then i sacked it cos straining shoulder too much

incline chest machine

1plate x12

1.5plate x10

1plate x12

fly machine

40x12

40x12

should've done another set but watever

tricep pushdown slow and stuff

50x20

one arm side raise

7.5 x20 ea arm, was gonna do more volume but i thought i would take it easy on my shoulder.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

@93hopkinsonr is black


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

how the **** do i work this hahahaha


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

93hopkinsonr said:


> how the **** do i work this hahahaha


lmaoooooo


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Glad to see strength back


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

13/12

did absolute ****e today and knew i was going to so i guess tis alright lol

squat

60x8

100x4

140x1

160x1

180xf lol. dont even know y i tried, knew i was gnna fail.

dont really care as hamstrings are mega sore and ive been tired all day. left it here, no point doing anything else.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

14/12

shoulder is still weak so was real slow and careful today

barbell military

barx15

40x10

60x10

70x5 lol.

did a set of db shoulder press but felt iffy so stopped.

side raises (real strict)

7.5s x20,20,20

rear raises (continuous tension)

5s x12

7.5s x12

10s x16

db shrug

30s x15,15

legpress calf raise (continuous tension)

4plates/side x20

5plates/side x20

5plates/side x20

tried to do close grip but shoulder wasnt having it lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

17/12

deadlift

60x8

100x4

140x3

180x1 this was easy

220x0 lol didnt even move it for ****s sake.

wide grip pulldown

40x10

60x15

60x12

60x10

hammer pulldown

80x15

80x15

db row

30x15

30x15

rear delt fly

10s x15

10s x13

barbell curl

barx8

30x18

30x10

hammer curl

10s x to failure.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

18/122

bench

barx20

60x8

100x4

120x6 lol could of got 8 but ****ed the 7th rep up big time. whatevs

smith machine incline

barx6

60x10

80x15

60x10 slow

40x15 slow

db fly

10s x10. dont like these

machine fly

50x10

40x10

super incline

10/side x10

rope pushdown

40x15

side raises

7.5s x25

10s x15

dropped to 7.5s x10

droped to 5s x10

7.5s x12

done. was a fast paced workout after flat bench. think im gonna start with smith incline from now on though thats a real nice exercise.

gained like 8lb in past 2 days btw.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

What are side raises for chest? I suddenly think of shoulder side raises


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> What are side raises for chest? I suddenly think of shoulder side raises


they are for shoulders i just do them on chest day as well.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

No gym lately dale?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> No gym lately dale?


ermm wednesday was day off, thursday took off cos was tired as **** and bit hungover lol, trained jsut now 

strict logpress

50x6

60x6

70x4 quite happy with this to be honest (drop setted to)

50x8

smith military

60x10

70x9

80x5 dropped to (happy with this too lol  )

60x4 dropped to

40x6

side raises

7.5s x20,20,20

rear raises

7.5s, 10s x12

12.5s x20

shrug

32.5s x20

calf raise

5plates/side x40 (20 slow then 20 fast.)

hammer curl

10s, 15s, 17.5s x10

barbell curl

barx8

40x9


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

22/12

high bar squat

60x8

100x4

140x12 yay happy time

100x21 lol **** me hamstrings r ****ed.

legpress calf raise

5plates/side x25

barbell curl

barx8

40x15 lol pb

hammer curl

10s x15

10 x12 only on right arm (smaller arm)


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

23/12

incline smith machine

barx20

60x8

80x6

100x10 PB

flat dbs

32.5s x8

42.5s x11 lol ****e whatevs .

incline chest machine

1plate/side x10

1.5plate/side x11 drop setted to

1plate/side x8

fly machine

60x5 dropped to

50x5 dropped to

40x6

one arm fly

40x12 ea arm

side raise (strict as **** and slowish negative)

7.5s x25, 15, 15

rear raise

10s x20 then didnt do more cos realised ima train back tomorrow

calf raise slow n ****e

4plates/side x25


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Incline smith and squat is sweeet!

You not doing flat bench anymore?

I've been cutting so to speak for the last 1week (maybe?) And I already have see'able abs and that's on 2800 calories, I've never seen them before? I can't tell if there's a 3 or 4 on each side yet though


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Incline smith and squat is sweeet!
> 
> You not doing flat bench anymore?
> 
> I've been cutting so to speak for the last 1week (maybe?) And I already have see'able abs and that's on 2800 calories, I've never seen them before? I can't tell if there's a 3 or 4 on each side yet though


cba flat benching for a while, will get thsi incline to 140 then revert back to flat. keeps my spine feeling nice too not having to arch.

you must have been carrying a lot of water? and thats still a lot of cals lol, u doin any cardio?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

That 140 should not be far off, with doing 100 x10 especially. What's your pb for flat, without arching?

I was thinking more water than I should of, I didn't want to loose much of the muscle gained so only dropped 200cals, yeah but only bout 1 to 1 and half hours a week


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> That 140 should not be far off, with doing 100 x10 especially. What's your pb for flat, without arching?
> 
> I was thinking more water than I should of, I didn't want to loose much of the muscle gained so only dropped 200cals, yeah but only bout 1 to 1 and half hours a week


i did 140 for one without an arch once, that was after 120x9 also flatback. i really dont enjoy flatback feels so stressy on pecs/shoulders its unreal.

and yeh fair enough but, if u were gaining on 3000 u wont really be losing on 2800 i don't think. btw dont get upset when ur weaker after a couple weeks cutting. if you can completely maintain your strength during ur whole cut u will be in for a nice surprise 3 weeks into a rebulk.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> i did 140 for one without an arch once, that was after 120x9 also flatback. i really dont enjoy flatback feels so stressy on pecs/shoulders its unreal.
> 
> and yeh fair enough but, if u were gaining on 3000 u wont really be losing on 2800 i don't think. btw dont get upset when ur weaker after a couple weeks cutting. if you can completely maintain your strength during ur whole cut u will be in for a nice surprise 3 weeks into a rebulk.


Still a pretty good wieght to shift, I'm hoping to hit 120 for one by my 17th witch will be end of march so still a good 4month.

I was really hoping on loosing much, I was gaining on 3400 and lost a lot on 2600 a few month back, that's what I'm looking forward to - munching nearly 400g carbs and just having full stregth back with more


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Still a pretty good wieght to shift, I'm hoping to hit 120 for one by my 17th witch will be end of march so still a good 4month.
> 
> I was really hoping on loosing much, I was gaining on 3400 and lost a lot on 2600 a few month back, that's what I'm looking forward to - munching nearly 400g carbs and just having full stregth back with more


lol yeah im mega bulking now on gear so much ****ing fun. 16st 6 right now. gonna smash my way up over 17 stone before i cut haha hopefully look huge by then


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> lol yeah im mega bulking now on gear so much ****ing fun. 16st 6 right now. gonna smash my way up over 17 stone before i cut haha hopefully look huge by then


 What gear and dosage? Sorry if you've said just haven't seen. Weren't you 15st something like 2weeks ago?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> What gear and dosage? Sorry if you've said just haven't seen. Weren't you 15st something like 2weeks ago?


yea went down to 15 4 after dnp lol

200mg tren e per week

400mg test c per week

70mg dbol per day.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> yea went down to 15 4 after dnp lol
> 
> 200mg tren e per week
> 
> ...


How long this going to be for? Can imaging your strenth flying through the roof soon.

I look forward to turning 18/19 and see'ing how I react to PEDs


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> How long this going to be for? Can imaging your strenth flying through the roof soon.
> 
> I look forward to turning 18/19 and see'ing how I react to PEDs


dbol i have about 18 days worth, dunno prob stay on forever dont even care now lol, might switch out to just test though at some point. don't know yet, we will see


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> dbol i have about 18 days worth, dunno prob stay on forever dont even care now lol, might switch out to just test though at some point. don't know yet, we will see


You best get a lot of HCG at hand


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> You best get a lot of HCG at hand


yep ordered it, drs labs r slackin tho, said they'll ****ing ship it on the 28th, when i ordered it on the 21st.. pieces of **** lol, oh well. will blast it 2500iu a week to get the boys back.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

holy fuc, having a cold makes u soooooooooo weak.

deadlift

60x8

100x4

140x2 lol sluggish, felt like 180 last time -.-

180x5 meh absolute turd but whatevs, got a cold. when i next deadlift, i will do 190 and beat these peasent reps.

hypers

mex20

+10kg x20 PUMP

wide grip pulldown

40x10

60x20,8

cable row

60x12,12

hammer pulldown

2plates/side x10, 10

rear delt machine (continuous tension)

20x20

30x20

one arm rear delt fly

10x20 ea arm

7.5x20 ea arm

shrug

27.5s x25

****ing hell traps n shoulders pumped as f, veins every where lol, dissapointed with the deadlift but i really expected it, its one of those colds what makes your muscles all sore :s


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> holy fuc, having a cold makes u soooooooooo weak.
> 
> deadlift
> 
> ...


I feel like then colds constantly lol

DL wasn't all that bad anyway


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> I feel like then colds constantly lol
> 
> DL wasn't all that bad anyway


its **** lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

27/12

strict logpress

50x6

70x1

80x1 easy

90xf  failed over my head. prob get this next time

smith military

barx6

60x6

80x11 cool

side raise

7.5s x20,20,20 disgusting pump

shrug

30s x20

37.5s x15

one arm rear fly

7.5x20 ea arm

calf raise

4plates/side x20

4plates/side x20


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

30/12

squat

60x8

100x4

140x1 lightning

150x12 lol winning, pb.

barbell curl

barx8

40x3

50x7 happy. my pb is 10, however i think my form is better now, this is real strict 

straight into a set of hammer curls @

15s x12

calf raise

4plates/side x25 or so

walked home and omg my shin pumps were BRUTAL. guess thats what happens when u gain over 10kg in a month lulz


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

31/12

incline smith machine

barx20

60x8

90x3

110x9 bench slipped and moved 2 inches on 7th rep, i think this caused me to lose a bit of power not sure, happy regardless, 10kg more and 1 rep less than last time.

flat db bench

42.5s x4

50s x7 happy with this considering 2nd exercise.

incline machine

1plate/side x10

2plate/side x12

fly machine

60x10

80x8 dropsetted to

60x4 drop setted to

40x8

incline smith (again)

60x8 real slow lol, ****ed tris now

side raises

7.5s x10, 10, 10, 40, 10 (all reps in every set continuous)

rear raises

7.5s x30


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

02/01

deadlift

60x8

100x3

140x2

180x1

190x8 lol surprising 

hyper extension

mex12 really slow

wide grip pulldown

50x10

70x14

70x9

hammer pulldown

2plates/side x12

2plates/side x10

db row

45 x10 ea arm

shrugs

50s x20 lol used straps, my grip msut actually be horrific, drop setted to

25s x20

rear delt fly

10s x15

17.5s x5 then grabbed 10s n did

10s x8


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> 02/01
> 
> deadlift
> 
> ...


Looks like its going good Mate


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

03/01

strict log

50x6

70x2

80x5 pb

bb military seated

60x6

100x1 lol pb

side raises

10s x35

10s x20

10s x20

one arm rear raise

7.5s x40

10s x30

12.5s x20

calf raise

4plates/side x20 really slow


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> 02/01
> 
> deadlift
> 
> ...


Nice lifts as per mate.

what weight are you sitting at now ?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Nice lifts as per mate.
> 
> what weight are you sitting at now ?


17 stone. and yeah lifts r getting back there. 6 weeks time i want a 140+ incline bench, 220 squat, 260 dead, then will go flatbench and should do 180.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> 17 stone. and yeah lifts r getting back there. 6 weeks time i want a 140+ incline bench, 220 squat, 260 dead, then will go flatbench and should do 180.


So what you looking like now? No homoo


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> So what you looking like now? No homoo


lots bigger but carrying loads of water lol look slightly less lean.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> lots bigger but carrying loads of water lol look slightly less lean.


Bulks a bulk though, guess water comes with it lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Bulks a bulk though, guess water comes with it lol


yh be orite next time i cut ill prob lose 15lb in a week lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

04/01

high bar squat

60x8

100x4

140x1

160x12 laughin.

barbell curl

barx8

40x3

55x6 dropsetted to

40x8

db shrugs

40s x30

was gonna do calves but cba lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> 04/01
> 
> high bar squat
> 
> ...


How often do you squat now?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> How often do you squat now?


every 4 or 5 days


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

06/01

incline smith

barx20

60x6

100x2

120x6 pb never touched this weight on an incline before

flat dbs

42.5s x4

50s x8 + 1 assist

decline chest press

2,3 plates/side x10

4plates/side x9 10th fail at lockout

fly machine

60x12

60x8

50x10 ish

incline chest press slow n ****

1plate/side x to failure which was around 20 reps

side raise

10s x 2 sets to failure my shoulders were ****ed tho so 15 ish reps ea set

legpress calf raise

5plates x12-15ish slow as ****


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> 06/01
> 
> incline smith
> 
> ...


That 140s looking closer now dale


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

dat der log time = protein ****


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> That 140s looking closer now dale


sure is pal



Malibu said:


> dat der log time = protein ****


wut


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

08/01

deadlift

60x8

100x4

140x2

180x1

200x8 lol nose exploded from rep 1 blood puddle on floor and all over my neck chin and mouth haha

hypers

mex15

underhand pullup

mex9, 8

wide grip pulldown

60,80 x10

hammer pulldown

80,100 x10

db row

35x15, 15

shrug

52.5s x20

barbell curl

40x16 pb


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> 08/01
> 
> deadlift
> 
> ...


Looking alot bigger there dale, nice deads to


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Looking alot bigger there dale, nice deads to


yup 108kgs/17 stone now matey, thanks x


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

10/01

logpress

50x6 strict

70x2 push

90x3 fail 4th at lockout push. not bad.

seated dbs overhead (like bodybuilder form not locking out)

30s x17

30s x10

side raises

10s x15

7.5s x15,15,15

rear raise

7.5, 10, 15x12

calf raise

5plates/side x20


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

12/01

squat

60x8

100x4

140x1

180x6 PB. quite happy with this however i think i should of stuck with the plan and done 170. whatevs  .

barbell curl

barx8

40x3

60x5 PB drop setted to

40x12

legpress calf raise

5plates/side x20 all slow ****e

shrugs

45s x30.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

14/01

flat db bench

20s x12

30s x8

40s x4

50s x4

60s x4 matches my pb. cool

decline bench (fuc knows why..)

60x8

100x8

140x5 pb lol

incline db slow n stuff

32.5s x11

32.5s x5 drop to

22.5s x6 lol triceps ruined

fly machine

60x9

60x7

side raises

7.5s x15

10s x12 then cba lol feel sick


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

15/01

deadlift (dont think i was 100% recovered cos lower back was pumping up from 60 lol)

60x8

100x4

140x2

180x1

210x8 lol blasted first 6 out, ****.

wide grip pulldown

50x12

60x10

70x10

80x9

hammer pull

80x10

100x10

underhand pullup

mex5 then cba cos feels gay in bicep

shrug

42.5s x30

one arm rear delt fly (30 secs rest)

5, 7.5, 10, 12.5, 15x10 ea arm.

one legged calf raise

2plates/side x15


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

strength going up well mate


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

kingdale said:


> strength going up well mate


ye man think i might actually reach 300 this peak on deads lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

16/01

wasnt even gonna do anything but decided to do low volume calves then decided to do low volume arms

legpress calf raise

4plates/side x20 ish

close grip bench

barx15

60x8

100x3

120x1

140x6 lol...

barbell curl

barx8

40x4

50x12 pb.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

17/01

trained a little differently today.

1 minute rests between set;

shoulder press

10s x10

20s x10

30s x10

40s x4 meh, dropsetted to

30s x3, dropsetted to

20s x4, dropsetted to

10s x8

side raises, 1 min rest

2.5s x10

5s x10

7.5s x10

10s x10

12.5s x10 dropped to

10s x5 dropped to

7.5s x5 dropped to

5s x8 dropped to

2.5s x10

one arm rear delt fly (30 secs rest)

2.5s x10

5s x10

7.5s x10

10s x10

12.5s x10

15s x8 dropped to

12.5s x5 dropped to

10s x6 dropped to

7.5s x8 dropped to

5s x10 dropped to

2.5s x12.

yea shoulders ****ing destroyed and still pumped/in pain an hour later from this


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> 16/01
> 
> wasnt even gonna do anything but decided to do low volume calves then decided to do low volume arms
> 
> ...


Things look be going will mate.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Things look be going will mate.


yeah mate lol, are you back on yet?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

18/01

low bar squat

60x8

100x4

140x2

180x1

200x3 lol pb 

calf raise no rest

1plate,

2plate,

3plate,

4plate,

5plate,

6plate /side x10 every set.

3 sets of db shrug no rest

3 sets of bb curl no rest

joints and muscles felt incredibly dry today..


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

20/01

did ****e today

flat dbs

17.5s x12

27.5s x8

37.5s x6

47.5s x5

55s x8. banged out first 7 easy as you like then the 8th, they fell outwards so it took all my power to actually grind out the rep, so i then failed the 9th, life goes on

incline smith (1 min rests)

barx10

40x10

60x10

80x10

100x5

fly machine

60x10

70x9

incline machine

1plate/side x10

1.5plate/side x10

2plate/side x10

tricep pushdown

60x16

all my joints are hurting now.. they are so dry atm lol, on the plus side i did look cool afterwords and had 18 inch arms.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Beast mate, weights are flying up :thumbup1:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Beast mate, weights are flying up :thumbup1:


hehe ty man, did ****e today though i wanted fucing 12 reps with the 55s. ****ed me off that lol. oh well hopefully my joints wont be so dry tomorrow, got 220 to deadlift, ill video that  want 6 reps minimum, 8 and i would be absolutely over the fucing moon.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

18inch arms pfft, nothing on my 15.4s 

Nah nab good lifts never less, smash that 220 dead tomorrow


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> 18inch arms pfft, nothing on my 15.4s
> 
> Nah nab good lifts never less, smash that 220 dead tomorrow


might not even do 220 lol might just try 260 tbh


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> might not even do 220 lol might just try 260 tbh


Just go for it, no harm lol - your heaviest dead?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Just go for it, no harm lol - your heaviest dead?


it will be yeah


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> it will be yeah


You shotting the carbs down and trying the 260 then?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> You shotting the carbs down and trying the 260 then?


yea ill give it a crack tonight


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

22/01

deadlift

60x8

100x4

140x2

180x1

220x1 super easy

260xf lol ****ing mad at that, first pull it was too far infront my mate said, 2nd try i got it up a good few inches. ah well. itll come in the coming weeks.

wide grip chin

mex8

set of hyper extensions

hammer pulldown

80x10

100x10

120x10

tbar row machine

40x10

40x10

wide grip pulldown

60x12

db shrug

40s x like 30.

legpress calf raise

4plates/side x10

5plates/side x20.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> 22/01
> 
> deadlift
> 
> ...


At least the 220s out the way


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> At least the 220s out the way


220 is joker weight lol i should've really stuck to the plan and repped it. ive strained my back now lmfao.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> 220 is joker weight lol i should've really stuck to the plan and repped it. ive strained my back now lmfao.


Lmao, just rep it next time, know how you feel with back, pulled 170 straight up no straps or belt and was mainly back, little legs and now I can't get remote off floor pmsl


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

23/01

db shoulder press (1 min rests)

10s x10

20s x10

30s x10

40s x5 better than last time by 1 rep.. drop setted to

30s x3 drop setted to

20s x5 drop setted to

10s x8

side raises (1min rests)

5s x10

7.5s x10

10s x10

12.5s x10 dropped to

10s x5 drop to

7.5s x5 drop to

5s x10

rear delt raise (1min rests)

5s x10

7.5s x10

10s x10

12.5s x10

15s x10 then couldn't be ****d doing drop set thing cause my ****ing shoulders were pumped n feeling horrible.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

26/01

flatback bench

barx15

60x8

100x5

140x6 matches my arched pb.

incline smith

barx10

60x8

100x9

fly machine

60x10

80x6 drop to

60x4 drop to

40x6

incline press machine

1plate/side x10 or so

tricep pushdown

65x10


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

27/01

squat high bar ATG (bouncing **** out of the hole)

60x8

100x4

140x15 could've prob done more had my forearm not cramped. PB regardless.

shrugs

40s x25 or something no straps

calf raise

4plates/side x like 35


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

28/01

standing barbell military (not done this for a long time)

barx10

40x8

60x5

80x2 PB

side raises

7.5s x 3 sets to failure, some **** had the 10s at the other side of the gym so i couldn't do what i usually do.

at this point i had to leave so ill just do rear delts with back.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ty for reps galaxy, ill post more videos seeing as you asked  .


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Started dieting today, weighing 17st 4 / 110kg. It'll be a 38 day run on DNP.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

30/01

everything short rests, in n out in about 30 mins

wide grip pulldown

40x10

50x10

60x10

70x10

80x10

90x4

hammer pulldown

80x10

100x10

straight arm pulldown

20x10

didnt like this makes triceps flex hard.

db row (no rest)

32.5 x10 ea arm

32.5 x10 ^^

hyperextension

mex loads slowly

shrugs

40s x20

calf raise

4plates/side x25 or 30 or something.

lower back still isnt 100% so obv learning from previous mistakes im not gonna rush back into it.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

@chrisch the tren enanthate u got at the gym was dosed 200mg/ml right?


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> @chrisch the tren enanthate u got at the gym was dosed 200mg/ml right?


I ended up getting test tren which 300mg/ml that's 200mg of test and 100mg of tren. Also got some tri test 400.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> I ended up getting test tren which 300mg/ml that's 200mg of test and 100mg of tren. Also got some tri test 400.


ah lol i was using trentest but now im dieting im switching my gear to 400mg of tren E and 200mg of test400.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> ah lol i was using trentest but now im dieting im switching my gear to 400mg of tren E and 200mg of test400.


My trainibng and diet have been right off for the first 4 weeks as i had gasto something or other were the stomach acid comes out you stomach and you get right gut cramps and i've been lucky to get 1000 cals in a day. hopefully got that under control now so should start to see the gains coming again now.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> My trainibng and diet have been right off for the first 4 weeks as i had gasto something or other were the stomach acid comes out you stomach and you get right gut cramps and i've been lucky to get 1000 cals in a day. hopefully got that under control now so should start to see the gains coming again now.


sick man lol yeah heres hoping


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

How's training been going dale?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> How's training been going dale?


been alright apart from setback on deads lol trying to pull a ****ing max, but anyway my training will be **** over the next 6 weeks or so. the dnp run started yesterday.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> been alright apart from setback on deads lol trying to pull a ****ing max, but anyway my training will be **** over the next 6 weeks or so. the dnp run started yesterday.


you love that stuf, like the long cycle


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> you love that stuf, like the long cycle


lol dnp is crazy man  im not feeling the insane heat yet tho :s **** knows why.

01/02

flatback bench

barx20

60x8

100x5

120x12 PB, didnt feel like going 145. felt a bit fragile lol and chest was a little stiff

incline dbs

30s to failure

30s to failure

fly machine

60x to failure

60x to failure

incline chest press

55x to failure.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> lol dnp is crazy man  im not feeling the insane heat yet tho :s **** knows why.
> 
> 01/02
> 
> ...


How you rep 120like that is beyond, I found a 100 solid lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> How you rep 120like that is beyond, I found a 100 solid lol


just practise init lol, gonna start training legs properly now... see how ridiculous i can make them. gonna do lots and lots of volume ha


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> just practise init lol, gonna start training legs properly now... see how ridiculous i can make them. gonna do lots and lots of volume ha


Don't think I've seen you do a full leg day? Lol your gunna be limping.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Don't think I've seen you do a full leg day? Lol your gunna be limping.


i know. time to stop being lazy lol, might see if i can do 180 romanian /stiff legged. only thing is my flexibility is **** lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

04/02

atg squat (bouncing out of the hole)

60x8

100x6

140x2

180x5 cool, drop setted to

140x5 drop setted to

100x2 then i sacked it coz i couldnt breathe.

couldnt be ****d to do anything else, did like one set of hyper extensions n ****ed off haha


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

05/02

smith military

barx10

40x10

60x10

80x10

100x4 pb.

side raises 0 rest cos cba ****ing about and gym was shutting soon

2.5s x10

5sx10

7.5s x10

10s x10

7.5s x6

5s x6

2.5s x10

rear delt one arm fly

7.5 x20

10 x20

cg bench

just 60 for 20 reps my shoulders felt ****ed lol

did a set of one arm tricep pushdown, palm facing up.

looking a lot leaner to be honest, but i feel miserable as ****. (blame dnp)


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

06/02 (didnt use straps at all today)

speed deadlift (double overhand)

140 3x3.

wide grip pulldown

40x10

50x10

60x10

65x10

70x10

75x10

wide grip barbell row

60x10

70x10

80x10

90x10

rear delt machine

30x10

35x10

40x10

shrug

90x15

90x15

forgot to do calves.

Rather than being a little skank and not deadlifting at all, i will do speed deads on my back day and my leg day, adding 2.5kg every session. will continue to do strapless work as i need to build up strength in my little dainty fingers


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

08/02

dnp is taking its toll on my strength now lol

arch back bench

barx20

60x8

100x5

120x1

140x4 lol

incline chest machine

1plate/side x10

2plate/side x10

2.5plate/side x3 lol

fly machine

50x20

50x10

50x15

cba anymore lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hows progress on your cut going? Enjoying the dnp 

You using T3 also? What dose??


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Hows progress on your cut going? Enjoying the dnp
> 
> You using T3 also? What dose??


well im weak as **** so i assume the dnp is still working as i've been lazy as hell and ate LOTS. down like 6 pounds. yes using t3, 37.5mcg (snap a 75mcg in half cos i cba to buy more  )


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

09/02

squat

60x8

100x5

140x2

180x2 lol felt like snapping, nearl,y fainted, nose bled slightly - win.

legpress calf raise

4plate/side x20,20,20


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds like dnp is kicking ass


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Sounds like dnp is kicking ass


certainly is man

11/02

shoulder press smith machine

barx10

40x10

60x10

80x3

100x5 pb but holy crap now my pec hurts nearly snapped it lol wont be doing this for the duration of my cut haha, might try seated log press?

side raises

7.5s 4x20

legpress calf raise

4plates/side 3x20

didnt do rear delts cos doing back today and they make my lats cramp lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

12/02

wide grip pulldown

40x10

50x10

60x10

70x10

80x12

wide bb row

60x10

80x10

95x12

rear delt fly

35x10

40x12

shrugs

30s x15 ish

40s x25 ish

seated db curl

12.5s x about 25 slow n stuff.

forgot to do speed deads but im stoned as ****


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

15/02

flat back bench (pec still feels strained when i train)

barx20

60x8

100x15

100x8

incline bench paused

60x12

60x6

fly machine

40x12

everything was done slow then had to leave  .

doing a lot of cardio nowa days too 10-20 miles a day on the bike. weighing 106kg/234lb atm.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

17/02

atg highbar squat

60x8

100x8

140x10 forearm cramped. could've prob done 12 but whatevs. happy under circumstances.

legpress slightly less than shoulder width.

3plates/side x8

5plates/side x8

7plates/side x8 PB lol happy with that to be honest.

1 set of slow hyperextensions

calf raise

180x20

180x15

standing strict db curls

10s x15

17.5s x10

shrug

40s x20

40s x15

weighed 103.8kg/229lb today.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

18/02

seated log press

50kg x8

70kg x8

80kg x7 not bad at all.

side raises with slightly bent arms

7.5s x15,15,15,15

thats all i did, doing back tomorrow will do rear delts with it. bodyweight 226.5lb/102.7kg . gonna stop using dnp for a while now as im sick of the heat n sweat. will cut natty-ish for a bit


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> 18/02
> 
> seated log press
> 
> ...


Strong cvnt, how's it been?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Strong cvnt, how's it been?


hot as hell bro. i hate my body haha i lose weight like no other, but my bf% never seems to drop, ya know?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> hot as hell bro. i hate my body haha i lose weight like no other, but my bf% never seems to drop, ya know?


Yeah I get you, upped cardio now and still look like a fat fook me


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Yeah I get you, upped cardio now and still look like a fat fook me


feelings mutual. dropped dnp yesterday and woke up today 5.5lb heavier? whats the crack there


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> feelings mutual. dropped dnp yesterday and woke up today 5.5lb heavier? whats the crack there


Never heard that before, water maybe?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Never heard that before, water maybe?


haha it deffos will be. man ive been so ****ing lazy with my diet lately, proper cba to eat tuna n stuff cos ive been getting high like every day LMAO


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

21/02

deadlift

60x8

100x4

140x3

180x8 not bad starting point. didnt go balls to the wall.

wide grip pulldown

40x10

50x10

60x10

70x10

80x12

barbell row

60x10

80x10

100x10 only just

rear delt fly

40x10

40x12

40x4

barbell shrug

100x15

standing db curl strict

17.5s x12 ea arm i think?

forgot to do calves so **** you


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

23/02

flat bench

barx20

60x8

100x5

120x1

140x3 ****tish but watevs lol im pretty much on a cut  still doing ab out 20 miles on my bike per day and my protein intake hasnt been great.

changes form and did reps like eric spoto

60x10

80x10

100x6

fly machine

50x10

50x10

incline dbs

30s x5 drop to

15s x5 ****ed lol

did a light set of side raises, like 5kgs a hand for 30ish reps?

tricep pushdown

60x15 ish.

done. looking leaner, but i am up about 10 pounds since cessation of DNP. that being said, my face looks obese as fuc. nothing new though. someone commented today saying my back looks bigger (yay)


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

How's training been dale? Enjoying dnp rebound yet


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> How's training been dale? Enjoying dnp rebound yet


**** lol proper cant be ****d with anything lol

25/02

squat

60x8

100x5

140x1

140+30kg chains x5 lol ****ty

legpress calf raise

4plates/side x20

4plates/side x30


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> **** lol proper cant be ****d with anything lol
> 
> 25/02
> 
> ...


Least your strengths still here lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Least your strengths still here lol


no its not lmao.

close grip bench

barx20

60x8

100x3

120+30kg chains (150kg at top) x2

barbell curl

barx8

bar+30kg chains x5

30kg+30kg chains x8

sat on floor military pin press

barx8

bar+ 30kgchains x5

40kg+ 30kg chains x12

side raises

7.5s x25

will be training differently now. this stuff as one day, and lower body/upper back day rotating, training each one every 2 days. so upper, lower, upper lower.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Still a strong cvnt 

Back bulking as such or are you just done with the dnp?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Still a strong cvnt
> 
> Back bulking as such or are you just done with the dnp?


been ****ing about diets been ****e training hasnt been motivationally driven what so ever, getting bakc into it now, buying whey protein again so i can make my protein intake good as i cba to eat. i will lose weight. will do a dnp run when im noticably leaner 

27/02

front squat

60x8

100x4

100+30kg chains x1 easy

120kg +30kg chains x2 very hard lol

speed deadlift

60kg x8

100kgx5

140kg+30kg chains x3 chains were ****ing about, will put them better next time

wide grip chin

mex7

wide grip pulldown (squeezing lats etc)

60x15

rear delt machine

30x15

upper back felt pretty raped like.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

02/03

close grip bench

barx15

60x8

100x3

125x1

125+30kg chains x2

barbell curl

barx8

45x5

40+30kg chains x4

sat on the floor military pin press

barx8

50x5

50+30kg chains x9.. happy with this!

side raises

7.5s x15

10s x16

thats me done


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

i broke my hand today so training is going to suffer for a while..


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> i broke my hand today so training is going to suffer for a while..


How you managed that?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> How you managed that?


punched a man a few times after he tried to hit me for no reason lmao. h was about 40 too


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> punched a man a few times after he tried to hit me for no reason lmao. h was about 40 too


Some bad **** lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

05/03

atg legpress

2pl8/side x8

4/side x8

6/side x8

7/side x8

hypers

mex15 slow

calf legpress

4/side x loads

side raise with the dumbbell in the bend in my arm

7.5x15 easy but it hurts your skin.

pec deck

30x15

50x12

60x10

rear delt fly using elbows on pec deck (this actually works your lats a lot, its like a hybrid row/rear delt move)

20x15 ea arm

30x12 ea arm

40x20 ea arm

need to find a way to strap something to my wrist/foreaarm so i can do bicep and tricep things on cable.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

10/03

one arm db bench

worked up to 40x12. not bad imo. especially considering im cutting and its my weak side, and obviously im using one arm so i have no balance lol

atg legpress (hitting the safety guards)

2plates/side x8

4plates/side x8

6plates/side x3

8plates/side x6 pb never even been over 7 plates before.

4plates/side x12 slow reps and paused on the guards.

pec deck

30x10

50x10

70x10

rear delts on pec deck

25x12

35x20

one arm hammer pulldown

2 sets with my right arm with 2 plates

2 sets with my left arm with 1 plate (broken hand, gripping with my 2 good fingers)

side raises

5x20 very ****ing hard to hold with pot obver most of my hand

incline bicep curl

5x20 slow n **** obv. all i can hold in left hand

tricep kickback

5x20 ea arm . same sitch ^

calf raise legpress

4plate/side x20 slow

i broke my hand in 2 places last sunday, i thin its recovering really quickly considering i couldnt grip **** all a few days back.

really motivated again now, im dieting, using 300mg tren E, 200mg test400, 150mcg t3's as of today. I don't get hungry anymore so i have 1-2 food meals a day and the rest is shakes. I'm weighing 16st 10.5lb. 7 days back was 16 12. will keep it steady like this on this gear till im a lot leaner then switch to one rip, winny and may continue t3 use+ use my remaining dnp to become absolutely ridiculously shredded.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

14/03

pec fly machine

30x10

50x10

70x10

80x10

chain side raise kneeling on floor

15kg chain each hand 2x15

db side raise

5kg 2x15

db rear raise

5kg 1x15

hammer pulldown

2plates/side x10, 8

hammer curl

10s x10

17.5s x10

tricep kickback

5x12

7.5x12

7.5x12


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

trained a couple days back but cba recording it as my workouts are dog**** these days, when i get back to a split ill start logging again.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

been lazy lately lol, been getting writ off every day rofl


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ItsaSecret said:


> been lazy lately lol, been getting writ off every day rofl


Its fun but i always regret it the next day without fail.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Its fun but i always regret it the next day without fail.


nah not drinking man, just smoking green all the time lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ItsaSecret said:


> nah not drinking man, just smoking green all the time lol


ah right. I used to do it everyday only once every few weeks nowadays.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

21/03

barbell row, slow squeezy strict etc.

60x12,15,12,10

close grip pulldown

60x12,12,12

shrug

60x15,15

hammer curl

12.5s x12,12


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

24/03

flat back benchpress with slow reps

barx20

40x12

60x12

80x12

100x14 lol surprised . record with arch and legdrive and bouncing off chest is only 18 so yeah. sound

tried to do incline dbs but its too ****ed up for my hand

tried to do dips but hands awkwardly positioned so wrists hurt

machine fly

50 to failure for like 3 sets

cable crossover

3 sets to failure

1 set of tricep pushdowns

3 sets of tricep kickbacks supersetted with side raises


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

25/03

front squat

60x8

100x10

120x5

went to do back squats but bar wa falling off, bar i usually use is being straightened so this one had no centre knurl

did 2 warmup sets of deads then thought cba

legpress

4plates/side x20 reps

5plates/side x20 reps hard

hamstring curl

50x12 real slow

50x2 then hams cramping so stopped

2 sets of calf raise


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

29/03

wide grip pulldown

40x10

60x10

wide grip chin

mex8

pullup

mex6

barbell row

60x12

80x12

100x10

60x15 ultra strict

barbell shrug

60x15

80x15

100x10 then hand hurt a bit

one arm rear delt fly

7.5s x15 ea arm

10s x12 ea arm

got lazy lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)




----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

03/04

bench

worked up to 140x5

incline bench slow no rest really

60x10

80x4 lol

3 sets of chest fly

3 sets of cable crossover

3 light sets of side raises

2 sets of kickbacks


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

06/04

deadlift with the plates elevated 3 inches

60x8

100x4

140x3

180x2

220x2 decent. first time deading in ages, broken hand seems to be holding up just nicely now with straps

hyperextension

mex20

mex20

wide grip pulldown

40x12

60x10

70x10

80x10 dropset to

50x6

barbell row

60x15

70x12

80x15

80x12

shrugs

80x12

100x12

120x12

barbell curl

40x8 then stopped cause plates were falling off

standing db curl

12.5s x10 thatll do

5 mins crosstrainer like 105 cals, surprised at how unfit i am, i only stopped cause my mate who was meeting me was outside.

starting to nail the gym again as of today. will make sure i train properly and consistantly along with dieting without ****ing up too badly.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

08/04

seated shoulder db press with slowish form

10s x20

20s x8

30s x8

37.5s x7 pretty ****e but whatevs

30s x4

ultra strict side raises

7.5s x20

7.5s x16

7.5s x14

rear delt fly machine

30x12

35x12

40x10

was gonna do squats but some ****ing guys were in the rack for baout 2 hours


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

09/04

squat (first time in like 6 weeks)

60x8

100x6

140x1

180x1 lol oh well.

sumo deadlift with plates elevated 3 inches

60x8

100x4

140x2

180x2

220x5 lmfao. so happy with this man. i think i'm gonna be strong as **** soon despite my cut beginning.

legpress calf raise

3plates/side x loads

3plates/side x loads

forgot to note i've changed my gear completely to 1000mg of equipoise per week. will throw in masteron and winstrol or anavar later on when im under 10%  im happy and motivated again. lets do this!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

10/04

flat bench

barx20

60x8

100x5

130x1

150x2 pb

140x4 dropsettede to

100x6 dropsetted to

60x6, fun

fly machine

55x12

65x12

50x10

cable crossover

15s x12

15s x15

15s x12

2 sets of light strict as **** side raises

1 set of tricep kickbacks light and strict.

im really happy with my current strength.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> 10/04
> 
> flat bench
> 
> ...


Nice pressing Dale, things going well by the looks of it.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Nice pressing Dale, things going well by the looks of it.


cheers chris and yeah i guess its just the fact that i'm actually trying again lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice to see you back into things!

Strong bebching to dale, what weight you at now?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Nice to see you back into things!
> 
> Strong bebching to dale, what weight you at now?


was like 109kg, was 106.1 today, getting dehydrated and weak now as the cut commences lol

13/04

sumo deadlift off blocks

60x5

100x4

140x2

190x1

230x1 mad but whatev

wide grip pulldown

40x10

60x10

70x10

60x12

60x10

barbell row

60x12

70x12

60x12

70x15

70x12

shrug

70x15

80x20

barbell curl

40x21

some incline walking and some crosstrainer.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> was like 109kg, was 106.1 today, getting dehydrated and weak now as the cut commences lol
> 
> 13/04
> 
> ...


still a tank then lol, you using anything along your cut? gear wise..


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> still a tank then lol, you using anything along your cut? gear wise..


1000mg equipoise once a week


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

15/04

db shoulder press (with the db's paused on my delts at the bottom for a second)

10s x20

20s x8

30s x12

30s x7

rear delt fly lying on a low incline w/pause at top (constant tension)

5s x20

5s x20

5s x20

seated side raises (constant tension)

7.5s x20

7.5s x15

7.5s x12 last 2 were ****

seated bb military

50 x8 slow and lol shoulders are on fire

think i did a light set of shrugs here

15 mins x-trainer 271 cals

ended up cycling and walking loads this day too;

will update log later tonight with some arm training, as my back is still strained and crippling


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

well holy **** i started my cut on the 9th and its now the 17th, ive gone from weighing 240lb (109kg) to 226 (102.5kg)............. how the fuc i do not know.

p.s dropped lactose out of my diet yesterday to see what happens.

also didnt train yesterday as i lost track of time when i was getting high and my lower back was hurting so bad


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

hows the cut going dale?

i just [email protected] 75mg ed of.winny


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> hows the cut going dale?
> 
> i just [email protected] 75mg ed of.winny


sound bro down to lkie 16 stone now, one more to go and ill be done, im deffo's leaner  , and really? that'll be interesting to see how you do man

was gonna train today but i was feeling a bit rough, i had cycled extremely fast all day and did over 10 miles easy, ended up getting a little high and soaking in the sun all day so i think i wasd dehydrated and that was why i felt terrible, also i can't really press atm cause i lost some skin off of the palm of one of my hands falling over the handlebars of a bmx so chilling for a bit  , still eating rather clean, cant wait till this is done, will finally be happy lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> sound bro down to lkie 16 stone now, one more to go and ill be done, im deffo's leaner  , and really? that'll be interesting to see how you do man
> 
> was gonna train today but i was feeling a bit rough, i had cycled extremely fast all day and did over 10 miles easy, ended up getting a little high and soaking in the sun all day so i think i wasd dehydrated and that was why i felt terrible, also i can't really press atm cause i lost some skin off of the palm of one of my hands falling over the handlebars of a bmx so chilling for a bit  , still eating rather clean, cant wait till this is done, will finally be happy lol


thats good, hoe far you going down to?

yeah im defo leaner, no dry joints or out yet tho


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> thats good, hoe far you going down to?
> 
> yeah im defo leaner, no dry joints or out yet tho


15 stone mate. i don't think ill need to get lighter like. 14-15lb should lose nearly 7% bf? since im allready super depleted right now.

and how long ago did you start your cycle?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

sounds bout right, nearly 2 weeks now


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> sounds bout right, nearly 2 weeks now


sound man cutting is ****ing grim like, i was thinking of throwing in winny at some point as well.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> sound man cutting is ****ing grim like, i was thinking of throwing in winny at some point as well.


isnt it! yeah ita good, just a bit pricey


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> isnt it! yeah ita good, just a bit pricey


na its sweet 60x50mg prochem winnies 50 bar

proper ill like couging like **** any time i breath cold air, nearly spewed earlier lol, few days stopping in for me!

on the plus side i did weigh 15 12 today so im happy with that and my midsection is definitely getting on the verge of lean, outline of abs, can see obliques move when flexing etc all in regular light, in immense downlighting its like 4 abs and a fair bit of oblique movement so its all coming together, currently sweating my **** off on this dnp.. still 250mg/every 2 days, 5 pills left now.. THANK GODDDDDDDD


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> na its sweet 60x50mg prochem winnies 50 bar
> 
> proper ill like couging like **** any time i breath cold air, nearly spewed earlier lol, few days stopping in for me!
> 
> on the plus side i did weigh 15 12 today so im happy with that and my midsection is definitely getting on the verge of lean, outline of abs, can see obliques move when flexing etc all in regular light, in immense downlighting its like 4 abs and a fair bit of oblique movement so its all coming together, currently sweating my **** off on this dnp.. still 250mg/every 2 days, 5 pills left now.. THANK GODDDDDDDD


im being robbed blind lol 100 x10s 80bar.

im leaning out more on legs now, ham/quad split, calf splitting and so are quads


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> im being robbed blind lol 100 x10s 80bar.
> 
> im leaning out more on legs now, ham/quad split, calf splitting and so are quads


omfg thats coz you're ****ing like 16 man tell the guy to **** right off hes mugging u off, winny is very cheap to make. honestly do you want me to get you some of these prochem ones? ill send you them in the post for 50 + postage.. (i would break the seal and push cotton into the top of the tub to prevent rattling and getting them took by the posties)


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

sounds good but id swipe all that if i was you, mods would have a field day.

is your surename reeves? could swear a picture looking like you came up on facebook when i was looking for a mate.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> sounds good but id swipe all that if i was you, mods would have a field day.
> 
> is your surename reeves? could swear a picture looking like you came up on facebook when i was looking for a mate.


yh lol will be


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

actually trained today and i was happy with what occured. however it is terribly painful the amount of coughing i tend to do when exherting myself with this cold/flu/wjhatever the fuk

23/04

flat back bench no legdrive and not bouncing off chest (***** bodybuilder)

barx20

60x10

100x13 nb . reckon at my max bodyweight ill nail over 20

chest fly machine really slow

45x10

50x10

50x10 dropset to

25x10

cable crossovers

10s x12

10s x12

tricep pushdown

50x15

60x8

seated perfect form side raises

7.5s x15

7.5s x15

fuc sake as im writing this i realise i have forgotten to train calves. oh well.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

25/04

deadlift

60x8

100x5

140x20 jesus hard lol, didnt do these explosively as i feel fragile atm.. very

wide grip pulldowns

40x12

60x12

60x12

60x12

forearm tendons burning

one foot calf legpress

2plates/sidex2x12 each leg

couldn't be ****d with the pain in forearms so didnt do anything else


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

28/04

weighing 15st 7-8 past few days now. Feel much leaner and bigger today so im quite happy, though i was rather weak.

db shoulder press (v short rests)

10s x12

20s x10

30s x12

30s x5

rear delt raises

5s x20

5s x20

5s x20 only just

side raises

7.5s x15

5s x12

5s x10

standing strict db curl

17.5s x12

thatll do


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

15 stone 5 today. i reckon my weight will go back up a couple lb like . still feel like ive got a way to go.. got no dnp left now. see what happens. everyone reckons ive been using sunbeds cos my face looks tanned as ****, but i know that was the dnp. lets see what happens to my bodyweight and physique now. hopefully drop some water out of my face and torso then gain some back in the muscles since the atp storage **** will be working now (well when this wears off)


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

how tge fvck do ypu manage to do 160kg squats for reps.

i took 162kg atg there and tgought i was gunna **** myself.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> how tge fvck do ypu manage to do 160kg squats for reps.
> 
> i took 162kg atg there and tgought i was gunna **** myself.


hah i dont anymore holy **** a month from squatting due to bad back + 25lb weight loss in 19 days = this

29/04

squat

60x10

100x8

140x3 rofl ****

legpress slow n that

4plates/side x15

4plates/side x15

legpress calf raise

4plates/side x15

4plates/side x15


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

04/05

flat bench

barx20

60x8

100x5

120x6 pretty poo but not too bad considering im down 20 pounds and still cutting

fly machine

50x10

60x10 drop to

50x3 drop to

40x4

incline dbs

30s x10

40s x4 ****tttttt dropped to

30s x4

cable crossover

15/side x10

15/side x10

skullcrusher

30x12

tricep kickback

7.5s x12

7.5s x12

side raises seated

5s x15

7.5s x12 ****ed

looked at myself in mirror look best ever thus far. bodyweight is stable at 99.88kg / 220lb / 15stone 10. started running anavar today at 100mg/day see what the coming weeks bring to the table.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

i wana try var, any recent pics?

ive only found my winny was compketely bunk


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> i wana try var, any recent pics?
> 
> ive only found my winny was compketely bunk


nah no pics lately. in a bit of a canundrum atm, dunno whether to eat more for a few days and refill a bit or just keep nailing the cut.. ythink ill keep nailing the cut till at least another 1-2% less bf then have a refill.

trained some back today but i was high so it was a bit half ****d after the first exercise. wont bother to write anything.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ItsaSecret said:


> nah no pics lately. in a bit of a canundrum atm, dunno whether to eat more for a few days and refill a bit or just keep nailing the cut.. ythink ill keep nailing the cut till at least another 1-2% less bf then have a refill.
> 
> trained some back today but i was high so it was a bit half ****d after the first exercise. wont bother to write anything.


Haha training high just doesn't work, tried it once before


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Haha training high just doesn't work, tried it once before


too true. i was really rather quite upset/****ed off at the same time knowing that i just couldnt be ****d though i wanted to be lol.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

08/05

shoulder press (dbs touching delts as per)

10s x12

20s x8

30s x6

32.5s x10, happy with that, will be the refeed i had 2 days ago. forgot to mention that i had a huge cheat meal that was about 5500-6000 cals 2 nights ago before bed, woke up half a stone heavier despite waking up for 2 ****s during the night lol.

rear raises lying on bench

5s x12

7.5s x15

7.5s x15 only just

side raises

7.5s x12

10s x12 last few were ****

7.5s x12 last few **** dropsetted to

5s x6

close grip bench

60x8

100x6 lol shoulders/tris tired as ****

tricep kickbacks

7.5s x12 ea arm constant tension/flex etc supersetted with one set of side raises 5kgs x12 .


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

12/05, i skipped legs been a lazy bastard this week, needs to change 

flat bench

barx20

60x8

100x5

120x7 1 better than last time, var must be working since im obv cutting.

straight into flat db's (slow perfect deep form)

40s x6 +1 slow negative - dropset to

30s x4 + 1 slow negative

chest fly machine

50x8,8,6

cable crossovers

15 x10, 12

cable pushdown

75x7 dropset to

45x10

tricep kickback

7.5x12 triceps died

side raises

7.5s x12,10 drop to

5s x10

looked ok in the mirror weighing 15 13.75 yesterday. my eating has been a little off the past 3 days, starts epicly clean then wind up eating some bad stuff on the night, not sure how much it effects it but thats stopping today  , good to have a small break anyway. by next sunday id like to weigh 15 10 and look maybe 1% bf less.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

13/05

wide grip pulldown

40x10

60x10

80x8

70x8

barbell row

60x10

80x10

90x10 dropset to

60x10 ultra strict

barbell shrug

60x10

100x10

120x10

rear delt fly

5x15

5x15

5x15

5x14

concentration curl

17.5x10

17.5x7 dropset to

12.5sx7

hammer curl

10x10 dropset to

7.5s x4

forearms looked vascular as **** and bicep veins were nice.


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

u big weed smoking roidhead


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

17/05

db shoulder press

10s x12

20s x8

30s x6

37.5s x8 happy ish with that

lying rear delt fly

5s x10

7.5s x12

10s x12

10s x12

wanted to do rear delts on cables as well but someone was using them for time.

side raises

7.5s x12

10s x15

10s x12

10s x10

shrug

27.5s x20


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

How you finding the var?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> How you finding the var?


dont know yet mate, slightly stronger but unsure if its cause of that.

yesterdays training, did legs (finally), and trained with someone, will be doing that often now.

19/05

squat

60x10

100x10

120x10

140x7 in some old loose wraps

160x3 in some old loose wraps

not the best but i havent really trained legs properly in a while lol

hacksquat

3plates/side x10 continuous tension

4plates/side x10

3plates/side x10 onlyyyyy just

sacked hypers cos some retard was hammering the machine

legpress calf raise

3plates/side x10

3plates/side x10

3.5plates/side x15

then went on about a 6 mile bike ride on a single speed bike, legs were battered to say the least, and are sore today as well as my **** lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

22/05

keep cheating on diet now i look ****e but im bigger and stronger lol.. 16st 6... going strict as **** and not smoking green anymore really as of today.

seated db shoulder press

10s x12

20s x8

30s x6

40s x5

db rear raises with 30 secs rest a set

10s x10

10s x10

10s x10

10s x10

10s x10 only just

side raises with 30 secs rest

10s x10

10s x10

10s x10

10s x10 last couple ****e

10s x8 last few ****e

thatll do


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

23/05

deadlift

60x8

100x4

140x2

180x1

220x1

wide grip pulldown

45x10

65x10

80x8

barbell row

60x15

70x12

70x8

shrug

30s x12 super slow

standing db curl

17.5s x10


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lower back feels slightly fragile today, however it doesnt feel BAD, thats the main thing, so im happy iwth that. i think i'll have a day off today and do chest tomorrow. 16st 1.5 today and look better again.

edit: p.s gold member as of today  guess that means my account is a year old ha.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

27/05

incline bench

barx20

60x8

100x8 +2 assists

120x1 +1 assist

slight incline db (not locking out, slow reps too)

30s x12

30s x12

30s x10

fly machine

50x10

50x8 ****e last 2 reps

cable crossover

15x10

side raises

10s x12

10s x10


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

yesterdays protein/carbs/fats, note that my carbs were only at about 120 until late at night then i decided i would have some cereal and such. not that it even matters i don't think.. however in my eyes i did eat too many carbs.

255 P

240 C

32 F

2268 cals.

keeping it ultra strict until thursday night then ill carb up considerably since im planning on going out friday etc.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

31/05

did some volume leg training it was minging, felt like fainting after, i'd had no carbs all day before this or for a long time after so i was feeling rough as **** lol

squat

60x10

100x10

100x10

100x10

100x10

100x12

legpress calf raise

3plate/side x12

4.5plate/side x12

4.5plate/side x12


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

01/06 weighed 16st 2.25 or summat today

seated shoulder press

20s x12

30s x6

40s x7 happy days, down weight and stronger.

lying rear raises

7.5s x12

10s x12

10s x12

10s x12+3 **** ones

side raises

7.5s x12

7.5s x12

7.5s x15

7.5s x12

shrugs

35s x12

50s x20 hurt something in my back a nerve damage thing ive done it before, its annoying as ****.

legpress calf raise

4plates/side x12

5plates/side x15

5plates/side x15


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

edit: weigh like 16 stone and 2.5lb.

today is day 3 of carb backloading.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

03/06

flat bench

barx20

60x8

100x5

140x2 meh nb dropset to

100x8

fly machine

60x12

60x10

incline db's

32.5s x7

25s x10 or some ****

cable crossovers

15x12

25x8

tricep kickback

7.5 2x12


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chest is destroyed today, i ate pretty crap yesterday ended up having a monster energy drink which is 66 carbs and had a kebab and a litre of coke last night, ah well, think carbs stayed relatively low though as im heavier today but i definitely don't look ****ter.

deadlifts on the cards today.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

06/06

deadlift (went a lot quicker than usual)

60x5

100x2

140x2

180x1

230x1

various grip chins

me x8

me x5

me x4

hammer pulldown

40x10

80x10

80x10

80x8 drop to

40x10

rear delt fly

5s x12

7.5s x12

7.5s x12

seated db curl

10s x10

15s x10

10s x10

hammer curl

10s x10

biceps ****ed


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did shoulders 2 days ago couldn't be ****d to log as i didn't start off with db press as gym was packed lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

15/06

old gym partners back home so i've actually stopped smoking green now apart from before bed (would be all together but i can't sleep without it lol.

my diet this past week has been off too ever since last sunday, so protein hasnt really been there and my cals have been ****ty, weight went back up to 16 7 as of yday, down to 16 5 today, hopefully hit 16 this time next week.

Slight incline dbs

10s x15

20s x8

30s x6

42.5s x6 (40s broke)

50s x6 happy. even though i ****ed up the first 2 reps, next time i'll redo 50s and get 7 or 8.

incline dbs (paused at bottom)

30s x16

30s x8

cable crossovers

15 x12

15 x10

tricep pushdown

50x10

70x8

side raises

7.5s x12

10s x12

fast pace workout, will be back today with deadlifts.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

bodyweight 16 4 today, felt dehydrated and crampy + very injury prone, niggled tricep on last deadlift warmup by doing an unintentional shrug at the top

17/06

deadlift

60x3

100x3

140x2

180x1

220x2 yay.

barbell row (ultra strict)

40x12

60x12

80x12

90x12 dropset to

50x10

wide grip pulldown

40x12

60x15 cba tricep annoying me

alternating db curl

15s x10 ea arm

12.5s x10 ea arm


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

19/06

db shoulder press (got high all day before)

10s x12

20s x10

30s x10

37.5s x8

30s x7

rear raises

7.5s x12

10s x12

10s x12

side raises

7.5s x12

10s x12

10s x8 dropset to

7.5s x10

legpress calf raise

4plates/side x20 odd


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

21/06

incline dbs

10s x15

22.5s x8

30s x8

40s x6

50s x6+3 assist 

then other gay exercises cba to write them down lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

24/06

trained arms , did it relatively quick paced

skullcrushers (slight incline)

barx10

30x10

40x10

50x10 only just. not bad 

tricep kickbacks

7.5s x12 ea arm

10s x12 ea arm

cramping

hammer curl

10s x10

15s x10

20s x8+2 ****, now cramping in biceps/forearm had to sack it

legpress calf raise

220kg x20 ish reps

gonna do some legs today for once... my knees feel very delicate atm though so i won't be squatting.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

27/06

very ****ing happy today

shoulder press

10s x15

20s x8

30s x6

40s x11 matches pb but this is with perfect deep form touching delts with the dbs

45s x4 never touched this weight b4

rear raises

5s x12

10s x12

10s x12

side raises

10s x12

10s x8 dropset to

5s x8

left it there. depleted to the point of cramps yet im bigger than ever, stronger than ever on shoulders as well as being leaner than ever and a stone lighter..


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

went to town on friday, woke up saturday went and did an engine swap with my mate for like 12 hours then got home at 2am, so havent ate properly at all.. not that i could lmao, down to like 15 8 but that will so obviously go back up again


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

i forgot to log my back workout the day before shoulders, didnt deadlift but my upper back was absolutely destroyed.

bodyweight back up to about 15 12.5-13, so still a couple lb's under but i am leaner.. so it may be permanent weight loss, as i did eat a **** ton of carbs last night.

back at it today, chest workout.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

01/07

Incline db

Worked up to 50s x8+2assists

Then did other chest tri stuff and side raises. Bodyweight a touch under 16 stone


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

10/07

barbell row up to 100x12 dropset to 60x12

wide grip chin

mex8, mex7

3 sets of rear delts

3 sets of shrugs

2 sets of side raises (then realised i was doing shoulders today and didnt do anymore)

2 sets of hammer curl


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

14/07

did arms today

close grip bench

barx20

60x8

100x12

120x7 unexpected.. not bad

skullcrushers

20x12

30x12

40x11

tricep kickbacks

7.5s x12

7.5s x12

7.5 x8

db curl

10s x10

17.5s x12

17.5s x8

hammer curl

12.5s x10

e-z curl

25kg x20

calf raise

180kg x15

180kg x15


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

weighed under 16 stone today dont know exactly how much tho


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

18/07

low incline dbs

10s x20

20s x8

30s x6

40s x6

50s x6+2 assist not bad

crossovers

15x15

20x12

15x12

incline chest machine

40x10

60x10

tricep pushdown

75x7 dropset to

60x4 dropset to

45x8?

side raises

10s x20

legpress calf raise

4plates/side x15

5plates/side x20

these pictures are 23 months apart


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

20/07

trained back

barbell row up to 105kg x10 (last 2 reps ****e)

wide grip overhand chins

mex6

mex5

hammer pulldown

80x to failure

shrugs

3 sets

db curls

3 sets

finished with a set of db row to failure , bit of an abstract workout but yeah lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Woke up today 5lb lighter and looking better than ever.. just from eating ULTRA clean yesterday, potato, broccoli, tuna, chicken breast and a protein shake was all I ate (probably a total of 50-70carbs during yesterday) with copius amounts of riding a single speed bike.

before bed I ate 10 Weetabix and about 1L of milk which totals approx. 175g carbs.

22/07

shoulder press

7.5s x20

17.5s x12

30s x6

40s x7 nb, not horrid.

rear delt flys

7.5s x15

10s x15

10s x12 dropset to

7.5s x8

side raises

10s x15

10s x15

10s x12 dropset to

7.5s x6


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

23/07

weighing 15 stone 9 today, ended up riding around on bikes all day long thought I was gonna have a **** workout, apparently not.

close grip bench

barx15

60x6

100x3

120x1 like lightning

140x2 

tricep pushdowns

50x10

60x10

75x8

60x7

tricep kickbacks

7.5s x10

7.5s x10

standing db curl (ultra strict)

10s x10

20s x11 happy with this.

e-z bar curl

25x like 12 then biceps cramped to death and had to finish.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

weights up to 15 10.75 today but looking better. ended up eating loads of ****e before bed, not too ****d as I don't look ****e today. I think today ive actually realised in my own head that i'm not fat anymore, but im still not as lean as I obviously want to be, so, carrying on!

edit: I don't know if ive mentioned but ive gradually made myself use less gear too and I feel way better for it. I don't feel like my insides are melting anymore, however I have started eating properly now and stuff too.

gone from 1g of equipoise a week + 100mg of var/day down to just 600mg of eq /week and about 500mcg of ghrp-6 a day lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

25/07

didn't really eat anything today and been busy as **** riding my bike around in the heat all day but was still stronger than b4.

squat

barx8

60x8

100x3

125x12 EASY but bicep cramped, would've absolutely definitely matched 15, prolly even beat it - ****ed me off regardless though.

legpress

140x8

220x8

300x6 thatll do

calf raise

4plates/side x12

5.5plates/side x15ish

looking increasingly better as the days go by, receiving a rapidly increasing amount of compliments from people, good days.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

26/07

bench

worked up to 140x4 at bodyweight of 15 9/99kg

some incline dbs

chest fly

cable crossover

tricep pushdown

side raise

see ya.

ended up taking some drugs (somewhat regretting the decision) then forcing myself to not sleep through yesterday so i stayed up until last night (stayed up 42 hours) with a SH IT diet, woke up weighing 16 stone 1. so looking ****ter but not too fussed  back to graft mode today. training back biceps - on the plus side my biceps SHOULDN'T cramp this time with the additional water weight and such. xx


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

28/07

deadlift

60x4

100x3

140x2

180x1

220x1 not horribly hard or anything

wide grip pulldown

40x10

60x10

80x8 **** rofl

60x something

barbell row

40x 10

80x 12

90x 10

rear delt fly

7.5s x like 3 sets of something

2 sets of db shrug

couple sets of hammer curl thatll do cya


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

started taking winstrol dosed at 100mg a day


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

04/08

incline dbs

worked up to 50s x6 + 1 assist. not bad , was out on Friday night 

flat bench

60x8

100x1

120x1

140xf very nearly got it

3 sets of cable crossovers

some light side raises

felt fragile today and im cramping if I reach over my body. definitely some more strength there next workout.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

06/08

in the gym for 9am this morning squatted up to 160x2 **** compared to before but whatever.

also trained shoulders for fun did 32.5s x10 really slow reps then some pump stuff for rears / sides.

4 sets of legpress calf raise and about 7 miles of cycling done on my single speed bike which you cant really sit down on before I consumed any carbs,


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

had 0 carbs prior to workout in the day and had smoked some green so yeah. not too bad.

08/08

deadlift

up to 222.5 x1 bodyweight pb fo shizzle. very hard rep though.

wide grip chin

me x10 PB  )))))) all very nice clean reps!

underhand bb row

60x12

70x12

60x12

60x7

wide grip pulldown

50x12

50x12

50x7

shrug

60x15

60x15

left it kinda there really


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did some arms 2 days ago, went high as **** and on 0 carbs still close gripped 100x14 with no aggression and not hammering the reps. being more careful for my shoulders, feeling fragile lol.

only managed 2 tricep exercises 1 bicep exercise too and my arms were pumped to hell


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

gonna start logging properly again, i'm really into training again as i don't take drugs anymore really. my bodyweight is about 214lb / 97kg . i went to leeds festival and didnt really eat for five days, im a little smaller and weaker but much leaner. i plan on cutting right down to 200-205. gonna purchase 300 ephedrines today. will post pics in a few weeks and i won't be logging my workouts the same, just the main lifts.

yesterday i did some shoulders, 30s x10 then 32.5s x12

day before i did legs, legpress 220kgx20

day before - back deadlift 180x4 almost 5, double overhand, no straps, shoes on (completely different, want big forearms etc)

day before - chest flat dbs 40s x10 easy, high incline dbs 40s x10 ONLY just but satisfied.

today ill do arms i think.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

flat back benched 100x13 today then did some incline dbs and some fly stuff.

pecs were still a bit sore, not too bov, not too ****e, used horrible spinny fat bar too as the good bar has been taken out now -.-


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

trained arms

close grip benched 100x12 lol then did barbell curl 30/35x10 40x6 and 1 other exercise for tris, 2 other for bi's.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

03/09

did 1 hour of 2.5% incline 5kmh cardio, then did a lot of bike riding from 10-1am, random, but was out just smoking a bit and getting some food etc.

today i'll be doing back again, will dead 180 again, double overhand no straps. I started mega cutting yesterday, weighed 15 5.5 yday, 15 2.5 today, gonna go to 14 4 ish and stop. gonna buy some anadrol today and see how that treats me whilst on a cut, never used it before & haven't used any progesterone based steroids in 4 months.. so i can't see them being bad  . Should gain MINIMAL water weight if any.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

04/09

deadlifted up to 180x6 double overhand no straps, progress from last week.

then lat pulldowns/pullups

farmer walk shrugs 40kg/hand 2x15

strict bicep curl

40x15

40x8


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

05/09

benched up to 110x11 woo

some flys

some side raises

bout it

62 mins incline walking later on


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

06/09

close gripped up to 110x11

barbell curled up to 50x8 happyyyyy

reverse pushdowns

hammer curls

cya

ate SOOOOOO much before i slept, like 5000 calories, woke up only weighing 213b :s, think i'm gonna be light in the days to come lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

15 stone 3 after eating a LOT last night


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

07/09

dead'd up to 220x1 double overhand no straps 15 stone 3 today

hammer chin mex10

farmer shrug up to 50x15 ea hand

hammer curl back against wall (ultra strict) 17.5s x12

1 hour 5 degree 5kmh cardio 550 cals.

very happy.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

08/09

benched up to 120x8 @ 95kg bodyweight

did some fly machine work

side raises

left gym did a bunch of walking about, came back later 1 hour 5 degree 5kmh incline walk, left more walking, biking etc.


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

inspirational thread dude  great work


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

monetwothree said:


> inspirational thread dude  great work


thank you, i've only just started taking training seriously again now, been back 12 days in a row now! today will be the 13th, will close grip bench 120kg/265lb today for reps and hopefully match yesterdays wide grip.

ate a bit of naughty food last night with one of my best mates (she always gets me to eat terrible some how...) however i do look better than yesterday and i am ever so slightly heavier, so im actually not fussed at all.

a picture from yesterday, weighing 15 1/211lb/95.6kg, bit flat & watery from the day before;



edit: noticed new chest/delt/tricep/bottom of ab veins last night when i was in my bathroom & new leg veins in shower this morning


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

09/09

close gripped up to 120x6

barbell curled up to 55x5

reverse tricep thing up to 50kg

hammer curls 15kg for couple sets


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

10/09

feeling sluggish/stiff today

dead'd up to 180x6 did all the reps real quick but hands wouldnt have hacked a 7th i dont think

hammer chins x11 pb

farmer shrugs

30/hand x15

40/hand x15

some rear delts

20kg hammer curls x about 8?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

11/09

benched up to 140x1 quite easy, failed 150 ONLY JUST, should've rested 30 secs more.

chest fly up to 90x10.. never even touched this weight lmao. usually stick around 50-60

set of db inclines

30s x something like 8

cable crossovers supersetted with some reverse tricep pushdowns

big chestttttt

took the 12th off, legs today on the 13th.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

15/09

didnt deadlift coz i felt like i would **** myself

hammer chins

mex3

mex11

hammer pulldown

80x12

100x12

barbell row

60x12

70x10

70x8

farmer shrug

30s x15

40s x12

3 sets rear delts

2 sets bicep curls

everything strapless


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

16/09

legpress touching the guard / slowish reps

up to 260x12

atg highbar slow reps

60x8

100x12 then left it there

legpress calf raise

4plates/side x15, 15.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

I jabbed 1ml of test400 and have been waking up sweating like a bastard every day.. also because i ate some bad scran my weights up to 15 10.. OOPS LOL


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

17/09

benched up to 140x2  @99.7kg

incline dbs

40x8 real slow

40x8

2 sets of fly machine

some side raises

i think that was about it. didntr look bad at all for 15 10...


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

19/09

close grip bench

worked up to 130x5 happyish

barbell curl

up to 55x5

some kickbacks

some db curls


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did some calves yesterday, probably shouldn't have as im going to deadlift today. woke up feeling dehydrated back/kidneys soree ish or something until i drank a bit, weighing 15 5 today, starting to flatten the hell out but im not ****d im gonna rape this diet. I WILL get under 15 -.-

also remembered i consumed a lot of salt yesterday so im drinking a lot of fluid and ****ing a wholeeeeeeeee lot. getting lighter as the day goes on , I wanna be like 15 3 tomorrow i guess if possible.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

21/09

deadlift

up to 220kgx1 happyyyyyyyyy used straps like but whatever, im light as ****

hammer chins

mex3

mex10

hammer pulldown

80x10

120x8

barbell row

60x12

60x8

farmer shrug

30s x15

30s x15

1 set of rear delt flys


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

weigh 15st 2.5lb today


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

22/09

squat

up to 140x5

legpress

up to 280x6

calf raise

200x a bunch

23/09

weigh 15 3 today look better tho

bench up to 145x2 HAPPY

incline db 42.5s x8

fly machine up to 80x10

light incline db

side raise

done

EDIT: i now realise that 145 is 1.502x my bodyweight today, so thats pretty cool, benched 1.5x bw for a double  , although its scary to think if i started eating like **** and using tren i could probably be benching 180 in a few weeks.. after this cut lets see what happensssssss


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did arms today it wasnt the best as i got high before, but i was looking really good, more vascular and lean than ever, got complimented today on my size too.

24/09

close gripped up to 100x10 /120x4/110x6

barbell curl only up to 35 for vvvvvvvvvvvv strict light slow reps

tricep pushdowns 4 sets to failure

overhead db extension supersetted with seated hammer/db curls

getting happy with my appearance now


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

25/09

Weigh 15 5 but leaner than ever...

deadlift up to 220x2 **** YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

rear delt/inner back machine

30/35/40x12 45x8

cable row

55,65,75,85x10

hammer pulldown

2plates/side x10

3plates/side x5

2plates/side x10

farmer shrugs

30s x15

****ed tbh


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

my backs destroyed today from my **** up to my neck.

stopped sweating like **** in my sleep from that 1ml of test400 2 weeks ago, my default weight seems to be 15 5 now


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

had two days off due to being very ****in sore, had a drink last night and lost about 5 pound, thatll do . gonna do some box squats and legpress today. will update later!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

28/09

sacked the box squats and did normals . semi hungover squat sesh

squat up to 140x8 buzzing, rapid progression on squat ill be back ulp to 15 reps in no time

legpress calf raise

5plates/side x like 20

cba doing any other lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

the goal is to bench 150kg today! its happening


----------



## Casper13 (Sep 20, 2013)

What a transformation. Well done!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

30/09

bench

up to 130x1 and fail 150... fuming

100x13

started doing fly machine super setting with 60kg bench just slow and stuff pecs were ****ed like tris pumped to death as well even did a 21 with 60kg lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Casper. said:


> What a transformation. Well done!


cheers mate


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

02/10

deadlift up to 200x4

straight into

mex10 hammer chin

did like 4 sets of rear delt fly machine

2 sets of hammer pulldown

2 sets of barbell curl

cant remember if i did something else or not.

03/10

seated shoulder press

up to 37.5s x8

cable side raises

3 sets

upright rows

3 sets

rear delt machine

3 sets

standing military 6 reps front 6 reps back

2 sets

4 sets of side raises with 2 second holds at the top

shoulders felt disgustingly pumped


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

started doing some squats then sacked it off in a mood cos im feeling weird and weak.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

been slacking lately but i have been going, will start logging again today. gonna do some squats, deadlifts and cardio then come back and do arms later i think


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

12/10

went to gym and dead'd up to 210x3

left then came back few hrs later

slow shoulder press 30s 2x12 touching delts with dbs

some cable sides supersetted with some tricep pushdowns

some upright rows

some db sides supersetted with tricep kickbacks


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

13/10

squatted up to 170x1

legpress paused at bottom in atg position (on safety guards)

3plates/side x8

4plates/side x8

5plates/side x10

set of legpress calf raises

thatll do


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

2 days of semi clean eating then one day of nion perfect eating and i look 10 times better. another 2ish weeks and ill be satisfied am sure. going hard nowwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

benched up to 120x8

did some pump stuff


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

my chest is absolutely destroyed from two days ago,

after flat bench what i did was start with the adjustable benches on 4th height incline (about 45 degrees), then lowered to 3rd, 2nd, then flat, back up to 2nd, 3rd & 4th with 25kg dumbbells, 10 reps each set, no rest except when i reached the flat. the last 3 sets i didnt manage all the 10 reps in a row triceps died soo hard, they are unusually sore too  .

back feels stiff this morning and my calf/ankle/foot has a cold shooting pain, not sure if dehydration or possibly the flu coming on? will still dead today. 0 ****s given!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

19/10 weigh 15 6.5 today

deadlift

up to

180x1

210x1

220x1 sound

did 4 sets of overhand chins

3 sets of t bar row

3 sets of rear delt fly

1 set of upright row but hurt shoulders so sacked it

4 sets of cable curl

3 sets of hammer curl

20 mins of incline walking 5 degree 5kmh.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

i was looking leaner than ever (IMO) after that cardio last night and i was sweating a SILLY amount, my sweat felt like water rather than sweat and was literally dripping down my arm from my armpit lmao, i didn't sweat my tits off overnight too which was interesting, i now have a training/cardio partner again so im definitely gonna wind up lean as hell in a couple weeks.

weigh 15 7.25. didnt sweat anywhere near as much overnight though. so decent. will be down to 15 no matter what by november.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

15 5.75. leaner yet. decent.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

19/10

legpress (trained with one partner we didn't rest, one set after another in rotation)

3plates x10

4plates x10

5plates x10

6plates x10

7plates x2

beltless squat

60x10

100x15 and got a massive stabbing pain in the back of my head which resulted in a headache which i still feel the remnants of this morning.

2 sets of hyperextensions

3 sets o flegpress calf raise

20 mins incline walk

this morning my entire posterior chain is sore, from neck to heel. 

chest today!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

21/10

flat bench 1 min rests (used spinny bar, im **** with it, weak wristssss)

barx10

60x10

100x10

100x8

incline chest machine 1 min rests

1plate/side x10

2plate x10

2plate x8

fly machine 1 min rests

40x10

60x10

60x10

60x12

side raises 30 secs rest

7.5s 5x10 1x9

tricep pushdown 30 secs rest

50 5x10 1x5

20 min incline walk.

ate like 0 carb b4 gym, 300 between 7pm and midnight.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

23/10

deadlifted up to 220x1 easier than before and im stiff

benched up to 120x6 very slow good form cos pecs sore, couldve gone agro and got 8 but didnt

some cable bicep pump stuff

cable pushdown tricep pump stuff

side raises pump stuff

20 mins cardio

lots of walking around today but ate a lot of **** post workout lol, not sure if ill actually be losing fat or not ahahaha we'll see.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

24/10

deadlifted up to 220x2

benched up to 140x6

cable preacher curl, 10,20,30,40kg x10, 50x9 with 30 secs rest a set.

cable pushdown 75x10,10,10,10,4 with 30 secs rest

side raise

7.5s 5x10 1x8 30 secs rest

20 mins incline walk

didnt train yesterday even tho i should of and im training again today like previous, expecting to double 220 again and should be easier.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

26/10

Deadlift up to 220x3

Bench up to 140x2

Hammer chin mex10

Rear delt fly 40x16

Triceps push down 60x10 70x10 80x5

Bicep preacher 40x10

Side raise 7.5s 2x20


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)




----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

took a day off, abs and lower back sore and increasing weight on deads so yeah, thats my excuse lol. will deadlift 230kg tomorrow might leave it just at 1 rep even if capable of 2, unless an easyish 2 which i doubt.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

abs and low back still sore but whatevs, like i said, i will train and i will deadlift 230 and bench 140 again. ate a fair bit last night.. so no excuses tbfh.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

28/10

deadlifted up to 230x1

benched up to 142.5x1

hammer chin me+5kg x9

tricep pushdown 85kgx10

bb curl 30x10, 8

rear delts 7.5s xlike 20

side raises 7.5s x15 10s x18 or summat dropsetted to 5s.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

decided i might start alternating squat and deadlift by the day, could be interesting..


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Didn't train for a couple days, I was also on the session on Wednesday, lost like 5lb but look better than ever, abs are cutting right in

Weight about 15 4.5? Today (02/11)

01/11

Inclined up to 100x6 happy with this as a starting point

Fly machine 50 3x12

Flat back bench 80x11

Some side raises an tricep kickbacks, was very happy when I looked at myself after workout. A friend gave me some esterless tren which I've just jabbed 40mg of this morning (02/11), I think I feel it already tbh... Have about 3-3.5 weeks worth of this and I'm excited to see how I look at the end of it. Will post pics then!!!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Weigh about 15 4.5 today didn't think I would do well considering Wednesday nights antics but I very very pleasantly surprised myself 

The tren I started using today is ****ing lethal I felt it after about two hours, I'm in love

02/12

deadlift

60x4

100x2

140x2

180x1

200x1

230x1 HARD

hammer chin

mex3

+10kg x8 happy!

drop set to mex4

3 sets of rear delt fly then triple drop set

1 set of hammer pull down

barbell curl

hammer curl.

Calf raise


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

I'm in love with this tren and be only just done my 2nd jab of it 85 mins ago


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Getting aggressive as **** in situations where I normally wouldn't, I thin it's hilarious lmao

Yesterday's training;

Seated bub military up to 100x1 hard rep

Squat up to 160x1 hard hit not minging

3 super sets of side raises and shrugs

Calf raises

Will train chest a some tri/side delts/calves today an a man is going to take some photos of me in the gym


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

04/11. (Rather sore pecs & did some shoulders yday)

Incline bench up to

105x6 drop set to

80x10 drop set to

60x6

Fly Machine

60x12

60x8

Flatback bench

60x5

90x10

100x3

Then supersetted side raise with tricep kickbacks

Leg press calf raise

Very happy with how everythings going at the minute and I will deadlift 235 tomorrow without a ****ing doubt


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't know how but you where not subbed in any longer...all fixed now....You realy are doing well mate,crackin work


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Don't know how but you where not subbed in any longer...all fixed now....You realy are doing well mate,crackin work


Haha well for a time I became inactive on the forum, I took up smoking green in February and hammered it for up until very recently, I still smoke it now but only to benefit me, I struggle sleeping an I enjoy smoking it so I use that for that, if not I'll wake up multiple ones per night which is ****!

Thankyou for checkin in & your kind words!

Will post video of my deadlift tomorrow people!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

My phone died in my sleep so y alarm didn't go off for the usual 8, woke up ****ed off at 10, jabbed some tren had shower then weighed in at 14 12.75 /94.6kg!!! Lightest ever so this made me smile then some guy messaged me saying he found my provisional so he handed it in at my gym.... I lost it over a month ago at I'm sure a skatepark, fcking weird but I'm having a great day, can't wait to deadlift


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

05/11

Deadlift

60x4

100x2

140x2

180x1

200x1

240x1 hello mother ****er @ 94.6 6'2.5 19y/o beats my previous 250 @ 107 18y/o IMO. I will do 245 or 250 in 3 days and finally 260 within two weeks is the ****ing plan.

Wide grip chins

Mex8

Mex8

Bb row

60x12 then felt fainty

Hammer pull down

80x12

80x12 drop set to

40x12

Rear delt machine

30 3x10

2 sets hammer curl

1 set eZ curl


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Upload video later


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

06/11

Db shoulder press

32.5 x10 then stopped cos realised shoulder pressing is **** and I don care

Squat up to 140x5 cos I Cba

Leg press 180x10 just for some damage to my quads

3 sets barbell shrug

3 sets Leg press calf raise

20 mins cross trainer


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

I'm sub 15 stone again today. the only carbs consumed yesterday were some post workout oats in my shake (bout 100-120 carb) & a small cup of milk so probably all in all i will of had 130+ some random ones off other food so 160 tops. i can tell as i feel flatter again today but its okay, chest today, will incline 110kg, will have a HUGE post workout shake and will carb up for tomorrows 250 deadlift!!!!!!!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)




----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

07/11

Incline up to 110x5

Flat bench up to 140x1

Fly machine

60x10

70x10

80x10 drop set to

60x4 drop set to

40x4

Did a triple drop set of tricep push downs

4 sets of side raises

2 sets of partial DB incline

20 mins incline walking


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Well you made that dead look easy.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Well you made that dead look easy.


You think so? Gonna ****ing rape 250 tomorrow like! It didn't feel easy tbh


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

took a random selfy in the bathroom, i look orite like...


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

well yesterday morning i jabbed the usual tren, and remembered i had some equipoise left, veterinary grade, only 50mg/ml i had 6ml left so i put it all in my left delt. this morning i jabbed 60mg of tren sus & have drank a triple shot coffee, a coffee, probably have another few coffees and hit that deadlift, weighing under 95kg still... even though i ate 500 carbs last night, i don't actually see failure as an option in the slightest..

im also ****ed off at fuking idiots owing me money and avoiding me so ill take it out on the bar &/or them.

another note, i think im getting tren flu or something.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


>


Stron work mate,but why bother getting the rack involved,better straight off deck,your that low anyhow Tbh


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Stron work mate,but why bother getting the rack involved,better straight off deck,your that low anyhow Tbh


it technically is off the deck mate, those plates are a bit smaller than competition standard powerlifting plates plus the bar is bent, i just like doing it off of the pins, easier to load plates too as its a couple mm's off the floor hehe.

also went out on the drink and stuff last night, 14 11 today LMAO


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

08/11

deadlift

60x5

100x2

140x2

180x1

220x1 felt pretty speedy like

250xf moved it a few inches, tried again, didnt move it.

wide grip chins

mex12 i think

mex8

underhand chins

mex8 felt like bicep was gonna snap lol

hammer pulldown

80x10

few sets rear delts

2 sets of hypers

some barbell curl.

20 min incline walk.

09/11

DEEP legpress

100x10

180x10

220x25 not bad

rear delt fly

40x10

50x10

40x12 drop to

30x6 drop to

20x8

bent over rear delt fly

5s x20

bb shrug

60x15

80x15

60x15

hammer curl

10s x10

17.5s x10 biceps started cramping hard lol

2 sets of hypers

dont think i did any other weights.. cant recall.

20 mins incline walking.

15 stone today.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

10/11

didnt train today cos triceps swolen and hurt from jabbing so not doing that anymore haha shoulders time.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

didnt train today and havent really ate today... just been chilling all day. ive had like 3.5 chicken breasts and a sandwich. currently weigh less than i did this morning, was expecting a huge drop anyways due to yesterdays **** eating. should be down 3-4lb by tomorrow, from today.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

so i lost 5 pounds since yesterday. once again leaner. 14 stone 12. wanna be 14 7 by the end of the week... im going out on friday again so ill definitely be 14 7 on saturday i think haha. its my 20th birthday on monday too... nightmare. oldddddddddddddddd


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

12/11

inclined up to 100x6 pretty **** but whatever considering that i droped a load of weight and had hardly any sleep

incline chest machine

1plate/side x10

2plate/side x10

2plate/side x9

1plate/side x12 squeezing pecs

fly machine did all this squeezing pecs n ****

40x10, 10, 10, 12

flat bench squeezing pecs

60x10, 10, 9

like 4 sets of side raises then i cant be ****d. got in a crappy mood cos i took summat the day before lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

13/11

Deadlift up to 220x1 this was hard knew I was gonna do ****e still not feel like I can be ****d with gym etc

Wide grip chins

Mex10

Mex8

Hammer pull down

2plate/side x10,10,8

Rear delt machine

30,35,40,45x10 drop set to 35x4 drop set o 25x4

Bb curl

20x10

40x8

Hammer curl

15s x10 drop to

10s x10

Noticed some new veins he today so happy days


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

16/11

been crashing cos no roids for a few days so feeling a bit ****e.

managed to get more equipoise but ive deffo gained some fat and lost some muscle... for **** sake.

legpress

240x21 happy with this

ham curl

50x10 sloww

50x10 slowww (felt these pulling on my lower back, ****in tight posterior chain)

hypers

mex10 super slow, stretching out

thatll do, forgot to do calves tho lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

17/11

paused bench up to 100x10 lol

2 sets of incline dbs paused at bottom with 32.5s

2 sets of fly machine squeezing ****e out of pecs

some side raises supersetted with tricep kickbacks

rested a while had post workout food n stuff then did some biceps and rear delts.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

18/11

turned 20 years old today lol

(biceps lil stiff from doing some yesterday)

wide grip chins

mex9

mex7

wide grip pulldown contracting lats like fuk

50x10

60x10

rear delt machine

40x10

45x10

35x10+2 ****e reps dropset to

25x4 dropset to

15x5

hammer pulldown pure squeezing lats

60x12

60x12

bb shrugs

60x15

80x15

standing bicep curl (not twisting arms at all, so like barbell, mega strict)

15s x10

15s x6

did 15 mins of cardio

then 2 sets of hammer curls.

got some new gear today as well so my current gear is as follows.

500mg equipoise per week

227.5mg tren acetate per week

227.5mg masteron prop per week

240mg test prop per week

175mg tren suspension per week (will run out in couple weeks)

the cut is back on. will gain mass during cut anywayz, ****ed off at fat gained when i crashed so its all going now!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

well i had a very very very real feeling dream last night and im one angry bastard this morning (i do have some reason.. but unnecessarily angry)

edit: i feel like im turning into a psycho very very fast lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

19/11

pushpress up to 80x2 lol why am i so ****e at this, first session at it, not ****d  , would like 100kg in 4 sessions time.

close grip bench up to 120x5 surprisingly terrible considering my best ever was 140x6, whatev, first time close gripping in ages too, ill get good at this again soon.

couple sets of side raises supersetted with tricep kickbacks

seated overhead e-z extension

30kg x12,12

10 mins crosstrainer and lol i was ****ed, gonna go back do some more cardio soon.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

20/11

Strapless deadlift

60x5

100x2

140x2

180x1

210x1

Straps on

220x1 not horribly hard gotta get this the **** back up want 260 minimum new year despite still dieting

Leg press (wider than usual stance slow reps)

100x10

180x10

260x10

Hamstring curl

50x18

Hypers

Mex like 8 just to stretch hams

Calf raise leg press

180x a good few slow reps

edit:

went back later and did 10 mins cross trainer (this ****s u up)

then 10 mins incline walking


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

i had stiff/sore triceps from 2 days ago but not using that as an excuse lol

21/11

flat db bench

10s x15

20s x8

30s x6

40s x6 was unimpressed with how these felt lol

50s x4 + 1 very slow negative, dissapointing wanted 5 to be my starting point but whatever, this ****s gonna fly up in the coming weeks. get me back to the 60s and beyond!!!!!!

incline db

32.5s x10

40s x4+1 slow ass negative

2 sets of fly machine squeezing **** out of pecs

chest looked ripped after this like lol

did like 5 or 6 sets of side raises, very strict, only with 5s and 7.5s. delts were massive from pump

french press (full flexion/extension)

20x10

30x9 dropset to

15x10

tricep kickbacks

5x15 ea arm

5x8 ea arm

10 mins cross trainer. so unfit now cos of tren

had ****ing realest nicest tren dream ever last night lol.

curious what will happen to my bodyweight, since im going from having 600mg equipoise a week down to nothing for 4 weeks, now to 900 eq a week 700 rip blend a week... surely it'll maintain/go up whilst getting leaner, either way, gonna get leaner. still carb backloading for a bit. ill bulk dec 1st


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lower backs sore but my legs arent at all so im tempted to deadlift today with upper back stuff. If i deadlift ill do 225.

edit: no if's about it, I AM deadlifting.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

22/11

Deadlift double overhand

60x4

100x2

140x2

180x1

Straps on

225x2 

Wide chins

Mex8

Mex5

Rear delt fly

40x10

50x10

50x8 drop to

30x10 form was partials for last few

Hammer pull down

80x10

Shrugs

60x20

100x10

Standing strict db curl (arms constantly probated)

15sx10

15sx8

11.5mins cross trainer lol

Close grip bench tomorrow 125 I will do and likely match reps


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

got high last night and ate fuking loads so im big and watery today lol, close grip should be alright. gonna make sure plenty of cardio gets done today and maybe day off weights tomorrow cardio only day then deadlift 230 the day after.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

23/11

close grip bench

barx15

60x8

100x2

125x6 

french press

30x10

40x8

side raises

7.5s x20

7.5s x20

7.5s x13

15 mins cross trainer

hammer curl

15s x10

17.5s x9

edit:

deadlift 230 today, hopefully for a double??


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

24/11

deadlift double overhand

60x5

100x2

140x2

180x1

straps on

200x1 ****

230x2 (first pb in ages)

2nd rep lockout was so hard lol, soreness is catching up now so not gonna deadlift on next back day, will do on next leg day again.

legpress up to

260x5 real slow reps cant be ****d lol

1 set of hyper extensions

rear delt fly

40x10

60x8 dropset to

40x4 dropset to

20x10

legpress calf raise

5plate/side x15ish

5plate/side x10ish


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

:thumb: on getting that deadlift!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

feeling blood pressurey and powerful... i can eat so much right now.. will press 50s or 52.5s on flat bench today depending on how warmups feel. ill be back up to 60s before 2014 .

also had like 14 hours of rest last night lol, though i did wake up about 6 times


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> :thumb: on getting that deadlift!


thanks  , if you take note i did 230 for a double two days after haha


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

25/11

flat db bench

up to 50s x6.. wanted 8 but whatevs still 2 reps better than last time.

incline dbs

30s x8

40s x8 not bad

wide grip flat bench

60x8

100x1

120x4 lol

like 3 sets of fly machine

4 sets of strict ass side raises

2 sets of tricep kickbacks.

p.s im bulking and ordered superdrol. time to fuk **** uppppp


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> thanks  , if you take note i did 230 for a double two days after haha


I did! Very nice lifting there!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

TY @Gym Bunny

26/11

wide grip chins

mex9

then brought my grip in and found a sweet sopt

mex8

mex6

rear delt machine

50x12

60x8+4 **** ones

50x some dropset to

30x a bunch

hammer pulldown

90x10

90x10

100x10

shrugs

60x15

60x15 rather do something for traps than nothing even tho easy

hammer curl

15s x16

came back later did 20 mins cardio with my mate despite still bulking..

will possibly start superdrol today, will also close grip 130 for reps.

lats are actually a tiny bit sore today, good ****, never normally are at all


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice workout there.

I take it you're off the tren now? Did you rebound bad or relatively ok?

Oh and a very happy belated Birthday too!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Nice workout there.
> 
> I take it you're off the tren now? Did you rebound bad or relatively ok?
> 
> Oh and a very happy belated Birthday too!


nah i had tren suspension for a couple weeks, got bored of it, crashed from having no equipoise for 4 weeks, now using approx 2.5-3.5ml of equipoise per week and 3.5-5 of a rip blend per week now. did 125mg eq, 300mg rip blend today. (jabbing e/od)

thank you 

note: been semi filthy bulking, drinking 4 litres of milk and **** like that, will continue this for the next 2 weeks i think, supposed to get my superdrol tonight, four weeks worth, first half bulk, second half cut. want to rip 260 off the floor with ease on that i think.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I genuinely have no idea how people manage to drink quantities of milk like that. Urgh.

I'd be the spottyest, um, spotiest, no, spottyist? Bugger, I'd have serious spots if I drank that amount of milk. Does it affect your skin?

(I'm now off to read a bit more about PEDs so I can talk intelligently about rip blend what it is! :lol: )


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> I genuinely have no idea how people manage to drink quantities of milk like that. Urgh.
> 
> I'd be the spottyest, um, spotiest, no, spottyist? Bugger, I'd have serious spots if I drank that amount of milk. Does it affect your skin?
> 
> (I'm now off to read a bit more about PEDs so I can talk intelligently about rip blend what it is! :lol: )


No I don't really get spotty from anything now, maybe new steroids I've never used but that's very brief.

& haha a blend containing test, tren & masteron

28/11

Close grip bench

Barx15

60x8

100x2

130x5 lol even tho I didn't feel great

Hammer curl

10sx10

17.5sx10

French press

25x10

35x8

20x some

10x a good few

Standing db curl (arms pronated)

17.5sx12

Just a quick one was feeling tired and stuff and I spewed last night after getting too writ off. Good close grip progress tho added 10kg same reps in two sessions.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Getting my superdrol tonight will deadlift 240 tomorrow had like 5 days since last dead session, a double would make me very happy but will settle for a single. Need to start hitting new numbers, in a couple weeks I'll beat my all time deadlift on of 250.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

got superdrol like an hour b4 i trained, had one before, one some point after gonna have another before bed then stick with 3 (30mg) a day for 4 weeks.

29/11

Deadlift

60x5

100x2

140x2

180x1

220x1

240x1 hardest rep I've ever done

Strict press

Barx10

60x2

60x2

60x8 starting point for this, pathetic lift. im a long armed ****

Wide grip chin

Mex9

Decline crunch

Mex15ish these worked my abs and lower back HARD!

20 mins incline walking


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

30/11

db bench

up to 50s x7 ****ed off coz arm spackered on the last rep, would've got 8 which is wat i wanted.

incline smith dunno y i even did this

60x10

100x6

pec fly

like 3 sets, chest was ridiculously crampy lol, this superdrol i think.

couple sets side raises


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

my insides wont be enjoying me, i was out last night absolutely spangled. my body is a drugs machine


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

02/12

strict military press

barx10

40x5

60x2 super easy

65x5 what the ****, even first rep wasnt straight up, queer adding weight to this.

wide grip chin

mex3

me+10kg x6

me x8

rear delt fly

50x18+2 **** reps

40x8+4 **** reps drop to

20x a bunch i think

side raises

7.5s x20

7.5s x15

7.5s x8+ a few ****e ones

5s x a load


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

03/12

deadlift

60x5

100x2

140x1

180x1

220x1 easy and didnt put any effort into it like not hyped at all. left it here

atg high bar squat with 1 minute rests

60x3

100x3

140x3

160x2 surprised, could've done third probs. my squat should hopefully be back up to its previous 200 for 3 at some point now ive started doing it again.

hack squat 1 minute rests

60x10

100x10

140x10

180x5 tiring

hyperextension 1 min rest

mex10

+10kg x10

+20kg x10

ham curl 1 min rest

10x10

20x10

30x10

40x10

50x5

steep decline ab crunches

mex15

did some one legged bodyweight calf raises

20 mins incline walking

only ate chicken today all day apart from post workout when i ate apples and biscuits for some sugar carbs pwo.

edit: bodyweight 16stone 2 / 226lb/ 102.5kg.

dieting again as of today and loving superdrol. about 1 week in so far, if that. see what i look like again at 15 stone. hopefully more mass and leaner.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

hamstrings are sore as fuk today, as is my ars.

will do close grip bench today for strength and then chest, side delts and triceps with 1 minute rests to tire myself out/burn cals/etc. yesterdays eating remained clean apart from 3 pieces of bread i had last night in the form of cornbeef toasty lmao


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

04/12

close grip bench

barx15

60x8

100x2

120x1

140x2 lol happy

incline bench 1 minute rests

barx6

40x6

60x6

80x6

100x6

120xf lol

pec fly 1 min rests

20x10

30x10

40x10

50x10

60x10

70x8

incline barbell 1 min rests

60x10

60x10 ded

3 sets of side raises

ridiculous pump at this point

15 mins cardio


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

05/12

standing military

barx12

40x5

60x2

70x4 cool

wide grip chins 1 min rests

mex10

mex6

mex4

rear delt fly machine 1 min rests

20x10

30x10

40x10

50x10

60x8 cool

tbar bodyweight rows

mex10

mex10

20 mins incline walkin


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

bodyweight is 16stone 4 / 228lb/ 103.4kg - gym weight last night 05/12.. heavy!!

also ran out of rip blend yesterday no coin to buy more yet. might just go back to equipoise on its own but with this superdrol on top.. see how we end up. hopefully drop some water from less test.


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

On this Log bro!!

Hope your diet and training is going well!!!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Prospect said:


> On this Log bro!!
> 
> Hope your diet and training is going well!!!


cheers man and yeah apart from when i get writ off and start eating a lot of sht every night ahahaha!

edit: just realised by your profile that you're Peo haha, how goes it


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

ItsaSecret said:


> cheers man and yeah apart from when i get writ off and start eating a lot of sht every night ahahaha!
> 
> edit: just realised by your profile that you're Peo haha, how goes it


Haha you know its the Big Egg  haha

only knew it was you cause of the ..... DAT DERE log time haha


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Prospect said:


> Haha you know its the Big Egg  haha
> 
> only knew it was you cause of the ..... DAT DERE log time haha


ahahahahahah


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

06/12

Most of my body is really stiff and sore but felt like training

Close grip bench

Up to 145x1 almost 2 (pb) ****ed rep up a bit

Deficit deadlift (hams extremely stiff so doing these instead of regulars

Up to 180x8 pb lol

Some legpress calf raises

Gonna do cardio soon been sat in gym for ages. My blood pressure is ridiculous my nose has bled twice today lol, people are commenting on my current size, so that's cool. So far had like 0 carbs today


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

my night sweats have gone away the past week ish, happy about that lol

those deficits yesterday worked my very upper back quite hard, lower traps area. i think ill deficit 190 today for 6. see how that goes.

also weighed 16st 7 / 231lb / 105kg yesterday at gym after no carbing it ALL day.. ended up having a kebab at like 1am last night. and a few carbs but not a lot.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

07/12

same as yesterday really

close grip bench

barx15

60x5

100x2

130x1

150x1 pb

3" deficit dead

60x5

100x2

140x1

180x1

200x5 nose bled after 4th rep coulda done more but was put off.

bodyweight tbar rows

mex10

mex10

mex7

will post videos in a minute


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)




----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

woke up multiple times to literally empty my full bladder, also sweated furiously on some of the clothes i was wearing in my sleep, couldn't understand it, thought id ****ed myself or something but hadn't ahahahaha, looking leannnnnn today but my face isnt haha.

hamstring cramped when lying in bed too, also feels fragile today so will skip deficits today, probably do heavy close grip again either 155 or 140 then do a load of chest stuff!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

decided on a much needed rest day lol, chest n stuff doesnt feel 100% yet either, will tomorrow though.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

also have a sore gyno lump in my right tit ive noticed today. gonna cut furiously, increased water, started eating brocolli, get some nolvadex off my mate & maybe purchase adex and then i should be looking nice for friday when i go out aha.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

09/12

flat bench

barx20

60x8

60x3

100x2

130x1

150x3 lol pb  )))

shoulders started hurting a bit (dry joints)

incline bench

barx6

60x10

100x6 did reps real slow so shoulders didnt get ****ed in

fly machine 1 min rests

40x10

45x10

50x10

55x10

60x12

2 sets side raises

1 set tricep kickbacks

10 mins cross trainer

looked pretty good after this workout lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

10/12

deficit deadlift

60x4

100x2

140x1

180x1

220x4 lol pb. matches my floor pb of all time ever too.. cool.

deadlift

220x1 felt harder than i thought and **** on lower back lol

beltless high bar atg

bar x a few

60x1

100x1

140x1

decline crunches

mex8

+5kg x8

30 mins incline walking. only had chicken today until about 4 hours after i trained haha


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

11/12

close grip bench

barx15

60x6

100x2

120x1

120x11 pb joints were bit sore like

wide grip chin

mex10

mex6

realised my front delts have shrunk loads from not training shoulder press at all

standing military (really strict/slow, shoulders felt proper ****ed after this)

barx10

40x8

50x8

40x4

rear delt machine

30x10

40x10

50x8

standing db curl

10s x10

15s x13

10s x8

20 min incline walk


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

little update, chest looks 10 times bettger today than two days ago, my weight is flushing out loads too. ****ed loads today but not really drank anything. thats off only 1mg of adex.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

woke up and spewed last night at 4am. dont even know why.

weigh under 16 stone again though lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

13/12

Belt less Olympic squat

Bar x a few

60x1

100x1

140x1

160x1 not hard. Left it here

Narrow grip bench (between close and wide)

Barx12

60x6

100x2

120x1

120x12 pb for any grip let alone this new one..

Wide grip chin

Me x3

+15kg x6

Strict press

Bar x8

50x11

50x5

Side raise

4 sets to failure with 7.5

Shoulders were burning

Hammer curl super strict

10sx 10

15s x6

20s x9

Look really good today apart from fatty watery hips, strong but dry joints.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

this superdrol makes u feel proper ****e and ill during nights and mornings... will continue using though


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

14/12

deficit deadlift

up to 240x1 

narrow grip bench

up to 130x8 almost 9.

3 sets of side raises to failure.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

due to recent **** eating im 105kg/16 and a half stone again.. expecting decent strength then.

other news: think i've got a job in a bar, worked there on saturday and will be called back by the manager soon for more shifts, happy days!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

16/12

narrow grip bench

barx15

60x6

60x3

100x2

120x1

140x6 matches my close grip and wide grip pb's... should be just as strong as ever right now, if not stronger, yay?!

incline db (slow, form whoring)

30s x10

42.5s x9 or 10

30s x12

fly machine

40x10

60x10

60x12

3 sets side raises to failure

forgot to train a bit of triceps lol

took a few pics weighing 16st 7/105kg will upload shortly!

sorry for **** quality, uploaded via phone didnt check upload settings then accidently deleted the clip from my phone.. annoying as ****...


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

20/12

Deadlift

60x5

100x2

140x1

180x1

220x1

260x1 pb lol was videoing but some tit phoned me whilst recording so the clip isn't there. 270 next time I think!

Wide grip chin

Me x3

+20kg x5 almost 6

Me x5

Rear felt fly

40x10

50x10

60x10 pb

70x8 drop to

50x5 drop to 30x8

1 set of db rows but they hurt my abs

Few sets biceps


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

went out last night. look alright today like, weigh about 16stone so down about 8lb 2-3 days. down to 15 7 asap i think. (will have a huge carb up prior to deadlift day regardless)

feel proper rammel like wont be eating much today lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Squat

Barx8

60x2

100x1

140x1

Belt on

170x1

180x2 cool not bad even tho I felt weaker than last time

Cba doing anything else will do chest stuff tomorrow


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

23/12

narrow grip bench

up to 150x3 when i was high/weak day so cool

incline bench

barx8

60x8

100x10 pb im sure 

60x12 paused

3 sets fly machine

2 sets incline to failure paused

couple sets side raises

french press

lookin alright


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

was working late last night couldn't be ****d to train today but havent been in ages so forced myself to deadlift.

deadlift

60x4

100x2

140x1

180x1

220x1

265x1 pb

woo woo.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> was working late last night couldn't be ****d to train today but havent been in ages so forced myself to deadlift.
> 
> deadlift
> 
> ...


Good going Dale mate, getting strong.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> was working late last night couldn't be ****d to train today but havent been in ages so forced myself to deadlift.
> 
> deadlift
> 
> ...


How long before your pulling 300 then!!

Good going. Mate.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Good going Dale mate, getting strong.


cheers mate, certainly trying lol



small for now said:


> How long before your pulling 300 then!!
> 
> Good going. Mate.


haha god knows man, just see when we see  cheers.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Narrow grip bench

Barx15

60x8

60x3

100x2

120x1

140x1

160x3 lmfao pb of all time ever.

Incline bench

Barx a few

60x6

100x1

120x4 pb never even done 120 before.

3 sets fly machine

Incline paused/slow

60x12

60x8

2 sets side raises


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Good stuff mate.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

havent done much training or eating lately lol im looking leannnnnn. also my life has been very very erratic the past week or so compared to usual, sleeping at like 6am every day, I havent even slept yet (its 10am), prolly train tomorrow.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

spent yesterday dying, had a litre of chocolate milk, 1.5 litres of milk, 2 pieces of bread, corned beef and about 30 cookies lol, back to the gym today 

edit: to add, i really really rate this methastadrol that i've been using, i ran out of it last night, im stronger than ever and pretty lean as far as my own standards go. the bad things to that stuff is that my joints /muscles get ****ed in, feel crampy/snappy etc and mood wise i felt mostly lethargic and had a massive lack of drive on it. hopefully get my fire back for training again. i've been a bit laid back lately as well, partying loads and not really eating well.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Seated db shoulder press

Up to 40s x10, nice starting point, only 1 rep less than my pb

then 30s x10 paused on delts.

2 sets wide grip chin

Few sets rear delt fly

Couple sets side raise

That'll do


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

07/01

narrow grip bench

bar x15

60x8

60x3

100x3

100x1 paused

120x1 paused

140x1

140x4 knew i would be weaker than last time, but no biggie, been partying a lot had a ****ed up weekend & trained in a new gym, didnt quite know if my grip was to the exact due to bars being marked out differently, i also felt lopsided to the right for some reason? idk.

squat

barx8

60x3

100x1

140x1

180xf lol... mad, tipped forward, this has also crippled my spine somewhat, still hurts today (day after)

dropsetted into

paused bench

100x12 some sort of default pb i guess.

flat db bench (slow and some pauses at bottom of rep)

30s x10

40s x10

dips (wow this dip station is awesome)

mex like 10

mex like 8

few sets of side raises

left it there


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

09/01

Dead

Up to 220x4 didn't try mega hard coulda done a fifth too and back was feeling minging from failing squat so happy with this

Did smith military not worth logging

Side raises

1 set of wide grip chins

Rear delt machine

Felt like fainting haven't ate carbs today


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Have you joined somewhere else mate - or just had a change?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

bobby chariot said:


> Have you joined somewhere else mate - or just had a change?


gave muscle city a little go in still in two minds as to whether i should join or not for a little bit, its far cheaper with these january offers of 3 months for 2. i do like this gym but grants has more to offer (other than the obviously very ****ty bars and such lol)


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

ItsaSecret said:


> gave muscle city a little go in still in two minds as to whether i should join or not for a little bit, its far cheaper with these january offers of 3 months for 2. i do like this gym but grants has more to offer (other than the obviously very ****ty bars and such lol)


Just weighing it up eh mate? Keep us posted anyway big fella ;-)


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

bobby chariot said:


> Just weighing it up eh mate? Keep us posted anyway big fella ;-)


Yeah mate & I will do!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

13/01

narrow grip bench

barx15

60x8

60x3 lightningggggg

100x3

100x1 absolute effortless and fast as ****

120x1

140x1

160x2 went slow on first rep as well was a bit apprehensive cos did pure ****e last time lol but yeah wellaye not bad.. prob 170 next time

flat db bench

30s x8

40s x8

50s x9 not terrible but really **** in comparison to my barbell bench lol

2 sets bodyweight dips (these make me feel like fainting after the sets done lol)

2 sets plate loaded fly machine (chest was cramping by end of this)

3-4 sets of side raises highish reps

couple set of highish rep kick backs

think that was about it.

14/01

squat

barx8

60x3

100x1

140x1

160x4 ****e lol but whatevs my legs have shrank havent been training them really, back to it now, need to refill my jeans haha.

felt like deadlifting so i did.. (decided ill be doing it frequently now but i wont be putting max effort in, like going to a weight that requires effort and not rep to failure)

deadlift

100x2

140x2

180x1

220x2 easy coulda done more

legpress at this new gym felt ****ing weird and disgusting so sacked it

hamstring curl

65lb x12

110lb x12

140lb x8

140lb x4

seated calf raise

1plate x20

2plate x20

db shrug

20s x15

30s x15

40s x15

and a random ass set of side raises


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

15/01

Wide grip chin

Mex5

Mex7

Mex5 these r hard now Lats seem weaker and I'm heavy as fuk

Chest supported row

20x10

40x10

50x8 and a couple **** ones

Rear delt fly

30x10

50x10

70x10

90x5 drop set to

70x3 drop set to

50x5 drop set to

30x like 10

Wide grip pull down

50x10

70x8

Farmer shrugs

25x15 ea hand

35x15

35x20

Owner of the gym asked if I wanted to have a go of flipping the new tyre which weighs 500lb so I gave it a crack

I did 8 flips of the tyre but 7 in 20.8 seconds. Record prior to this was 30 seconds lol  . Very very tiring though!!

Few sets of different variations of curls. That'll do me.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

**** quality like


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ended up having a silly weekend lol lost a lot of ****ing weight haha


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

having a bit of a BA with life at the min, will be back on track with training in the next day or two!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

forgot to log the other day did chest up to 120x12 bench which is good as hell considering my recent ways lol.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did back and biceps yesterday cba logging didnt dead or out special but holy ****ing **** i am as sore as a mother ****er today


----------



## Mun (Jan 5, 2014)

Subbed, packing great strength mate, keep it up.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

im gonna start logging again lads, ive been a propre lazy **** lately. so the current crack with me is;

age: 20 years old

bodyweight: 15st 7 / 217lb / 98.4kg

currently dieting, have been for a couple week, im leaner than ever i believe right now, if not, extremely close. will continue going down to 15st. best lifts lately are 50kg dbs on flat for 11, 55s for 4, not as good as my best but its okay. squat i just started doing again got back up to 140x8 after like 3 sessions, deadlift im avoiding atm as i feel fragile. will train in the next hour or two!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

14/03

standing military paused

barx12

40x6

60x8 nowt spesh but 3 reps better than last time and ive lost a stone in like under 2 week so coolioooooo

wide grip chins proper slow

mex8

mex4 cba lol

rear delt fly

30x15

43x15

57x12 dropset to

36x a few dropset to

20x a few

side raises

few sets

couple sets db curls, thatll do.

gonna go deadlift at diff gym inabit.. havent dead'd in a while so itll be ****ing ****.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

didnt do dealdifts and stuff yesterday, im losing approx 1lb/day so 15st 6 today, maybe a touch less!

definitely look better than ever right now.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Did militaries up to 60x8 on Saturday did other shoulder stuff and some biceps.

Ended up sessioning after work on Saturday so didn't sleep till Sunday night

18/04

Db bench

10sx15

20sx8

30sx8

40sx6

50sx3

60sx4 almost 5 then arm spazzed out lol video'd will upload when home

Flat bAck bench with slow form

60x8

100x11

Dips

Mex8

Mex4

Fly machine

50x25

63?x12

Some side raises and some kickbacks

Weigh 15 5 maybe lighter


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Look like this today


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

from my chest sesh two days ago;


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

rode bike about 10-15 miles today fasted then also trained fasted, im shafted.

standing military up to 60x9 ****, bar felt uneven in hands.

40x10 paused

wide grip chins perfect form

mex8

mex5

2 sets of rear delt fly

2 sets of side raises

so ****ed, left. thatll do anyways. looking nice @ 220lb/100kg as well.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

beast that was a great DB chest press full reps and you made that look easy mate.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Sega said:


> beast that was a great DB chest press full reps and you made that look easy mate.


cheers pal, hopefully get more reps next time

unsure of morning weight but just got home its 2pm and weigh 15 7 ish


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

i dont have a lass anymore so ill probably be training harder now.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

walked approximately 10 miles there


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

looked leaner than EVER, by far, yesterday, still look pretty good today despite raming my face full of ****e


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

27/03

squat up to 140x5, not bad considering aint done in couple week.

hamstring curl

35x12

50x12

50x8

4 sets of calf raises

3 sets of leg raises on a back supported machine

done approx 1.5 miles walking so far as well. (did all this no carb)

lookin noice today, weighing about 15 8-9?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

will post progress pic in next couple days


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

27/03 trained again.

narrow grip bench (with stiffish pecs, started doing chest the other day with stiffish pecs and did really **** so i got in a huff and did shoulders instead, didnt log this).

barx15

60x8

100x3

120x1

140x4 quite happy but all sets felt much heavier than they should've (though i was at 160x3 before on this).

dips (ultra deep/controlled)

mex10

mex10

mex8

fly machine

63x12

77x12 dropset to

64x8, dropset to

50x10 dropset to

37x12 dropset to

23x20.

for some reason my lats were cramping from dips & these...

tricep pushdown

40x12

50x12

65x8 ded.

looked in mirror, very very very happy with what i see, tomorrow i ate a lot of ****, so i've been ****ing like fuk today as i've ate ultra clean/not much at all. i will look pretty good tomorow, maybe good enough to post a picture to show some progression!!!

going to be doing probably another few miles of biking tonight, minimal of 3, max of about 5.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

not smoking green as of today either, for a little while. im wide the **** awake like, gonna go do a couple miles cycling shortly.

edit: didnt do the cycling.

activity	Calories burned

Cycling / cycling 14-16 mph	172

Walking 3 mph	639

Weight lifting - vigorous	890

Total Calories Burned	1,700

consumed like 2000 absolute max. 85% of this post workout.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

absolute dog **** nights sleep, feel ****e

weigh 15 2 today. lost half a stone/7lb/3.1kg in 24 hours.

look absolute best ever, again.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Subbed matey. Well strong for your age. was looking at training in Darlo earlier this week, Grants Gym was all I could find..


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Subbed matey. Well strong for your age. was looking at training in Darlo earlier this week, Grants Gym was all I could find..


thankyou pal, i trained there for nearly 4 years, theres a good few gyms in this town mate, next time you're gonna be about give me a message and ill have a train with you!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Saw you post in Dans' journal and just had a quick read mate, some really strong lifts!

Subbed


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> thankyou pal, i trained there for nearly 4 years, theres a good few gyms in this town mate, next time you're gonna be about give me a message and ill have a train with you!


Up there every couple if months for some reason mate. Will pm ya


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

probably 10 miles high paced cycling so far today, gonna go gym shortly i think, then be biking to work later and home etc


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ki3rz said:


> Saw you post in Dans' journal and just had a quick read mate, some really strong lifts!
> 
> Subbed


cheers pal 



sxbarnes said:


> Up there every couple if months for some reason mate. Will pm ya


fair one pal! hopefully see you at some point


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Returning the favour


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

currently sat in my chair feeling relatively **** as i have not slept


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

done some walking and biking today , not a great deal, its 8pm i still havent slept and i have work in under 2 hours, i feel sound though. i carbed the fuk up . ate a tub of ice cream, a massive bowl of cereal, 5 greek yogurts 2 hot cross buns and a sandwich in 1 sitting there then just had some more cereal. my hams feel like snapping and stuff so im deffo overdue some carbs lol, was probs like 15 stone bang on this morning? i assume ill be over 15 and a half tomorrow


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Work on no sleep is a killer. What do you work as mate?

At least you've got the carbs to keep you going I guess lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ki3rz said:


> Work on no sleep is a killer. What do you work as mate?
> 
> At least you've got the carbs to keep you going I guess lol


just bar staff in a bar/pub mate and yeah well, im quite the insomniac too, im a daily smoker (cannabis), i don't sleep without it really. physical exercise doesn't tire me out, just my body.

consuming no more carbs tonight, drinking lots of water, to hydrate/flush body of ****. should look decent tomorrow, will actually train too haha!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

after yesterdays huge carb up i weigh 15st 4/214lb/97kg.. lighter than i had thought lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> after yesterdays huge carb up i weigh 15st 4/214lb/97kg.. lighter than i had thought lol


Nothing like a huge carb up! :thumbup1: That should have got you a bit sleepy. I use ZMA and caffeine tabs when sleep is distrupted. ZMA doesn't work for everyone, but a caffeine tab will get you through work staying awake


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Nothing like a huge carb up! :thumbup1: That should have got you a bit sleepy. I use ZMA and caffeine tabs when sleep is distrupted. ZMA doesn't work for everyone, but a caffeine tab will get you through work staying awake


nah i kinda take it to the extreme, i have an ungodly tolerance to any stimulant, u name it my tolerance is most likely triple+ the normal persons. can drink 5 coffees on the bounce with little to no effect.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Nothing like a huge carb up! :thumbup1: That should have got you a bit sleepy. I use ZMA and caffeine tabs when sleep is distrupted. ZMA doesn't work for everyone, but a caffeine tab will get you through work staying awake


What does ZMA actually do?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> nah i kinda take it to the extreme, i have an ungodly tolerance to any stimulant, u name it my tolerance is most likely triple+ the normal persons. can drink 5 coffees on the bounce with little to no effect.


Thats either a good or a bad thing then mate. Use what you know so it has the effect you want. Oats with a shake should have you dozing though when trying to get to sleep


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> What does ZMA actually do?


Makes me have very heavy sleeps. I get about 9 hours sleep in 5 hours. Depends how deficient you are in zinc??

Use it when on nights. Weird dreams. Nice:thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Makes me have very heavy sleeps. I get about 9 hours sleep in 5 hours. Depends how deficient you are in zinc??
> 
> Use it when on nights. Weird dreams. Nice:thumbup1:


Sweet, never used it before personally.

What foods do you get zinc from? I take a multivit but just checked and it doesn't have Zinc in it.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> Sweet, never used it before personally.
> 
> What foods do you get zinc from? I take a multivit but just checked and it doesn't have Zinc in it.


Dunno really mate. Only seems to work for the over 30s so you probably don't need it atm


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> What does ZMA actually do?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZMA_(supplement)


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ill stick to smoking green to get me to sleep lads, aha


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> ill stick to smoking green to get me to sleep lads, aha


Fair play. What I do before a big exam or something :thumbup1:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Can't be ****d to train today, still feel sketchy, had 4 hours sleep after being awake for 45.

will hammer back/bi's/traps/calves tomorrow. gonna start deading again but only speed pull & tyre flip, as im focusing on getting my squat strong right now. since its never been decent, i wouldn't mind getting 220 before heavy deading again.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Want to see you do it tomorrow mate


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> Makes me have very heavy sleeps. I get about 9 hours sleep in 5 hours. Depends how deficient you are in zinc??
> 
> Use it when on nights. Weird dreams. Nice:thumbup1:


So you rate the stuff mate? i think i will give ZMA a bash its been a long time since i have had a good nights sleep. Get about 5 hours which is normal for me but these days im up every hour an find it hard to drift back off.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

It works for me mate. Only a tenner. Dreams are mental


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you just take it literally before you sleep?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I do mate. Take one or two depending when i want to wake up


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

01/04

had a crazy weekend, from friday morning to sunday night i had 4 hours kip lol, weigh 15 1 today, look pretty sick, but dehydrated/crampy n stuff

deadlift

60x5

100x2

140x3

180x1 easy as fuc but felt minging on abs so left it. will just add 10kg a time and get back to where i was v soon.

wide grip chin

mex10

mex6

3 sets of rear delts w/drop set on last one

3 sets of chest supported row

set of shrugs

couple sets of cable curl


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> 01/04
> 
> had a crazy weekend, from friday morning to sunday night i had 4 hours kip lol, weigh 15 1 today, look pretty sick, but dehydrated/crampy n stuff
> 
> ...


Good to see you back in there mate:thumbup1:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Good to see you back in there mate:thumbup1:


haha thanks pal


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

went to richmond and walked probably 5 miles on proper **** surfacing and steep hills n ****, fun


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> went to richmond and walked probably 5 miles on proper **** surfacing and steep hills n ****, fun


Thats where I was last Monday mate


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Thats where I was last Monday mate


haha walked around /through easby abbey around the river n **** took a couple pics will post in a min


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> haha walked around /through easby abbey around the river n **** took a couple pics will post in a min


Just fcuked about in the slopey town centre avoiding the cobbles:thumbup1:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


>


i was on the other side hehe


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

02/04

trained twice today

first did chest

up to 140x2 narrow grip ****tttttttttt thought i was gonna do better as wlel

dropset to 100x12 or so drop to

60x12

couple mroe sets 60

few sets chest fly

few sets cable crossovers supersetted with the underhand raises for upper chest

3 sets tricep pushdowns

later on

squats

up to 140x6, 1x better than last time, not bad considering dropping hefty weight and not been sleeping much

3 sets hamstring curl

3 sets calf raises

few miles walking/biking today

weigh 15 3


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

i ate a LOT of carbs before bed, and woke up during the night and ate a bowl of cereal lmao, i woke up only 15 3, i think this is my new weight that i sit at, can obviously no carb it and drop under 15 in a day but, nahhh, LEGGO, my legs aint remotely sore from yesterday really, my chest is a bit, gonna go do squats and shoulders at 3. will squat every day or two now and you'll see how fast i can get them strong again. to be fair 140x6 is **** compared to my previous of 180x6/200x3


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> i ate a LOT of carbs before bed, and woke up during the night and ate a bowl of cereal lmao, i woke up only 15 3, i think this is my new weight that i sit at, can obviously no carb it and drop under 15 in a day but, nahhh, LEGGO, my legs aint remotely sore from yesterday really, my chest is a bit, gonna go do squats and shoulders at 3. will squat every day or two now and you'll see how fast i can get them strong again. to be fair 140x6 is **** compared to my previous of 180x6/200x3


Good attitude mate. I'm squatting today too


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Good attitude mate. I'm squatting today too


when i peaked my deads last time started at 220x1, got to 245 in 5 days deading to a heavy single every day, all about that cns with these two lifts. i never peak both at same time cos my body cant hack what my head can. not in diet mode anyways dry ass joints and such.

ended up getting to 265 aftewr a couple week


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

You're a strong lad mate. Be good to see where your at in five years:beer:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

03/04

squat up to 160x1, not bad

db shoulder press (touching shoulders with db's)

10s x12? whatever lmao

20s x8

30s x12

30s x6 drop to

20s x6

few sets of really good form side raises, highish reps, shoulders pumped to ****tttt. left it there, quick one, then did about 5 miles of fast paced cycling straight after.

unsure what ill do tomorrow, maybe squats and back. squats and something anyway!

i have a youtube channel with a lot of video's on too, if you guys haven't seen it yet and want to then just ask


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> You're a strong lad mate. Be good to see where your at in five years:beer:


thank you man, i yo yo a lot though, if i'd have absolutely nailed it last year like i should've i would've been at a 260 squat 300 dead 200 bench by now im absolutely sure, but most of last year was spent being stoned in!!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Aye. At least you know it mate


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

edit: anyone jelly of my lion king sheets? had them for like... 18-19 years? going strong hahahaha


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

slept at a mates house, woke up dehydrated and ****in starving, didnt eat a load of **** last night cos i was at his, so i drank about 2 litres of water, a coffee and had two pies from taylors, got home showered weighed 15stone 0/95kg/210lb dead on  . just had some cereal and that , plan on taking today off gym cos my hips were awkward as i was walking and back was tight. so today will be a cardio(ish) day


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lots of fast biking and some walking


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

I weigh under 15 stone today, i went out after work and haven't slept... plan on going out tonight..


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> I weigh under 15 stone today, i went out after work and haven't slept... plan on going out tonight..


Any gym today mate?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Any gym today mate?


lmfao nah, my stomach hurts and has done for the past 12 hour, i spewed at work just before i finished last night :s

holy **** i weigh 14st 8.5 today.. lightest ive ever been


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> lmfao nah, my stomach hurts and has done for the past 12 hour, i spewed at work just before i finished last night :s
> 
> holy **** i weigh 14st 8.5 today.. lightest ive ever been


Should all come back with a few days decent diet and training though mate


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Should all come back with a few days decent diet and training though mate


could come back in a day, im happy with the huge drop, just a bit crampy, need to rehydrate meself, i must look a lot different than 2 weeks ago, even 1, cos the amount of attention im getting at work off bit-ches just went up tenfold...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

What's happening mate? All gone quiet?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> What's happening mate? All gone quiet?


My internet doesn't work ATM and I hate logging on my phone haha, erm updates, started dead lifting again, done it 3x this week I'm back to 230 ATM weighing about 15 4 due to eating a LOT all week, this is as heavy as I seem to be getting. Back to clean eating now, just upped my dose of gear to about 1500mg a week of equipoise as of today. Will post some pics if requested, will post vids wen I have access to someone's computer  hope you're all doing well!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> My internet doesn't work ATM and I hate logging on my phone haha, erm updates, started dead lifting again, done it 3x this week I'm back to 230 ATM weighing about 15 4 due to eating a LOT all week, this is as heavy as I seem to be getting. Back to clean eating now, just upped my dose of gear to about 1500mg a week of equipoise as of today. Will post some pics if requested, will post vids wen I have access to someone's computer  hope you're all doing well!


Sounds much better mate. Look forward to the updates : )


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

i've officially sorted my life out

few days ago serious mode began.

100x5 incline and some other ****

yesterday up to 220x2 deadlift and some high rep legpress work / lat pulldowns

today

up to 110x4 incline

140x1 nearly 2 close grip

other chest shoulder tri things.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> i've officially sorted my life out
> 
> few days ago serious mode began.
> 
> ...


good to see ya back mate


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

yesterday i went in and did some upper back/biceps/shoulders but not a great deal, was in a rush, went to see a band called Placebo with my girlfriend last night  . gym 3 days in a row is better than ive done in ages lol, will make it a 4th today! I'll also get some videos for you guys as i know people like to watch them lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

07/03

did incline bench up to 120x3 at a different gym lower incline. ****ing hurt my shoulder though so i couldn't do any more pressing, still hurts hours later, it's gonna be a cu nt for weeks, did it to the same shoulder earlier in the year, on the plus side i've never inclined 120 before

did a load of light rear raises super setted with side raises, like 4 sets of 20 on each

did some very light one arm cable flys for chest

some light chest machine flys

supersetted cable curls and tricep pushdowns for a few sets.

will do deadlift tomorrow and ill video it.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

09/03

deadlift up to 220x1 easy, didnt feel like pushing it today as felt tired. 2nd would've been there.

3 sets narrow deep legpress

100x15

180x10

220x15

left it there had to be a quick one

11/03

wide grip pulldown

20, 40, 60x12

wide grip chin

mex6

overhand barbell row real strict

40x15

60x15

few sets of 2.5kg x20 rear raises supersetted with sides

then threw in a few sets of close grip bench to rehab shoulder a bit, only up to 60x20.

another set of rears/sides

some seated db curls supersetted with rolling tricep extensions

looked pretty good after this tbh, its all coming back together nicely.

will post pics and stuff when i feel happier with my shape.

weigh like 16 stone / 102kg atm, probably like 12-14% body fat. some abs there, not a great deal.

running out of superdrol, only been running 20mg/day for the past 41 days?

had my first jab in about 5 or 6 weeks today prior to the gym, 50mg tren suspension and 400mg of a test400 blend.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

13/03

did some light chest/tri/shoulders. light because bad shoulder, just wanted to get some blood in there, quick 20 minute session, nothing worth logging number wise.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

glad i got off my fat ass today and went to the gym cos it was totally worth it.

15/03

deadlift

60x5

100x3

140x3

180x1

230x2 yay

a set of hyperextensions just to pump lower back a bit

narrow balls deep legpress

100x20

140x20

180x20 quite easy but burning like fuc, don't want to cripple myself, when i can still gain without putting max effort in atm. gives me room to play.

couple sets of various curls

1 set of tricep pushdowns

2 sets of side raises

1 set of rear raises

will post deadlift video in about 10 mins


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

there you go


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> there you go


nice one mate. getting back into the swing of things again...


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> nice one mate. getting back into the swing of things again...


about time eh, been fucing around with drugs for far too long now lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> about time eh, been fucing around with drugs for far too long now lol


yea training is far more fun!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> yea training is far more fun!


dunno like, ever had a go of a crack pipe? hahahahah

its the results im addicted to mate. i also get depressed when i look like sh it


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

16/03

close grip bench

barx20

60x8

80x3

100x2

120x1

140x2 yay.

100x17 lol not bad at all, gonna add 5kg a week to this set.

couple sets of barbell curl supersetted with rolling tricep extensions, sets of 10-12 barbell curl and 15-20s on the extensions.

set of side raises, 25 reps 5kg dbs.

didnt expect my shoulder to heal so fast, did my close grip with ease and no pain/discomfort lol, just need to be careful on incline i guess.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> 16/03
> 
> close grip bench
> 
> ...


how'd you do it mate. my shoulder's been fcuked for two years now...


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> how'd you do it mate. my shoulder's been fcuked for two years now...


dont train chest for a week, do rear delts and side delts every time u work out, light. no more than 5kg per db each, maybe 7.5s.

standing bent over db flys with 2.5s for sets of 20

side raises with no heavier than 5kg sets of 20.

before i do chest workouts as well ill do a set of 20 bent over rears with 2.5s and then 10 side raises with the 2.5s. then start benching the bar, alter your grip as well, find a comfy grip for your shoulder. mines always on and off. really surprised how quick its recovered this time lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

17/03

rear delt/side delt warmup

wide grip pulldown

30x12

50x12

70x12

wide grip chin

mex5

bicep felt crampy

db shoulder press

10s x20

20s x20

25s x12 or something

3 or 4 sets of 20 seated side raises with 5kg db's

2 or 3 sets of rear raises with 5kg dbs

shoulders were massive like lol

don't think i did anything else.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> dont train chest for a week, do rear delts and side delts every time u work out,
> 
> standing bent over db flys with 2.5s for sets of 20
> 
> ...


Yea sounds good mate. Actually the shoulder has got better since I've been smashing rear and medial delts more. Will deffo give this a go. Cheers


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea sounds good mate. Actually the shoulder has got better since I've been smashing rear and medial delts more. Will deffo give this a go. Cheers


when i was 17-19 i had a constant dull ache in my right front delt, figured it was due to imbalance, now i get shoulder problems less often, it will work, just remember light and strict and you'll see your shoulders get massive in no time


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> when i was 17-19 i had a constant dull ache in my right front delt, figured it was due to imbalance, now i get shoulder problems less often, it will work, just remember light and strict and you'll see your shoulders get massive in no time


Sounds good mate. My shoulders get wide easily but no height. Most of that was when I was benching so was using them a lot in the move.

Oh, I've got a log too so chip in when you want....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/289596-sxbarnes-ye-olde-log-gainz-tumbleweed-tomfoolery.html


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Sounds good mate. My shoulders get wide easily but no height. Most of that was when I was benching so was using them a lot in the move.
> 
> Oh, I've got a log too so chip in when you want....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/289596-sxbarnes-ye-olde-log-gainz-tumbleweed-tomfoolery.html


its all about side delts and rears for back double bicep pose man, rear delts add some width to ur back as well surprisingly. I was having a look today funnily enough, i'll drop in


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

im back


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

ItsaSecret said:


> since april 2010 but for a long time i didnt make any progression.
> 
> this is what i used to look like @ 123kgs;
> 
> ...


Good job. Dieting is hard, but focus on not only the diet but learning more about it and your macros needs. That's where I wish I would have started at 18.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

GaryMatt said:


> Good job. Dieting is hard, but focus on not only the diet but learning more about it and your macros needs. That's where I wish I would have started at 18.


i know how to diet lol, i'm not 18 anymore, i'm 21 pal


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

tired today but i'm still gonna go, haven't been for a couple days


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

23/03

lost a bit of weight despite eating loads still. didn't feel great today but training was still okay

warmed up rear delts and sides with 2.5kg plates raises

incline bench

barx20

40x8

60x8

80x6

100x1

120x3 happy. joint pb from last time but didnt re **** my shoulder.

flat bench (barely touching chest, slow reps, tension)

60x12

80x21

set of cable fly

set of 1 arm cable fly

close grip bench, slow

60x10

60x16

set of tricep extensions

gonna do some light delt work now im back at home


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

25/03

took 1/3rd of a mg of adex the other day, its knocked some water out of me, joints been aching a little bit but despite that strength is still on the up 

deadlift

60x5

100x4

140x3

180x1

220x1

240x1 happy. not absolute max either. could've done 245

squat (first time in months!)

barx8

60x80

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x1, didn't anticipate the ease, could've done another 1 or 2. left it there as i wasn't prepared.

atg Legpress

140x40

****ed.

as for gear i ran out of superdrol the other week, only been using 1ml of test400. with that i've been putting a ml of tren suspension. i can't be ****d jabbing the suspension all the time as it fucing hurts and too frequent for my lazy fat self.

looking okay at the min, bodyweight 100kg/220lb


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

27/03

1 set of rear/sides to warm delts up

close grip bench

barx20

40x5

60x5

80x1

100x1

120x11, laughing. 1 rep less than my pb of this weight . wish i video'd now lol.

wide grip pulldown

40x12

60x15

hammer pulldown

80x13 or summat drop set to

40x10+

1 set of cable pullover thing for lats. cant remember name.

couple sets of lying db tricep extensions

2 sets of side/rear raises

didnt put much effort into anything after the clsoe grip really.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

my girlfriend injected me with some insulin last night lol, only 4iu's of novomix (30% fast, 70% slow), first time i've tried it, obviously cant note if its done much but i'm not really that sore. then again it was a lazy session!

went shopping today and bought a couple pairs of shoes cos i never treat myself, came back and was too late to go to the gym, will go tomorrow & have cleaned diet up today. weighed like 223 this morning dehydrated. fatty fatty.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't get that slin mix at all ?

Especially for this game.

What brand is it mate?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I don't get that slin mix at all ?
> 
> Especially for this game.
> 
> What brand is it mate?


its my diabetic girlfriends, its a type of insulin, a mix of rapid and slow.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

31/03

incline bench

barx20 felt like nothing knew was in for a pb.

40x8 also felt like nothing

60x5

80x3

100x1

120x4 yay pb of all time ever

close grip bench

bar x a few

60x5

80x1

100x1

120x1

140x ALMOST 4. got video of this, very happy. best ever is 6 reps.

dropsetted it to 100x9, last few paused, didnt have spotter. sacked the 10th.

couple sets of cable flys

1 set of single arm cable flys

couple sets of side raises supersetted with a couple sets of kickbacks.

thoroughly enjoying training atm, will blast past my former self soon! bodyweight about 222lb.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

04/04

deadlift

just up to 220 for a single, deloaded, went out on thursday so i was pretty fuked with no motivation lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

06/04

close grip bench up to 145x3, happy with this lol

edit: forgot i dropsetted to 100x10 paused then dropped again to 60x12 paused

couple sets barbell curl

set of barbell skulls


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> 06/04
> 
> close grip bench up to 145x3, happy with this lol
> 
> ...


Think we need some tricep pics mate. Good work


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Think we need some tricep pics mate. Good work


i'll sort them soon give us a week to lose a bit of tub lol. don't even know why i'm good at close grip, i have long as fuc arms, i'll make an effort to transfer videos from ipod to youtube then post them here of my last couple workouts, couple deadlift vids and a close grip vid.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> i'll sort them soon give us a week to lose a bit of tub lol. don't even know why i'm good at close grip, i have long as fuc arms, i'll make an effort to transfer videos from ipod to youtube then post them here of my last couple workouts, couple deadlift vids and a close grip vid.


Yea very impressive on the close grip. Get those vids on yt! Cheers


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea very impressive on the close grip. Get those vids on yt! Cheers


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


>


good work mate


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

07/04

db shoulder press up to 30s x15 just light and easy

wide grip pulldown couple warm up sets

wide grip chin me x 6

set of hammer pulldown

few sets of side raises and rear raises

weight yesterday when starting diet was 221lb

today its 219. want to be 210 by day 14.

gonna go on a half hour dog walk shortly. managing to eat really clean, pretty much just meat/chicken / protein shakes and the odd carbs after working out. under 100gs carbs a day. feel flat today already.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

08/04

weighed 219 again today, not really ****d.

deadlift up to 220x3, video'd but when i grabbed ipod it was dead.

squat up to 140x5


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> 08/04
> 
> weighed 219 again today, not really ****d.
> 
> ...


would always have a dead lift of 220 over losing weight mate. good stuff. gonna give myself a goal of 200 this year


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> would always have a dead lift of 220 over losing weight mate. good stuff. gonna give myself a goal of 200 this year


haha, i think the best thing for deads is to build up in singles man, mine tends to go up 10kg a week when gaining weight, then every now and then just have a slight deload, body gets taxed heavily, at one point last year i dead'd every day for a week got from 220 to 250 i think it was


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

09/04

close grip bench up to 120x1

100x20 pb of all time ever lol

barbell curl

barx20

30x14 or summat

skullcrusher

25x 15 or so

supersetted to e-z curl for a set

couple sets of side/rear raises/one set of kickbacks. video'd, will upload shortly. got pic of triceps too but its blurry but whatev


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)




----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

weight seems to be staying around the same, was 221lb yesterday, 220 today. i did over 4 miles of walking yesterday as well, forgot to add that. My arms are a lot bigger than they were too, they're up to 16.75", well my biggest arm is haha.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

13/04 didnt know what to train today most of me is stiff. deadlifts was off the cards due to waking up with a stiff hamstring, think it cramped in middleo f the night.

settled for chest/arm things, of course lol.

close grip up to 105x18, pb. got video if anyone wants.

down to like 60x17 paused.

couple sets cable crossovers

set of tricep pushdowns

set of rolling tricep extensions

2 sets of tricep kickbacks

couple sets of side raises

set of rear raises.

bought a treadmill yesterday, will be utilising this as of about ten minutes time!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

your tris growing on this? doing lots of work for em...


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did 10 mins, treadmill, fuced, so unfit compared to before lol, legs were cramping as well. gonna do 10 mins every hour or something.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> your tris growing on this? doing lots of work for em...


yeah my arms have grown 1.5 inches since i started training properly again 6 or whatever weeks ago it is. I'm not any fatter either.

edit: i like tri work cos it's definitely the best thing for getting bench up IMO. I used to watch and idolise bench only lifters too, thats generally what they'll say.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

13 mins treadmill 2 mins run, fuced. dripping lmao. sooo unfit its almost funny.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

10 mins treadmill this morning, 9 mins power walk 1 min fast run. after that and shower weighed 217. have drank 3 cuppas and a shake.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

14 mins power walk 1 min sprint.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

14/04

Wide grip pull down up to 70x12/80x6

Hammer pull down

80x12

60x12

Pullover machine

80x12 or so this machines ****e

3 sets of rear raises

2 sets of side raises

3 sets of db curls

Possibly do some more cardio on home treadmill later


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

the treadmill is proving to be a brilliant asset. weigh 215lb today.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> the treadmill is proving to be a brilliant asset. weigh 215lb today.


Yea did HIIT cardio all last year. 20mins, 10 on 10 off. Cant be ****d this year. 30mins power walking its all its getting . Haha


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea did HIIT cardio all last year. 20mins, 10 on 10 off. Cant be ****d this year. 30mins power walking its all its getting . Haha


im just variating the speed as i go along.

this morning did 22 mins

4 mins at 4kmh

6 mins at 5kmh

5 mins at 6kmh,

9 mins at 9kmh

2 mins at 5 to cool off

just walked dog

will use tread 1 or 2 more times today as well as gym


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

15/04

feel incredibly weak today. lost about 7 pounds in 3 days though.

weighed 215 this morning but then after cardio and a shower 213. don't get it even though i drank about 3 pints of liquids prior.

deadlift up to 180x6, sacked it there coulda got an easy 10, hamstring felt stiff, would've probs hurt it. video'd all reps snappy.

2 sets of hyperextensions

100x12 legpress

140x12

180x30, did 25 continuously short rest at the top then 5 more.

set of legpress calf raises on 100kg, 30 reps or summat.

came home, 1 scoop protein, 500ml bottle of friji and 80g of cadburys chips ahoy chocolate (fucing tasty btw)

will go back on the mill soon.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

30 mins on the mill.

25 at 5kmh

5 at 6kmh

sweating like a paedofile at court.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did 16 mins this morning

5 at 5kmh

5 at 6

6 at 9. could've done more but had to stop and rush around for a bit. Always later though eh.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

no gym today but i'll do some light side and rear delts at home.

just did 25 mins cardio, 10 mins 5kmh, 10 mins 6kmh, 5 mins 9kmh.

looking better every fucing day, will post pics before/after in a week or something when i feel like showing myself off.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

17/04

20 mins on the mill

kmh:

5 @ 5

8 @ 6

2 @ 12

2 @ 5

3 @ 6


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Things look to be going well Dale, are you still down Grants.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Things look to be going well Dale, are you still down Grants.


cheers mate, only been back at it for 6 and a half weeks, yeah, not for long though, theres been a whole load of drama down there and its really not worth going to now. They've sacked everyone, Glenn included, he's opening his own gym in the next 2-3 weeks though and that's where i'll be! Where are you training atm?


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Glens opening his own gym is wheres that at?

Yeah at Wendys, really smart gym, all hammer strength equipment.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Glens opening his own gym is wheres that at?
> 
> Yeah at Wendys, really smart gym, all hammer strength equipment.


Yeah mate, aycliffe industrial estate I believe, it's being set up as we speak, that will also have hammer strength equipment


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

18/04

10 mins tread.

1 min @ 5km

1 min @ 6

8 min @ 9

could've kept going but im in a rush to do something. more later and gym today.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

log press 50x10

70x3 lol. shoulders are so weak compared to what they used to be

3 sets of rear raises

2 sets of side raises

3/4 sets of tricep pushdowns, cant be ****d feel weak.

started volunteering in a big charity shop yesterday, sorted through a load of clothes today and cut some mattresses up yesterday, calories burnt, huss huss.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

our gym has got a log press. might give it a go.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> our gym has got a log press. might give it a go.


doesn't hurt shoulder as much as dumbbell or barbell


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> doesn't hurt shoulder as much as dumbbell or barbell


nice one!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

had a cheaty kinda day yesterday, probs ate about 4000 cals. Pretty held back for me, weighs back up to 219 But i still look way better. Cant understand how my arms are growing so much either, i thought they looked tiny yesterday but measured 17, now 17.25 today... obviously up a quarter inch today due to carbing up but... laughing.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

25 mins on treadmill. so much fitter than on monday lmao.

1 min @ 5kmh

7 @ 6

12 @ 9

1 @ 5

3 @ 6

1 @ 11


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

last night i did

4 mins walk 1 min jog, repeated 5 times to 25 minutes then had to leave house to pick girlfriend up or would've continued.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> last night i did
> 
> 4 mins walk 1 min jog, repeated 5 times to 25 minutes then had to leave house to pick girlfriend up or would've continued.


you're liking this cardio mate. what are you doing food wise?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> you're liking this cardio mate. what are you doing food wise?


generally have about 100g protein per day in shakes, at least 100g via meat/chicken, I've actually been eating a lot of nuts as weird as that sounds, cos i've always been a low fat dieter and my joints get fuced, but i've been eating 100-150g of dry roasted nuts per day (a lot i know) but it's doing me good and im looking better every day so i'm not fussed. I throw in other bits here and there, bits of crap, had some sausage sandwiches earlier, kfc wraps couple times a week.

did 15 mins cardio this morning

3 mins walk 2 mins jog repeat 3 times.

sniffed a bit of brocaine last night weigh 215 today


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> generally have about 100g protein per day in shakes, at least 100g via meat/chicken, I've actually been eating a lot of nuts as weird as that sounds, cos i've always been a low fat dieter and my joints get fuced, but i've been eating 100-150g of dry roasted nuts per day (a lot i know) but it's doing me good and im looking better every day so i'm not fussed. I throw in other bits here and there, bits of crap, had some sausage sandwiches earlier, kfc wraps couple times a week.
> 
> did 15 mins cardio this morning
> 
> ...


got your protein sorted there easy. If you're looking better every day then carry on.... why not?

am getting leaner and veiner each week sure its due to the low carbs I'm doing ATM. think I'm gonna take it to an extreme!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> got your protein sorted there easy. If you're looking better every day then carry on.... why not?
> 
> am getting leaner and veiner each week sure its due to the low carbs I'm doing ATM. think I'm gonna take it to an extreme!


Yeah mate but when you then eat loads of carbs you'll be some amount of vascular, eat s tub of ice cream or big bar of chocolate and you'll be veiny as fuc,


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> Yeah mate but when you then eat loads of carbs you'll be some amount of vascular, eat s tub of ice cream or big bar of chocolate and you'll be veiny as fuc,


Yea I am!!!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Close grip bench

Up to 120x11 happy

Flat db bench

30s x 15

35s x10 drop to

20s x8

Rolling triceps extension

10s x15

Then supersetted this with Db fly

2 sets of each continuously x10

Couple sets of side raises

Think that's all I did


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

21/04

cardio this morning

3 min @ 6

2 min @ 9

3 min @ 6

2 min @ 9

2 min @ 6

3 min @ 9

deadlift up to 220 and some how failed lol

so did romanians beltless 100x20 to mid shin

leg extensions 65x20 drop to 50x12 then left


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

2 mins @ 6

8 mins @ 9

2 mins @ 6

3 mins @ 9

quite happy with that, ****ville.

probs had about 400g protein by end of tonight lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

2 mins @ 6

15 mins @ 9

1 min @ 6

loving how fit i'm getting, its like 4 times fitter than last week, and my heart rate doesn't even get near as high, solid 15 beats less per minute whilst running 4 times the distance. Smoking less the fitter i get too, which is weird and wonderful.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

1 min @ 6

8 min @ 10

1 min @ 6


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

went and did log press, 40x8, 60x5, 80x1 lol, 40x10, 10

few sets lat pulldown

couple sets side and rear raises and a set of db curls, couldnt be ****d.

came home did 20 min treadmill

1 min @ 6

4 min @ 9

3 min @ 6

2 min @ 9

3 min @ 6

2 min @ 9

5 min @ 6


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did another 16 mins last night

3 min @ 6

2 min @ 9

3 min @ 6

2 min @ 9

3 min @ 6

2 min @ 9

1 min @ 6


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

i'm absolutely fucing soaking today

25 mins.

3 min @ 6

10 min @ 9

2 min @ 6

paused for a ****

3 min @6

2 min @ 9

3 min @ 6

2 min @ 9

i weighed 219 this morning and look better than when i was 215 the other day, laughin really.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Loving the cardio at the minute aren't you Dale.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Loving the cardio at the minute aren't you Dale.


i wouldn't say love, but it's getting me nice and in shape mate!

went and trained some arms had to be cut short as the girlfriend hadn't took her key out!

close gripped up to 100x18, happy with this considering diet mode and hammered cardio this morning

2 sets of seated db curls

2 sets of tricep kickbacks

set of hammer curls

high rep set of side raises

left it there

came home did 3 mins walk 2 mins jog then she came back so i stopped.

will do more later.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did a couple hours sorting through loads of clothes at charity shop today, definitely burns cals, did some general walking around supermarkets and **** as well, will do some treadmill and walk dog soon.

ate loads of sugary **** before bed and woke up looking way leaner at the same weight/tiny bit less. laughing


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

walked the dog then went on a jog with the girlfriend.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did an hours walking around a car boot sale this morning.

just did treadmill there

+10kg in a backpack

3 mins @ 6

2 mins @ 9

3 mins @ 6

2 mins @ 9

backpack off

3 mins @ 6

2 mins @ 9


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

done loads of walking today.

close grip benched up to 130x6

db bench

32.5kg x25

22.5s x10

22.5s x10

dips

mex4 lmao. pretty fuced by this point

fly machine

2 sets of 20

tricep pushdown

40x20

40x15ish

couple sets of side raises and tricep kickbacks supersetted.

looked pretty big after this


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

morning did 20 mins cardio

10 mins @ 6

5 mins @ 9

2 mins @ 6

1 min @ 9

1 min @ 10

1 min @ 9

28/04 deadlift.

60x5

100x4

140x3

140x12 really fast none stop set, the whole set took like 18 seconds, video'd. was gonna go 20 but thought nahhhhh

180x5 then stopped

100x13. just to get me to 30 reps all in all

leg extension

50x20

50x20

50x20

crippled right in after those

did a set of like 25 rep tricep pushdowns

superset to

a set of high rep e-z bar curls

set of high rep french press (standing skullcrusher)

superset to

set of high rep reverse e-z curl

then did like 10 reps of this grip training thing, it's like a thick bar you roll with weights attached and it brings them up, like an old fashioned well sort of thing, no clue what the name is but after those i could barely drive home so it'd be fun trying to have a [email protected] afterwords ha.

came home and did 20 reps of ab crunches on one of them ab roller things then my abs cramped. I'm really bad for cramping these days its annoying, feel its a hydration issue as i wake up dehydrated every day.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did 10 mins cardio this morning

10 mins now, decent bit of walking inbetween.

about to go for a jog with the dog.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> morning did 20 mins cardio
> 
> 10 mins @ 6
> 
> ...


good deads... where's the vid ?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> good deads... where's the vid ?


it was only a pansy session really, i find it hard to put near as much effort in as when i go heavy, uploaded it now just for you






just went and did some back n shoulders

few sets pulldowns

3 sets row

3 sets rear delt fly

3 sets side raise

couple sets bicep curl

then got annoyed cos look sh1te in mirror so left lmao, was cramping as well.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

got smashed on saturday and ran out of protein so haven't ate the best at all since.

trained tonight,

rear/side delt warmup

flat dumbbells

10s

20s

30s

40s all x10

50s x7 not horrendous considering circumstances and first time heavy training these in a while. I imagine 10 reps+ next time

flat bench (normal grip, for once!)

bar

40

60

80

100 all x10

couple sets of deep dips

couple sets tricep kickbacks

fly machine

50x30

single arm

36x15 ea arm

tricep pushdowns

left it here

just came back and took the dog outr for a walk/run, mostly walk i'll admit. Will hop on the treadmill shortly, havent used that in a few days, been all round lazy lately!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> got smashed on saturday and ran out of protein so haven't ate the best at all since.
> 
> trained tonight,
> 
> ...


but are you lookin lean still???


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> but are you lookin lean still???


Not as lean but still decent,

forgot to add i did 40s for 8 after the set of 50s


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

06/05

did a few mins running on the mill earlier, only like 5. @ 11kmh

deadlifted up to 150x13, 190x3

legpress couple sets, the legpress in this gyms ****in hard/heavy as ****

couple sets leg extensions and i was done in, left, will walk dog and stuff later. done a mile odd of walking around today as well.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lat pulldown

23

36

43

50

57

64 all x12

70x7

cable row

50

57

64

70 all x12

couple sets rear fly

couple sets side delt

couple sets db curl


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

done a decent bit of walking today. managed to motivate myself to get on the treadmill just then, walked for 3 min jogged for 7 then had to go pick a mate up. gonna go walk dog now.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did 10 mins fasted cardio when i woke up today.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

flat db bench

10s

20s

30s

40s

50s x10

55s x4, could've easy got like 12-14 with the 50s but wanted to go heavier.

this took it out of me for flat bench tho lol

flat bench

20

40

60

80x10

100x9

60x10 paused

chest fly

43x30

50x20

couple sets of skullcrushers supersetted with side raises and left it at this.

i might add, im feeling like bigger than ever. weigh tiny bit over 16 stone today


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

deadlift up to 180x6 then stopped cos ive either pulled or slightly tore my triceep. it hurts to drive or opendoors or do anything.

like 6 sets of leg extensions all 12 reps each, increasing weight increment every time.

like 100 reps of rear delt

100 rep tricep pushdown

both to just get blood into ****ty area to heal it better. annoying as ****. definitely because ive bought "anavar" which is definitely winstrol.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

tricep things still ****ed but trained arms lightly

7 sets of db curl supersetted with tricep extensions

did some side and rear delts and overhead db extensions.

5kg dbs felt like they were straining my triceep if stretched too far.

did some forearm/grip training with the pulley thing.

set of 20 rep hammer curls..

left it here just walked and ran with the dog

did 15 min treadmill this afternoon.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> deadlift up to 180x6 then stopped cos ive either pulled or slightly tore my triceep. it hurts to drive or opendoors or do anything.
> 
> like 6 sets of leg extensions all 12 reps each, increasing weight increment every time.
> 
> ...


tell me about it. call it winnivar joints were **** couldn't kneel down


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> tell me about it. call it winnivar joints were **** couldn't kneel down


yeah mate dropped it to 50mg a day and had 800mg of test as opposed to the usual 400. body feels fragile like.

legpress (hate this ****ing machine its like a plate loaded leverage one, rather than a sled).

100

120

140

160

180 all x12

romanian deadlift, very slow reps, making plates touch floor.

60x12

60x12. horrendous back pump like

leg extension

43

50

57

64 kg all x12

70x20

walking like a crippled crab already

a set of calf raises.

will go for a walk/run soon with dog when im decrippled


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

19/05

flat db bench

10

20

30

40 all x10

50x12 probably matches an old pb

a set of incline db

coupl sets of fly machine

some tricep extensions and side raises and forearm **** then left.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

21/05

wide grip pulldown

3 sets of 20 increasing weight each time

last set was 15 reps.

wide row set of 20

medium grip row set of 15

medium grip row less weight set of 20

set of db rear raises

machine rear flys supersetted with side raises

30 rep set of db curls

leg extensions, 4x20, increased weight every set. quads cramping afterwords.

2 sets calf raises.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

26/05

my joints felt very stiff today, depite dropping te winny to 50mg a day

probs cos i took drugs on friday.

flat db bench

10s x20

20s x10

30s x10

40s x21

flat bench supersetted with side raises

60x10

7.5s x10

60x10

7.5sx10

60x10

7.5s x10

single arm fly machine

36x20 each arm

2 arm

36x25

tricep pushdown

50x15 drop to

35x5

a set of db side raises supersetted to

a set of one arm overhead extensions

supersetted back to a set of side raises

done a bit of walking today, gonna go on a run soon

started carb backloading today, i've been so **** at dieting lately its unreal, but i am getting bored of beign that inbetween level of bodyfat, like verging abs/slight abs all the time.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did a 1.6 mile run tonight with dog


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

weigh 222 today


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

28/05

squat

barx12

60x12

80x10

100x12

120x1

140x1 not that hard legs felt a little ****ed, was doing all reps quite slow to prevent any joint injuries.

deadlift no belt

60x10

100x10 left it here

legpress

100x12

120x12

140x12

leg extension

43

50

57

64 all x12

70x12 then 4 partial reps

standing calf raise

60x25

80x20

2 sets of decline ab crunch

some forearm exercise

first time ive really done legs properly in a long time


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

29/05 (yesterday)

sstanding wide grip military (same grip as my wide bench, for reference)

barx15

30x10

40x10

50x10

60x2

cant understand why i have such pussy shoulder strength, i can't stand it lol. this is why i never ****ing do them, but i guess that'll also in turn be why im peasent strength on them.

straight to a set of strict paused log like 40x6

think i did 3x20 side raises

a set of bwent over rears

supersetted e-z curl with skullcrusher increasing weight up to like 35-37.5kgx10 on each


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

01/06

flat db bench

10

20

30

40 all x10

50s x11

flat bench

barx10

60x10

100x9

fly machine

50x12

57x12

64x12

50x20

3 sets of triceep pushdowns all 15 reps except last which was 7

1 set of side raises for about 35-40 reps

felt done in today, was sweaty and out of breathe.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

how much can you ohp? should be able to improve strength on the shoulders. 5 reps x go up in small weight increases


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> how much can you ohp? should be able to improve strength on the shoulders. 5 reps x go up in small weight increases


shi te. like 70 or something atm, best was 80 for a couple


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

03/06

wide grip pulldown

30x20

43s12

50x12

57x12

64x12 and like 4 **** reps

pulldown/row machine

40x15

40x15

plate loaded row

40x20

40x20 annoying this machine its like leverage and the handle hits your legs

2 sets of rear delt fly

2 sets of shrugs

couple sets of tricep pushdown

couple sets of various curls


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

04/06

squat

barx12

60x10

100x5

120x5

140x3 not too horrible. hate how **** my squat is compared to last year but what can you expect not training legs much lol.

romanian deadlift

60x10

100x10

belt on regular deadlift

140x10 not difficult , didnt wanna push incase fuced armpit /tricep thing again

legpress

100x15

120x20

standing calf raise

100x50

leg extension

50x20

70x20


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

07/06

close grip bench slow reps no spotter

barx20

40

60

80 all x10

100x13

barbell curl

20

25

30

35 all x10

skullcrusher

12.5

17.5

22.5

27.5 all x10

32.5 x22

tri-setted

standing db curl

10s x10

with tricepp pushdown

40x10

with one arm cable side raise

10x10 ea arm

repeated the bicep/tricep twice overr and did one moree set of sides with 5 x15 ea arm

4 reps of the forearm roller thing

arms looked next level thick like, left gym happy.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

08/06

wide gtrip pulldown

30

50

57

64 all x15

medium grip row

50x15 suprset to

hammerr pulldown

40x15 back to

medium row

50x15 back to

hammer pull

50x15

3 sets of rear delt cable machine

supersetted db shrug with side raise

20s x40

5s x30

20s x30

5s x25

20s x20

did 2 set of db curl

10s x20

10s x13 or summat

2 sets of triceep extension

40x20

40x20


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

went on an hour walk this morning


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

went on 2 couple mile walks today, first one involved jogging. doing well at dieting this time around. Started eating loads of salad with chicken and i doubt itz placebo but i feel healthier and happier. couldjust be the fact i put some euquipoise in with my test this week but only 250mg of each. gonna look into getting masteron or perhaps a rip blend.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

3.5-4mile walk late morning/early noon. part jogging


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

11/06

knees were feeling stiff but i'm feeling great and it showed

squat (didnt rest half as much as i was on my own)

barx12

60x8

80x5

belt on

100x5

120x5

140x6. doubled reps. happy with this, once im up to 10 reps ill up the weight. starting to enjoy squats again now.

romanian deadlift

60x10

100x10

belt/straps on/regular deadlift

145x10 more in the tank, keeping it steady

leg extension, squeezing at top

43x12

50x12

57x20

standing calf raise

70kg x50, first 20 slow contracty reps

by now im bambi legged

e-z bar curl

20x10

30x10

35x10

few reps of forearm roller thing

done.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

12/06

warmed up rear/side delts

flat db bench

10s x20

20s

30s

40s x10

50s x8, not great in comparison to past few workouts but chest was a touch stiff as was my body from diet/arimidex. so im not complaining.

flat bench, slow, controlled

40x10

60x20

one arm machine cable

43x15 each arm

two arms

43x25 or 20

side raise supersetted with tricep pushdowns

5x20 to 40x12

5x20 to 45x12

5x15 to 50x12

felt flat and ****y. been doing 3-4 mile walks every morning the past 4 days


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did some voluntary work at charity shop and some gardening for my grandma today, will go on a walk if the rain subsides later.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

15/06

lat pulldown

30x15

50x12

57x12

64x12

70x12 only just

med grip row

50x20

50x17

Lat pullover with cables

20

25

30

35

40

45

50 all x12

rear delt fly

30x20

30x20

couple sets of light barbell shrug, felt it pulling or whatever on a nerve ive hurt couple times before from shrugs, it fucs me up for weeks

barbell curl

20x10

30x10

40x10. my bicep strength and size is coming back nicely. be good to be back at 50x10 soon.

couple sets of the forearm thing and left.

dieting is so easy now, i'm re adapted to eating next to no carbs, proper forget how addictive they are. Legs tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

yea I can hack low carbs easily. could be zero carbs if beer didn't get involved


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> yea I can hack low carbs easily. could be zero carbs if beer didn't get involved


I don't even drink so thats no issue for me. Been ****ed like 3 and a half times this year?

16/06

squat

bar x10

60

80

100

120

140 all x5

160x1

could've done more on the 140 and beat last times but felt like going heavy.

romanian beltless deadlift

60x10

100x16 then i couldn't be ****d

leg extension

70x20

couldnt be ****d, went home.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

just went on a 12400 step walk. probably about 6 miles.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

18/06

db flat bench

10

20

30

40

50s all x10.. failed 11th rep of course.

high incline db

25s x 10 i think

22.5s x8

single arm cable fly

43x20 each arm

2 arm

43x30

side raise

5s x40

i think this is all i did, was in a rush.

ran out of anavar which i presume to be winstrol too so haven't had any yesterday or today.

19/06

just went on a 35 min walk/jog with the dog.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

trained chest even though i shouldn't have cos it was the last thing i trained and was slightly stiff, but i didn't even feel like trianing anyways. Soon got into it with some house and thrash metal though.

flat bench

barx20

40

60

80

100 all x10 easy on my own no spotter, was gonna do 120 but no one good was there to spot me

flat db bench

50s x9, meh, cant complain though really.

incline bench

60x10

60x12

60x6

dead stop close grip, (from 1 inch above chest)

60x10

to machine fly

43x20

to side raises

7.5s x20

back to close

60x6

to cable

43x20

to sides

7.5s x16 or so

skullcrusher

25x21

e-z curl

25x20

think that was about all i did.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

just been on a few mile walk with the dogs


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

most sht was occupied at gym so i started with;

cable pullovers (lats)

20x15

30

40

45

50 all x12, felt a bit strainy on my previous injury from deadlift. didnt go too hard

lat pulldown

50x12

64x12

50x10 or something

cable row

50x15

50x15

rear delt fly

23x30+ reps

supersetted some tricep kickbacks with side raises, 2 sets of each, 20 rep sets on raises 10 on the kickbacks

one set of concentration curl

10x15 ea arm

some how my arms look a lot peakier than they used to, I like it, they measure over half of my waist measurement which is cool.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> most sht was occupied at gym so i started with;
> 
> cable pullovers (lats)
> 
> ...


you must have a fcuking small waist


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> you must have a fcuking small waist


32.5 at the narrowest point, 33.5 where trousers sit, arms about 16.75 in current deflated mode lol, over 17.5 with a pump


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> 32.5 at the narrowest point, 33.5 where trousers sit, arms about 16.75 in current deflated mode lol, over 17.5 with a pump


nice one mate. must be that cgbp you do I reckon...


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> nice one mate. must be that cgbp you do I reckon...


i'd say so, my tri's are definitely better in comparison to my biceps, i don't even like training biceps but have started quite a bit lately as i obviously don't want lacking parts

edit: upper quad 25.5, used to be 27.5, they're getting back up there too


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

30/06

trained last night at a diff gym, it was sht lol

incline bench up to 100x7

flat db

30x15

30x12 drop to

16sx something

one arm cable fly

15 reps each arm or so

side raise

5s x40

one arm cable fly

12-15 reps again

side raise

5s x20 or some ****

one set of machine fly.

proper couldnt be ****d


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Well after being lazy as sht and not trianing much all week back to it, nearly fucing fainted though

did 10 mins on treadmill this morning, sweating like an absolute paedo in court.

gym tonight

squat

barx10

60x8

80x5

100x3

120x1

150x5 cool, happy withthis, apart from when i racked it my vision was 90% stars/blurry and had to lean against something to not faint lol, one of my erectors feels a tad strained too.

romanian dead

60x10

110x11 just left it didn't wanna feel like fainting again

leg extension

50x30

calf raise

50x20

90x60

didnt strain much after this but i was still sweating an absolute unfathomable amount.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> Well after being lazy as sht and not trianing much all week back to it, nearly fucing fainted though
> 
> did 10 mins on treadmill this morning, sweating like an absolute paedo in court.
> 
> ...


fcuk training today mate. heard the weather on Monday and planned my rest days


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

04/07

close grip pin press, first time doing these in a couple years, bar the light set last week. (Bar was touching my chest for the record)

barx15

40

60

80

100

120 all x5, failed 6th on 120

wide grip chin (a band was at the bottom, assists bottom half, then no assisstance on top half. so thought i'd have a go, is definitely worth adding to a workout)

mex10 superset to

pullup me x5

then did 100x8 on cg pin press.

barbell curl

30x15

barbell skullcrusher

30x20

concentration curl

10x10 ea arm

bb skullcrusher

30x6, to close grip half reps

30x10 or something

pretty much all i did.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9_wo0o6Gp0


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

06/07

lat pulldown

30x15

50x15

70x16

wide grip chins, with band assisting at bottom

mex10

mex10

rear delt fly

30x12

36x15 or something

bent over cable pullover

30x12

40x12

50x12 or so

db row

30x15 ea arm

another set of those band chins

set of barbell row

barbell shrug

40x50

couple sets barbell curl


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

squat

barx10

60

80

100 all x5 realised at this point twas gonna be a st rong day

120x3

140x10. buzzing, gettin back to where i was nice and quickly now.

deadlift

60x5

100x5

140x1

180x1

200x1, felt it a little bit where i injured my armpit last time but was still an alright rep, didnt rest much at all between sets, happy with this considering lack of deads/max of 100kg previously, will probably rep this next time

one set of 15 leg raises

leg extension

50x40

standing calf raise

100x20 slow full reps followed by 40 bouncy reps.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

08/07

incline bench

up to 100x6, shit really, oh well

military pin press

bar

40

50

60 all x10

50x8

40x10 or 12 cant remember

side raise

5s x20

5s x20

rear machine fly

36x20

30x20

think this is all i did


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

just walked dogs a few miles to counter all the caramel rocky bars and crisps ive ate today lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

11/07

standing military

bar

40

50 all x10

60x5, cool.

3 sets of facepulls, 15 rep sets.

db shoulder press

26s x13 supersetted to

side raise 6s x25,

db press, 20s x10

side raise 6s x20

db press 20s x12

side raise 5s x20

rear delts on fly machine

25x20

25x20

30x20

skullcrusher

27.5x15

27.5x20

e-z bar curl

27.5 x12

27.5 x13 or some s**t

rope pulldowns supersetted with rope curls

70x15 to 50x15

70x15 to 50x15

60x15 to 60x15

one more set of side raises for good measure- 4s x16

feel like i'm looking good, just weighed myself at home clothed and in shoes, 215lb. Should be around 211-2 morning weight tomorrow. Be under 15 stone by monday perhaps.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

212lb this morning.

3.5-4mile dog walk.

going to gym shortly


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> 212lb this morning.
> 
> 3.5-4mile dog walk.
> 
> going to gym shortly


leaning up dude. what weight you trying to get to or ate you just using the mirror


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> leaning up dude. what weight you trying to get to or ate you just using the mirror


i won't go below 14 and a half so err, 203, however i am getting bigger at the same time so my weight isnt dropping much per se, like people are telling me my arms are bigger and i know for a fact my legs are lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> i won't go below 14 and a half so err, 203, however i am getting bigger at the same time so my weight isnt dropping much per se, like people are telling me my arms are bigger and i know for a fact my legs are lol.


cool. yea people don't notice legs. I think only men notice backs too! think we know what girls look at! :lol:

I said I wouldn't go lower than 14. ended up at 13st 3 at Christmas so upped it lean to 14st 6, then dieted again now 13st 8.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> cool. yea people don't notice legs. I think only men notice backs too! think we know what girls look at!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I said I wouldn't go lower than 14. ended up at 13st 3 at Christmas so upped it lean to 14st 6, then dieted again now 13st 8.


i got light last summer when i stopped trianing, i think i was like 13 11 lightest ive ever ever been since probably 12 years old lol, didnt like that but i was ripped


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

210.4lb this morning


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

13/07

felt crap today cos i took some drugs last night but still did alright, even with sore triceps, was initially gonna do squats n deads but wasn't feeling up to it and didn't wanna do shite.

incline bench

barx20

40

60

80 all x8

100x7 same as last time so can't be bad given circumstances.

dumbbell bench

30s x18

30s x8 dropset to

20s x7 or something

machine fly

43x20

43x20

43x19 and a 20th s**t rep

side raise

5s x40

cable fly

10x20

15x15

side raise

5s x20

tricep pushdown

40x24

cable fly

15x15

side raise

5s x20

tricep pushdown

40x12

weigh 15 stone today ill try post a pic from my ipod


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

took these pics outside the gym after i trained, would be jucier with the gym lighting but was loads of people and didn't wanna look like 'that guy' lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> took these pics outside the gym after i trained, would be jucier with the gym lighting but was loads of people and didn't wanna look like 'that guy' lol
> 
> View attachment 112712


deffo leaning out mate


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> deffo leaning out mate


It actually goes quick as f**k when i stick with it, just a case of not being a fat **** really, but thats my nature, being overweight for about 12 years didn't help


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> It actually goes quick as f**k when i stick with it, just a case of not being a fat **** really, but thats my nature, being overweight for about 12 years didn't help


yea easy to over eat and drink and do what all those fat cnuts do !!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> yea easy to over eat and drink and do what all those fat cnuts do !!


i always wonder what 30 stone people would look like if they lifted the entire time they've been bulking.. probably 300lb in half decent shape? random thought.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> i always wonder what 30 stone people would look like if they lifted the entire time they've been bulking.. probably 300lb in half decent shape? random thought.


yea I've got some mates like that. but they'd rather be on the beer and CBA.

20 year bulk! haha B)


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> yea I've got some mates like that. but they'd rather be on the beer and CBA. 20 year bulk! haha B)


rather not be like that. I get miserable and depressed when i don't exercise.

chest feels ****in sore today like


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

been busy so i haven't been to the gym or done a long walk today, i'll go on a couple mile walk later but i've ate clean as fuc all day


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Squat

barx12

60

80

100 all x5

120

140

160

180 all x1, happy I've finally got this back.

deadlift

60x4

100x3

140x1

180x1

210x1 getting this back up too .

100x15 belt less Romanian dead

leg extension

50x12

64x12

77x12

90x12 only just, drop set to 50x6 all long pause at top

Standing calf raise

100x70


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

seated military pin prss

barx10

40x10

50x10

60x3

70x8 cool

high incline db bench

20s x10

side raises

5s 3 sets of 20

rear delt fly

36x15

43x15 dropset to

30x10 dropset to

23x7 or 8

just a quick workout


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

18/07

lat pulldown

30x15

50x15

band wide grip chins

mex10

mex8 + 8 partials

lat pulldown

50x8-10

closer grip pulldown

50x12

cable pullover

30x15

40x15

40x15

rear delt machine

30x20 dropset to

23x10

23x15ish holding with a pause

side raise

5s x20

barbell shug

60x40

barbell curl

20x10

30x12


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

went on a 7+ mile dog walk last night


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

23/07

incline bench

pecs were stiff from some mechanic stuff doing my car yesterday and haven't trained since saturday but went quite well.

barx15

40x10

60x8

70x8

80x8

90x8

100x4

60x14 paused

60x8 paused

3 sets of fly machine triple setted with side raises and rear delt fly

2 sets of tricep extensions super setted with cable curl

1 set of one arm cable crossover

round about all i did. feel fat as f**k today like


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

24/07

lat pulldown

30x20

50x20

wide grip chin

mex4 or 5

band assisted

mex10

mex8 plus 2 partials

underhand grip

mex10

rear delt fly

30x12

36x12

43x12 drop to

23x10

bb shrug

60x50

2 sets of cable lat pullover

1 set of e-z curl

cba not in a happy mood lately


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

27/07

went light and im light from taking drugs on saturday.

felt like fainting a couple times today

squat

barx12

60x8

80x5

100x5

120x1

140x1

160x3 pb since squatting again.

100x7 and my lower back pulled out due to tight hips now it fu**ing wrecks, gonna be a chew fr the next week or so, gonna have to start taking care of my mobility again as well.

leg extension

50x20

64x20

50x20

romanian deadlift (thinking getting blood into the area would help, not sure if it did like. possibly temporerily until muscles got cold).

60x12

60x20

60x25

calf raise

100x30 full reps then 40 bounced reps.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

28/07

incline bench

barx20

40

60

70

80

90

100 all x8, laughin

110x1 lol only just, ****ed like

flat db bench

20s x15

22.5s x15

25sx15+partial reps

fly machine

43x20

side raise 5s x25

50x20

side raise 5s x25

50x20

side raise 5s x13+12 partials

tricep pushdown

45x23

46x8

calf raise

100x40 full reps 40 bounced.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

29/07

lat pulldown

30x15

50x15

64x15

77x8 dropset to

50x7

barbell row

40x12

60x12

40x12 paused at top, really s**t at barbell row now lol, used ot be able to do 100 piece of piss.

rear delt fly supersetted with shrugs

30x20 - 40x20

30x20 - 60x20

23x25 - 80x20 drop to 60x20 drop to 40x20

lat pullover with cables

30x10

35x10

40x15

40x8

couple sets of various curls, 10 reps on the forearm curl thing n that was about it.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> 29/07
> 
> lat pulldown
> 
> ...


aye my strength is low atm too. all comes back if you keep at it mate


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> aye my strength is low atm too. all comes back if you keep at it mate


yeahh, i know, luckily it's on the up on chest for now, was happy with what i managed the other day. squat and deadlift get hit hard when you diet like.

speaking of which, i've actually managed to nail diet on the head the past few days now, goings are good.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

taking dog on 2 walks per day now, not huge ones, like half a mile each. possibly a bit more.

did two dog walks yesterday i didnt log

walked dog this morning

went to gym did some shoulders, not a great deal, some abs a bit of triceps and 5 mins of cross trainer and a 10 minute run on the treadmill.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did some cardio and back/traps/tris yesterday. also ate loads, so had two days of eating, back to mega strict.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

started working on friday doin some stone mason stuff, its good graft and exercise, after a shift today inclined up to 105x5, not the greatest but itll do.

3 sets of flat db

25x10, 10, 23?

chest fly

43x10

50 4x10 then a set of 30, last 3 reps assisted.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

05/08

deadlifted up to 200x2, quite hard, not too fussed, with hurting my back last week on leg day

lat pulldown

36

50

57

64 all x15

close grrip pulldown

50x15

64x16

3 sets of rear delt machine supersetted with shrugs

1set of barbell row

2 sets of lat pullovers

cant remember if i did anything else

then i went swimming for the first time in years, im absolutely fuced right now from it, so drained.

did 20 lengths which is 500meters... sounds like nothing really, but christ is my body tired.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

bodies still a bit tired today, will go swimming again tonight.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

06/08

close grip bench

barx15

40

80

100 all x8

120x1

130x2, cant complain.

barbell curl

bar x 8

30

40 all x8

50x5 dropset to

40x5 drop to

30x5 drop to

barx5

skullcrusher

27.5x12

37.5x10

47.5x8

cable curl 40x12 superset to pushdown 50x15

40x12 back to 50x12ish

few sets of forearm roller thing, done.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did some graft today haven't been to gym, had a chicken kebab last night and my weight was still low this morning. i'm hovering around the 15 3 mark now. Yet to see below that 15 though lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Squat

bar x12

60x6

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

170x2 happy with this

deadlift

60x5

100x3

140x1

180x1

205x2 also happy with this for now, I'm unable to put max force in at the bottom as my backs still a little iffy

romanian deadlift

60x20

80x20

100x20

leg extension , me and partner going one after another so 30 secs rest tops per set

30

36

43

50

57

64 all x12

70x14 ****ed

stsnding calf raise

120x30 strict then 70 bounced reps

destroyed from this like, going swimming now as well. Gonna take it easy, 1 year anniversary today as well going out for a meal n stuff later


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

i did 24 lengths so 600 meters.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

yesterday i went to work and it was busy as so i was absolutely fuced, did 9.3k steps whilst at work, most of which carrying gravestones. then went to gym and did as follows

incline bench

barx15

40x8

60x8

80x8

90x1

100x1

110x2 this is ok i suppose

70x20 paused reps.

flat db bench

25s x22

25s x13

25s x13

fly machine

50x10

50x10

57x10

50x15

43x20 or something

did a couple sets of tricep dips inbetween the fly sets

tricep pushdown

50x20

side raises

7.5s x30

7.5s x16

and that was about it. was fuced after like.

just been to work there for an hour lifting some 7 foot granite slabs, hard work even with 3 other people. Will go gym and swimming later, ended up eating about 5500 cals yesterday due to being fatigued lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

on wednesday i trained back and did 20 lengths swimming. yesterday i went to work and trained shoulders, cba logging stuff, i went up to 70x9 seated military though.

will be training arms and possibly going swimming today.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

14/08

close grip bench

barx20

40x5

60x5

80x3

100x1

120x1

140x1 cool. still got it in me at all times lol

110x8 paused reps

barbell curl

barx8

30x8

40x8

50x6

30x15 or so

skullcrusher

17.5x10

27.5x10

37.5x23 must be a PB of some kind

hammer curl

12.5s x10

15s x10

tricep pushdown

40x20

cable curl

40x8-10

tricep pushdown

40x20

thatll do


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

got some more gear yesterday, stepping it up a bit in terms of that. been runing 200mg test and 500mg test a week for the past 5 weeks. just bought some more equipoise some masteron and some tren acetate, had 600mg eq, 300mg mast, 100mg tren ace last night


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

17/08

squat

barx12

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x1

180x1

140x10

sumo deadlift

60x5

100x3

140x1

160x3i think it was, hard like

romanian

60 3x20

leg extension

50 2x20

calf raise

100x30 normal 40 bounced


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> 17/08
> 
> squat
> 
> ...


you'll get used to sumo deads. really target the hams and inner thighs. I never go really heavy on em. prefer high reps


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> you'll get used to sumo deads. really target the hams and inner thighs. I never go really heavy on em. prefer high reps


yeah i used to do them about 3 years ago, was decent at them then, like any power exercise it'll soon go up. I'll just stick with 160 until a certain amount of reps


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

only had half hour to swim today, managed 20 lengths still, getting better at this sh1t


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> you'll get used to sumo deads. really target the hams and inner thighs. I never go really heavy on em. prefer high reps


yeah, i used to be decent at them, theyll soon go up


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

18/08

incline bench

barx20

40x8

60x8

80x8

100x8, not bad thought i was gonna do better.

80x10

60x10 paused

flat db bench

25s x10

35s x11

25s x13 paused

fly machine

43x20

50x20

50x40

cable crossover

15x30 or something

15x something cant remember

did one set of rolling tricep extensions

side raise

7.5s x30


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

had 100mg tren acetate 150mg mast enanth last night.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

4 sets of wide grip pulldown up to 77x12

narrowgrip pulldown 64x12 and 2 sets of 12x50

few sets of lat pullovers

tried the gym challenge, which is ****in rock hard, couldve done it with 30kg but went for 40.

clean and press followed by a burpee (kick legs out/press up)

10 sets of 10 with 40kg, 30 secs rest per set, i managed 38 . lol..

another set of pullovers then sacked it


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

22 lengths swimming


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did arms on saturday, didnt bother logging, my arms were absolutely fucing massive though afterwords, like i felt like i had osmeone elses guns.

as for the gear side of things, i've been on my increased dose for 8 days now i believe. 9 including today. so from 200 test 500 eq a week to 600 eq 350 tren acetate 450 mast e, 200 test.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Atg squat

bar x10

60x10

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x5

140x6

sumo deadlift

60x5

100x5

140x3

160x3

180x1

ham curl slow reps

30 for 3x12

Leg extension

50x20

50x20

50x22

2 sets of standing calf raises. Was gonna do Romanians but was in a rush


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good work there mate

Are you getting some growth on the wheels?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Good work there mate
> 
> Are you getting some growth on the wheels?


yeah man ill take some pics at some point,

yesterdays workout i did chest

barbell benched

20, 40, 60 80 all x10 then realised i don't even like flat bench anymore

flat db bench

30s x10

40s x10

50s x10

50s x5

40s x6

incline db bench

30s x10

30s x9

25s x 12 or so, stretching and pausing at bottom

fly machine superset with tricep pushdown

50x20 to 50x20

57x20 to 50x10

50x25 or so i think to 40x10

cable crossover

15x25

15x25

today

wide lat pulldown

30x15

43x15

57x15

70x12 ish

close pulldown

70x10

70x10

50x15

barbell row

40x12

60x10

60x15 with straps

rear delt

30x20

30x20

30x20

lat pullover

40x12

40x12

40x15 or so

1 set of cable curl

1 set of db curl

couple sets of the forearm roll thing.

1 set of shrugs but started hurting my neck.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

close grip bench

barx15

40x8

60x8

80x5

100x1

120x1

130x5

100x8

100x7 paused

barbell curl

barx8

30x8

40x10

35x6

30x8

skullcrusher

27.5x10

32.5x10

37.5x17

1 set of db curl, had to leave


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

been feeling depressed i assume coz of tren so ive dropped that now, trained today despite feeling s**t, went on a 45 minute walk as well to acquire some cheap strawberries for my wine making (new hobby dunno if i mentioned)

squat

barx10

60x8

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

165x5 laughing

140x8 atg as f**k

sumo deadlift

60x5

100x3

140x3

180x3

conventional, straight after

180x3

leg extension

30x15

50x15

70x20

57x15 all paused at top

50x 12 or so all paused at top

ham curl

36x12

36x12

36x12

3 sets of calf raise then one set of paused atg squats with 60kg.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> been feeling depressed i assume coz of tren so ive dropped that now, trained today despite feeling s**t, went on a 45 minute walk as well to acquire some cheap strawberries for my wine making (new hobby dunno if i mentioned)
> 
> squat
> 
> ...


Looks good sesh if feeling s**t mate. Rise above it


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

06/09

flat db bench

10s x20

20s x10 thought i was gonna do s**t at this point, as you wil see i was wrong about that.

30s x10

40s x10

50s x14, i could've done more as well but i ****ed the rep up!

60s x3, my pb is 4, this is the third time ive done 60s, might do less warm up reps next time and see what i can smash of the 60s lol

incline db bench

30s x20

30s x8

20s x10 paused at bottom

fly machine supersetted with flat bench

50x20 fly

50x12 bench

50x20 fly

50x12 bench

side raises

7.5s x20 straight to bent over kick backs, 7.5s x20 to cable fly, 15 ea side x50

did another set of one arm pushdowns and side raises and that was me, didnt have much time as gym shut. ill upload a pic after workout in a sec


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

also decided to stop using tren 4 days ago as it was depressing me hard, using more mast now, loving it.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


>


Lookin good mate delts and bis stick out there. What's the waist measure now? Pretty freaky.

Will be passing through darlo tomorrow if you're about...


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Lookin good mate delts and bis stick out there. What's the waist measure now? Pretty freaky.
> 
> Will be passing through darlo tomorrow if you're about...


i'm not sure mate like 33 or 34, quite heavy at the minute, and im actually going to burnley to get a new car in the afternoon, what time u through like? i'll meet u if im around and could possibly train


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> i'm not sure mate like 33 or 34, quite heavy at the minute, and im actually going to burnley to get a new car in the afternoon, what time u through like? i'll meet u if im around and could possibly train


probably passing through 1-2 ish so doesn't look likely. gotta be in sheffield for 6. we'll organise something properly one day.

if waist is a 34 you must be pretty wide mate. keep cracking on!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> probably passing through 1-2 ish so doesn't look likely. gotta be in sheffield for 6. we'll organise something properly one day.
> 
> if waist is a 34 you must be pretty wide mate. keep cracking on!


yeah was no chance i went to get car at 1 never got back till after 7 lol, i dunno, i think i have an athletic sort of build im quite tall, and yeah definitely


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sumo deadlift

60x8

100x3

140x3

160x2

180x1

200x3 sumo pb

lat pulldown

36x15

50x15

57x15

64x15 i think

close grip pulldowns

supersetted dumbbell row with cable pullover

couple sets rear delt fly and aset of shrugs


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

close grip bench

barx20

60x8

80x5

100x1

120x1

130x6.5 almosttttttt 7

100x12

80x12 paused

barbell curl

barx8

30x8

40x12

30x8

30x8

skullcrusher

17.5x10

27.5x10

37.5x20pb

27.5x25pb

21s with e-z bar

27.5kg then 10 reps on full rps rather than 7

normal e-z bar curl

27.5x12 strict then 8 more aggressive cheatish reps

1 set of tricep pushdowns

think that was it


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

went up roseberry topping last night since i haven't been to the gym for a bit, was absolutely ****ed like lol, wish it was closer to my town i'd go up it every day.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

s**t workout today and I can't understand why as I've ate loads all weekend lol, none stop shite. Maybe to do with climbing rose berry yesterday dunno either way,

squat

up to 170x3 nearly ****ed up the bar rolled off me a bit due to it being slightly bent

sumo dead up to 180x1 which was hard then tried 205 and failed, lame

leg extension

50,57,64,70 all x20

ham curl

43 3x12 at least this is going up

a set of light squats and a set of calf raises


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Flat db bench

10s x20

20s x 10

30sx 10

40sx 10

52.5s x10 can't complain

incline db

30s x10

35sx10

35s x12 dropped to 25/ for like 3 reps

25s x10 dropped to 15s x10

Machine fly

50 for 4x20 pump

3 sets of standing military press with 30kg (lol) to failure


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

wide pulldown

30x15

50x15

64x15

77x8

close cable row

50x15

50x15

lat pullover

40x15

40x15

40x10

rear delt fly

30x25

double arm db row

20s x20

only had like 20 mins in gym, went on a dog walk earlier.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did arms yesterday, after 4 miles of walking during the day, close gripped up to 140x1 failed 2nd i think cus i ****ed first rep up

120x6 paused

100x10 paused

barbell curl

30x12,12,8

supersetted that with some pushdowns and side raises


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

was ****ed after work yesterday, felt like falling asleep straight away lol, was digging n stuff for ages, anyway after a few hours rest and managing to tell myself to just fu**ing go i went and trained legs and it was alright

squat up to 140x11

sumo dead up to 180x4

leg extension 50x20

ham curl 43x20

standing calf raise 140x20 strict then 80 bounced reps


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> was ****ed after work yesterday, felt like falling asleep straight away lol, was digging n stuff for ages, anyway after a few hours rest and managing to tell myself to just fu**ing go i went and trained legs and it was alright
> 
> squat up to 140x11
> 
> ...


Sometimes they're the best sessions. As long as you get there. Gone straight after a night shift once. Was up 23 hrs


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

i did shoulders or somethign the other day but didnt log it, did chest there ,

flat dbs up to 50s x15, pb

40sx7

30sx8

some cable flys

incline db

standing db

pushdowns

side raises

cable cross


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did back two days ago cba to log it.

took magic mushrooms last night and woke up late as f**k today, been tired all day was an ok session tho

squats up to 150x8, could've done one or two more but didn't feel like chancing it lol, had pins quite low.

sumo dead up to 140x10, 140x6, couldve done a couple more but meh

barbell row

40x20

60x12 then couldnt be arsed

leg extension

50x20

57x20

64x20

one set of romanians

one set of calf raises

hate my motivation lately, i don't really enjoy going to the gym anymore, i just seem to be sort of maintaining. although i am training on my own again.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

close grip bench

barx20

40x10

80x10

100x1

100x1

120x9 all paused reps, pb i think.

seated db shoulder press

20s x20

few sets of side raises

few sets of lat pullover

few sets of rear delt flys with dbs


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

went to gym with a mate who i haven't seen in ages, just did arms again.

close grip bench

up to 100x18 and 2 assisted, cant go wrong with this.

supersetted skulls with e-z curls

supersetted pushdowns and cable curls


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

went and did chest last night cos i forgot to take my belt and straps to do legs. arms and chest were a bit stiff but did ok

flat dbs

10s

20s

30s

40s all x10

50s x12 then ****ed up 13th rep

incline paused bench

50x8

80x8

50x20

few sets of a cable fly machine

1 set of 40x40 on a diff cable machine

finished off 3 sets of cable curl superset with tricep pushdown, high reps.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> did back two days ago cba to log it.
> 
> took magic mushrooms last night and woke up late as f**k today, been tired all day was an ok session tho
> 
> ...


Some good strong lifts though mate. Maybe change your training routine around ,different rep ranges and exercises too should get you out the plateau.

The mushrooms aren't gonna help in the long term mate. Same with me and alcohol. You've just gotta rise above it.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Some good strong lifts though mate. Maybe change your training routine around ,different rep ranges and exercises too should get you out the plateau.
> 
> The mushrooms aren't gonna help in the long term mate. Same with me and alcohol. You've just gotta rise above it.


they actually do depression wise, read up on microdosing psilocybin


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

08/10

squats

up to 160x8, happy with that like

sumo dead

up to 185x5, alright with this as well.

leg extension

50x15

57x15

64x15

70x15

then left, couldnt b arsed, ill do hams with back tomorrow.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

been fat and lazy again, speaking of which i think im actually getting leaner now since ive been eating f**k loads of chicken.

did a quick back session on tuesday, not worth logging

did shoudlers last night

up to 30s x10 db shoulder press

36s x7 + 3 assisted

tri circuit set thing and then some side and rear delts.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

15/10

squats up to 165x7 then dumped it on the 8th, f**k lol, havent done that in a while, the strength was there for the last rep just had a bit of a wobble. these reps were deep as you like as well

sumo dead

up to

140x1

160x1

180x1

200x1, thatll do me, heaviest ive done these after squats, theyre creeping up, think ive got a 220 fresh in me like.

hamstring curl

36kg 3x15

leg extension

50x15

64x30

one set of standing calf raises


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> 15/10
> 
> squats up to 165x7 then dumped it on the 8th, f**k lol, havent done that in a while, the strength was there for the last rep just had a bit of a wobble. these reps were deep as you like as well
> 
> ...


looking good there. keep at it lad!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

yesterday

flat db bench

10

20

30

40

50s al x10

55s x5 meh

30s x10

30s x6 i think

cable fly

15x12

15x10

10x20

fly machine supersetted with side raises

3 sets of each

2 sets of triceep pushdown


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did arms last night with my mate even though tris were a bit sore from chest day the day before.

close grrip bench

barx20

40

60

80

100 all x10

120x9, happy with that, wasnt trying my hardest either seeing as though chest was fragile. also no music in ears hah, was just trying to prevent shoulder injuring

cable curl superset with tricep pushdown

60x15 to 60x15

80x12 to 80x12

90x12 to 90x12

105x10 to 105x20

skullcrusher supetset with e-z curl

27.5x20 to 27.5x10

37.5x10 to 37.5x12

two burnout sets on rope pushdowns and cable curl

arms must've been 18.5" or slightly bigger, i weigh 105kg atm/231lb/16 and a half stone. been bulking for a short while lol, think ill get up to 17 stone see how fat i look from there, not been this big or heavy in a long time. i'm feeling happy about stuff


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> did arms last night with my mate even though tris were a bit sore from chest day the day before.
> 
> close grrip bench
> 
> ...


cool mate. seems like its ticking over nicely again


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

went gym last night for like 10 mins of arms lol

did squats up to 170x6 today pb since , my best ever squat was 180x6 couple years back, cant remember if i had knee wraps on or not.

sumo dead up to 180x8, quite happy with that, pb of all time for sumos.

ham curl

43x15

50x7 drop to 30 x8

leg extension

57x35

one set of standing calf raise


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

did a quick shoulder session last night

up to 30kg db shoulder press for 20 reps

couple sets of rear fly 20 rep sets

couple sets of side raises 20 rep sets

1 set of 40 rep shrugs


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> did a quick shoulder session last night
> 
> up to 30kg db shoulder press for 20 reps
> 
> ...


Good stuff. My shoulder seems OK again after 2.5 years of pain. Still crap at benching but that's probably lack of practice.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Good stuff. My shoulder seems OK again after 2.5 years of pain. Still crap at benching but that's probably lack of practice.


mate mine goes every now and then but nowhere near as much now, honestly before EVERY session, i do 2.5kg dumbbells, 1 set of 15 rear raises, 1 set of 15 side raises, 1 set of those rotator cuff things where hands are infront just swinging outwards then in, then im good to go, even before squats, back, chest, shoulders, anything. ESPECIALLY on squat day if its after chest day, feel like i can't really get under the bar otherwise without discomfort

did some shoudlers again tonight but with a mate, some strict military and all the usual crap, bit more intensity/effort tonight though.


----------

